# Want to fix your throttle response issues?



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got the car back after a week. Looks like they found the problem, and only had a 18 minute drive home, but the initial feel is so much better and more aggressive, I couldn't wait to share.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Oh this is so good to see. Will ask my dealer the same !!! Thanks for sharing and keep us updated with the result/feeling

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

marc505 said:


> Oh this is so good to see. Will ask my dealer the same !!! Thanks for sharing and keep us updated with the result/feeling
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


They should be able to reference these ticket numbers, why they wouldn't want to get paid is beyond me 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I will say, they put about 70 miles on the car, and everyone agreed after driving it that something was not right... And that's with all the changes with a vagcom, removed snow shield, and aFe dey weave filter.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Just got the car back after a week. Looks like they found the problem, and only had a 18 minute drive home, but the initial feel is so much better and more aggressive, I couldn't wait to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the details of that TSB #01-19-02 as listed at the top of that work order?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JimGravelle said:


> Do you have the details of that TSB #01-19-02 as listed at the top of that work order?


Should be air duct, fuel line, and evap hose... I'll look at the air duct tomorrow and see if I can find a part number or notice a physical difference.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So does this actually make a difference?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> So does this actually make a difference?


Yes, but I just got it back last night, so I haven't had much time with it... Definitely more aggressive though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Even in Eco mode it's far more responsive than it was in sport... Now the sport mode is what you'd think of as sport mode... High revving, good engine breaking, very snappy. In fact with the direct throttle response and all the other little mods, it was a little jerky in sport  had to get used to driving a car without a ton of delay.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> Even in Eco mode it's far more responsive than it was in sport... Now the sport mode is what you'd think of as sport mode... High revving, good engine breaking, very snappy. In fact with the direct throttle response and all the other little mods, it was a little jerky in sport  had to get used to driving a car without a ton of delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Sweet. Thanks for the update dude. 

Called my Service Manager and she setup a loaner for me on Tuesday to get our Tig done.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Does this bulletin apply only to 2018 year date models? Should we assume that the 2019 models already have this from the factory ?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

NicklausVW said:


> Does this bulletin apply only to 2018 year date models? Should we assume that the 2019 models already have this from the factory ?


That I'm not sure about. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Would this also work in Canada? I'm assuming that service codes are same or at least similar ?


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*need some input*

Can you explain these issues and fixes? I am not super mechanical in nature even though i do a lot of computer stuff. I can understand it, just need some help understanding it. i am considering buying the Tiguan and getting the APR tune to offset performance. What are all these fixes for?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Well it looks like they suspect some kind of low fueling issue, and and air intake issue. I did remove the snow dam which made a big difference above 4k rpms.

I know the engine and transmission maps are much different. I doubt there is more power overall, but the throttle response is definitely much better.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*which model?*



zackdawley said:


> Well it looks like they suspect some kind of low fueling issue, and and air intake issue. I did remove the snow dam which made a big difference above 4k rpms.
> 
> I know the engine and transmission maps are much different. I doubt there is more power overall, but the throttle response is definitely much better.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



Does this apply to the 2019 version or just the 2018? I just picked up the 2019 R line black yesterday.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Vroomdoom said:


> Does this apply to the 2019 version or just the 2018? I just picked up the 2019 R line black yesterday.


2019s have a new revision for the software controlling the ECU and TCU, so you are good to go.

Us 2018 guys are trying to have VW update the software to the 2019 version.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*4Motion only?*



Antimatter said:


> 2019s have a new revision for the software controlling the ECU and TCU, so you are good to go.
> 
> Us 2018 guys are trying to have VW update the software to the 2019 version.


Everything I have noted so far are people getting controller software updated on 4Motion cars. Does anybody know if this TSB also covers FWD versions?
I have a 2018 non 4Motion Tiguan and (to be honest) I have not really noticed any serious hesitation when accelerating. I do not know if the hesitation problem only applies to 4Motion vehicles or if I just haven't noticed it because I drive like an old fart (which I am). I am curious about whether the TSB also covers FWD cars, but I am also curious whether or not other FWD owners are bothered by the "hesitation issue".


Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I would love it if someone could post a link to the pdf of the actual TSB so we can read it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> P.S. I would love it if someone could post a link to the pdf of the actual TSB so we can read it.



This! 

I just got my car back from the dealer. Slip said they performed the TSB. I "think" maybe it's better? I did still notice some lag at times. 

Also, Zack, were the host replacements part of the TSB? Mine Service Description didn't mention replacing any parts at all. Just flashing the ECU.


----------



## underscore (Nov 27, 2018)

*back ordered (no eta)*

Just called my local dealer. Apparently when I took the car in last time, this TSB came up but they did not have the parts in stock and said they would order and call me. Few weeks laster, apparently the hose, duct, and fuel line are still back ordered (talked to the parts dept). :banghead:


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

I had somebody that i know check my vin number at the dealership hear in Ontario Canada and there is nothing against my vin. So I don't know how can some people get it but some cant. Doesn't make any sense at all. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

underscore said:


> Just called my local dealer. Apparently when I took the car in last time, this TSB came up but they did not have the parts in stock and said they would order and call me. Few weeks laster, apparently the hose, duct, and fuel line are still back ordered (talked to the parts dept). :banghead:


So the parts are actually part of the TSB? I need to call my SM then, because I don't think I had any replaced on mine. Just had the flashes done.


----------



## phbigred (Oct 4, 2019)

My local shop said this TSB is for misfiring and they can't put it in unless the codes are in the computer. I guess more waiting fore 🤬


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

There's another thread that this one is kinda sorta duplicating now -- and there's a link to the TSB PDF that was added by Vasia01 -> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717

That TSB indicates "VIN Range = ALL" -- so I would print off that TSB/send the PDF to your dealer.

Thank you Vasia01.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I took my 2018 in today for service and they couldn’t do this service. They scan for codes and if they don’t see certain codes they can’t perform it. They told me it looks like cars that misfired get this done. I’m out of luck.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

M Diddy said:


> So the parts are actually part of the TSB? I need to call my SM then, because I don't think I had any replaced on mine. Just had the flashes done.


There was an earlier TSB flash we were doing. The later TSB included the parts. It just updates the '18 to '19 MY


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I just verified with VWOA customer service. They wi notate my acct and send me an email confirmation.

For the record, my dealer said no TSBs were attached to my vin. This was a few weeks ago.

I just an appt to get it addressed.

I'll report back afterwards.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

You'll notice a huge difference if you get this done. Parts absolutely are part of the TSB, and it has nothing to do with misfiring. I've never had a misfire logged in my ECU.

My service advisor did tell me he had to have a temper tantrum to get this done for me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for posting this information! My wife does notice the lag. Especially when accelerating to merge into traffic. I'm eager to see if the fix helps.

I took the Technical Assistance ticket and TSB #s to our local dealer when my wife took her Tiguan in for regular service. The looked it up and got authorization to perform the work under warranty. Didn't even have to pester them for a status on the request. They simply ordered the parts and scheduled an appointment without being prodded. Top notch. We're taking it in a few days from now.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

theillien said:


> Thank you for posting this information! My wife does notice the lag. Especially when accelerating to merge into traffic. I'm eager to see if the fix helps.
> 
> I took the Technical Assistance ticket and TSB #s to our local dealer when my wife took her Tiguan in for regular service. The looked it up and got authorization to perform the work under warranty. Didn't even have to pester them for a status on the request. They simply ordered the parts and scheduled an appointment without being prodded. Top notch. We're taking it in a few days from now.


Had your Tiguan ever had a check engine light? I’m hearing that some dealers aren’t performing this TSB unless there is a check engine light active or stored. I’m hoping my dealer is as accommodating as yours! Fingers crossed.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

My dealer refused to do it. He printed a list of codes that would need to show up before they can do this repair. I’m tired of fighting with them over this and mine hesitates most of the time. I’ve been dealing with this for 2 years and I’ve had enough.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

smg64ct203 said:


> My dealer refused to do it. He printed a list of codes that would need to show up before they can do this repair. I’m tired of fighting with them over this and mine hesitates most of the time. I’ve been dealing with this for 2 years and I’ve had enough.


This is exactly what I’m afraid of. My Tiguan SEL-P threw a misfire code a few months ago, twice, but I’m worried that the code won’t show in the history. I’m getting mixed opinions about what’s stored and for how long.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Can one scan for the 11 fault codes in the TSB using OBD11? If so, is it by just doing the basic scan or something else?


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

smg64ct203 said:


> My dealer refused to do it. He printed a list of codes that would need to show up before they can do this repair. I’m tired of fighting with them over this and mine hesitates most of the time. I’ve been dealing with this for 2 years and I’ve had enough.


Call VWOA customer service with your VIN and the TSB bulletin number.

Ask them to confirm it applies to your car.

Have them send you an email stating so.

Show email to dealer and demand the fix. If they don't, then call vwoa again.

I got mine this way, after another dealer said there were no TSBs attached to my car.

Or even better, call VWOA customer service in the service dept and have them get told by corporate.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Are they the only dealer? Ask them why they hate money?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Passatsquared said:


> Call VWOA customer service with your VIN and the TSB bulletin number.
> 
> Ask them to confirm it applies to your car.
> 
> Have them send you an email stating so.


IMHO, this should NOT be necessary. Print out the TSB and take it with you to the dealer.
TSB is here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717

In the TSB it clearly states that the TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans then it says that "One or more of the following fault codes may be stored in the ECM Fault Memory:" and it lists the fault codes.
Feel free to point out to the dealership that it clearly says that the fault codes MAY be stored - it does not say that they MUST be stored. Nowhere in the TSB does it say that those fault codes are required. They have no valid reason to refuse to do it.

Do not allow the dealership lie to you, they are just being cheap or lazy.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

Update:

The dealer ultimately refused to perform the work even after ordering the parts and scheduling the service. I'll be calling VWoA to see if they can provide an authorization directly.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

theillien said:


> Update:
> 
> The dealer ultimately refused to perform the work even after ordering the parts and scheduling the service. I'll be calling VWoA to see if they can provide an authorization directly.


What was their justification? I find this behavior very strange for a dealer to refuse to perform a bulletin that applies to all VINs and whose purpose is to resolve vehicle performance issues/concerns. I’ve owned Mercedes (5), BMW (2), Ford (1), Infiniti (2) and Kia (2) vehicles and I’ve never had these dealer issues. Is there a member here who works at a VW dealer who can provide insight?


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

Khelms said:


> What was their justification? I find this behavior very strange for a dealer to refuse to perform a bulletin that applies to all VINs and whose purpose is to resolve vehicle performance issues/concerns. I’ve owned Mercedes (5), BMW (2), Ford (1), Infiniti (2) and Kia (2) vehicles and I’ve never had these dealer issues. Is there a member here who works at a VW dealer who can provide insight?


Most VW dealers are well trained scam artists from the sales, parts, finance and even the service departments. They have to charge for actual time and can't mark up the parts for VWofA service, unlike a customer off the street where they can charge book time and markup on the parts 20-40%. The only reason they perform the service bulletins is because that is a sales lead to keep the customer coming back. Service advisers are just as good at lying to customer as the sales staff. Have a well rated dealer do the TSB's and find a good indi tech to do any work that you pay for out of pocket. Going to the VW dealer is usually worse than going the dentist. It's never a pleasant experience.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

I had a similar experience this past Monday. Basically wasted an hour of my time. Printed the TSB, took it to them and they said they couldn't do the TSB because there were no fault codes found. I reached out to VW and they said dealers can't do TSBs without reason because it's considered proactive work that isn't covered under warranty. Unfortunately I only have one VW dealer in my area.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Such a shame that there is a legitimate fix to the throttle issues, and the only people getting it fixed are getting it fixed because of an unrelated error code.

I'm going in tomorrow for 20k service and have already asked for this to be done. I don't have any current misfire codes, but I have OBDEleven logs showing that I did have them in the past. Fingers crossed.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Also, just tried to call VWOA to talk about this. They had no idea what I was talking about and said it will be up to the dealer to determine if any warranty work needs to be done. This is going to be a mess.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

It shouldn't be that difficult to generate the "required" fault code, if necessary. Pulling a coil pack off and cranking the engine should give you a misfire and leaving the fuel filler cap slightly loose just might give you the EVAP system DTC. Perhaps a little research is due here, any volunteers?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It shouldn't be that difficult to generate the "required" fault code, if necessary. Pulling a coil pack off and cranking the engine should give you a misfire and leaving the fuel filler cap slightly loose just might give you the EVAP system DTC. Perhaps a little research is due here, any volunteers?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I can neither confirm, nor deny, the coilpack thing works.  

I can confirm the gas cap thing does NOT. lolololol


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> IMHO, this should NOT be necessary. Print out the TSB and take it with you to the dealer.
> TSB is here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717
> 
> In the TSB it clearly states that the TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans then it says that "One or more of the following fault codes may be stored in the ECM Fault Memory:" and it lists the fault codes.
> ...





theillien said:


> Update:
> 
> The dealer ultimately refused to perform the work even after ordering the parts and scheduling the service. I'll be calling VWoA to see if they can provide an authorization directly.


I have been down this road many a time.

You need to be really specific with the description of the issues

I cover my bases whenever I get into stuff like this. You gotta prepare for war! Lol.

Oddly, my car came back with the sunroof lighting as repaired and closed out. I had them look into this as well. They still dont work. It looks like somebody got paid for nothing.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Mine is in the shop now. Waiting for a phone call with an update. I do not plan on taking 'no' for an answer very easily. I was pretty direct and clear when I dropped it off about the intense throttle lag that I have.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck. 

Hear in Canada if VW Canada doesn't approve it it goes no where. 
Even tho some dealers will openly agree with you they still cant do nothing.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Finally had to call and get an update. The tech is 'still working on the transmission' and they need to keep it til tomorrow. They wouldn't confirm they are applying the software updates, but I see this as somewhat of a good sign.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, like others here, my dealer is flat out refusing to take action without error codes. 

They are still keeping the car because they are going to call corporate technical folks to try to get authorization, but it's not looking good.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I spoke with my service adviser about the TSB and basically he said they can perform the TSB with no codes but would not be able to cover it under warranty. To be covered under warranty, codes would have to be stored. So... I stored some for my appointment tomorrow even though I've been getting the P2440 code on every remote start in the summer with high outdoor temps. Now that it's cooler out, I can't get it to recur.

Remember, you can choose any of the following codes with various difficulty in setting. Also, if you want to have the codes set while the vehicle is remote started, you will have to firmly latch the hood latch over a bolt or something so you can leave the hood open while working because there is a hood switch that will defeat remote starting. The engine will start on remote, and then shut itself down when the code sets. 

*P0172 - System Too Rich Bank 1* (Moderate difficulty. Can be accomplished with starting fluid or propane being shot into intake as the engine runs but may take a long time to get past the ECMs ability to trim fuel injection volume)
*P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected* (Very easy to set. Will set along with one of the 4 cylinder misfires if a coil is lifted off the spark plug)
*P0301 - Cyl.1 Misfire Detected *(Very easy. Remove one coil from its plug well but leave it connected to the engine harness. Take care not to spark yourself)
*P0302 - Cyl.2 Misfire Detected *(Same as above)
*P0303 - Cyl.3 Misfire Detected *(Same as above)
*P0304 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected* (Same as above)
*P0441 - EVAP System Incorrect Purge Flow *(Extremely difficult to set by itself. Not recommended to try)
*P0456 - EVAP System Leak Detected (Very Small Leak)* (Again, extremely difficult to set by itself and constrain it below the "large" leak code setting)
*P060C - Internal Control Module Main Processor Performance *(Impossible to set externally)
*P2440 - Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve Stuck Open Bank 1 *(Moderate difficulty but more trouble than it's worth. Would require loosening/removing the secondary air injection pipe after the switching valve but before the SAIS MAF sensor. Not recommended)
*P2450 - EVAP System Switching Valve Performance/Stuck Open *(Extremely difficult to set by itself. You'd need to force the EGR valve open and hold it open until the code sets. Not recommended to try)


Just to add The official document of the TSB is available here.

I have a feeling that VW is going to suddenly get a flurry of phantom misfire codes... lol


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope it doesn't come to that. So frustrating.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

LennyNero said:


> I spoke with my service adviser about the TSB and basically he said they can perform the TSB with no codes but would not be able to cover it under warranty. To be covered under warranty, codes would have to be stored. So... I stored some for my appointment tomorrow even though I've been getting the P2440 code on every remote start in the summer with high outdoor temps. Now that it's cooler out, I can't get it to recur.
> 
> Remember, you can choose any of the following codes with various difficulty in setting. Also, if you want to have the codes set while the vehicle is remote started, you will have to firmly latch the hood latch over a bolt or something so you can leave the hood open while working because there is a hood switch that will defeat remote starting. The engine will start on remote, and then shut itself down when the code sets.
> 
> ...


Yup! Lol once I saw this thread I just mentioned the symptoms and let them scan my car (since I have had previous issues with random misfires) and picked up my car yesterday, night and day difference in how the vehicle performs. Now just waiting for APR, UNITRONICS, and anyone other company to release a tune so I can really enjoy my vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

I took my Tiguan in yesterday afternoon and they discovered several stored codes from a few months back. Luckily, these codes were enough to justify the TSB fix and the parts have been ordered and the work has already been authorized by VW. The guy in service said that without the codes, it’s difficult to get VW to authorize the work. He also said the parts are on back order and that there’s one more Tiguan that’s already in for the same thing. They seemed pretty familiar with this TSB and the process to fix it. Hopefully, it will all work out and I’ll have the improved performance others have had. The parts should be in within a week or so. I’ll provide updates.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok, so I went in today (with my two stored codes) for the spring recall, a NY state inspection and for the "check engine light". They have ordered the parts which should be in next week and will complete the TSB under warranty. Now I'm really itching to get this done with how many people say it drastically improves the whole car.

Now, I'll likely need to do this same song and dance for about 6 other people I know with Tigs that love the car but complain about the weird powertrain. I really wish VWoA would just make this a field service campaign for customer satisfaction instead of a TSB considering how much it seems to change the entire feel of the vehicle in a positive way.

One thing I wonder is how APR/Unitronic/etc tunes will play with this updated software when their tunes come out considering that besides making the car drive better, it seems that it changes the thresholds or monitored parameters for setting several critical powertrain protection codes. I hope perhaps Arin from APR can chime in on this thread in regards to that if possible.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

*fuel ecomomy*

Can any of the few people so far who have managed to get their dealers to do this TSB get back about if they can confirm or deny any significant changes in fuel economy resulting from these changes to both hardware and software?


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

VW2667 said:


> Can any of the few people so far who have managed to get their dealers to do this TSB get back about if they can confirm or deny any significant changes in fuel economy resulting from these changes to both hardware and software?


I haven't had mine back for long enough, but between it and the 2019 loaner they gave me, I can say that it is negligible if any different.

I noticed a bit lower on the first day and the same on day 2. I can chalk that up to testing out the difference. I love the changes. The tranny fix is just as noticeable


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can someone confirm for me that this TSB is only needed on the ‘18’s and not the ‘19’s? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

brekdown29 said:


> Can someone confirm for me that this TSB is only needed on the ‘18’s and not the ‘19’s? Thanks.


If you open the TSB link mentioned above it specifically states only on the 2018 models.


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

Has anyone in Canada gotten this service done? I called my local service department to ask about it and they don’t have anything listed on my vehicle for this. 

The throttle response is so bad even my wife notices it!

The car also shutters when cold, which I suspect is related. Almost like misfires but no CEL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

wolfsb18t said:


> Has anyone in Canada gotten this service done? I called my local service department to ask about it and they don’t have anything listed on my vehicle for this.
> 
> The throttle response is so bad even my wife notices it!
> 
> ...


Misfires won't show up as an active Check Engine Light. They are stored as 'passive' codes.

After driving some more I have the codes stored, so I'll be taking mine in (US) in a week or so for the service.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Ok, so I went in today (with my two stored codes) for the spring recall, a NY state inspection and for the "check engine light". They have ordered the parts which should be in next week and will complete the TSB under warranty. Now I'm really itching to get this done with how many people say it drastically improves the whole car.
> 
> Now, I'll likely need to do this same song and dance for about 6 other people I know with Tigs that love the car but complain about the weird powertrain. I really wish VWoA would just make this a field service campaign for customer satisfaction instead of a TSB considering how much it seems to change the entire feel of the vehicle in a positive way.
> 
> One thing I wonder is how APR/Unitronic/etc tunes will play with this updated software when their tunes come out considering that besides making the car drive better, it seems that it changes the thresholds or monitored parameters for setting several critical powertrain protection codes. I hope perhaps Arin from APR can chime in on this thread in regards to that if possible.


Any updates from the StealerShip? about your Tiguan?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Still don't understand why dealers have a problem fixing unsafe hesitation... I bet if someone dies linked to this they'll change their mind... Might suggest this to the dealer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

zackdawley said:


> Still don't understand why dealers have a problem fixing unsafe hesitation... I bet if someone dies linked to this they'll change their mind... Might suggest this to the dealer.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Judging by the pushback GM gave when their tires exploded resulting in death, I doubt VW would be quick to change their mind. Although, I could be wrong what with their negative public relations fiasco from the diesel controversy.


----------



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

Khelms said:


> What was their justification? I find this behavior very strange for a dealer to refuse to perform a bulletin that applies to all VINs and whose purpose is to resolve vehicle performance issues/concerns. I’ve owned Mercedes (5), BMW (2), Ford (1), Infiniti (2) and Kia (2) vehicles and I’ve never had these dealer issues. Is there a member here who works at a VW dealer who can provide insight?


They basically said that without engine codes they cannot do it under warranty. We're not about to pay for this.

My wife, being stubborn and easily frustrated, has made me agree that we won't pursue this. I told her, though, that if the codes ever come on we're doing it no matter what. Perhaps I can find a way to for one or more to appear


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

theillien said:


> They basically said that without engine codes they cannot do it under warranty. We're not about to pay for this.
> 
> My wife, being stubborn and easily frustrated, has made me agree that we won't pursue this. I told her, though, that if the codes ever come on we're doing it no matter what. Perhaps I can find a way to for one or more to appear


Coils coming loose temporarily would do it... My wife definitely could tell the difference.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It shouldn't be that difficult to generate the "required" fault code, if necessary. Pulling a coil pack off and cranking the engine should give you a misfire ...





M Diddy said:


> I can neither confirm, nor deny, the coilpack thing works.


I'm not sure why "M Diddy" wouldn't confirm or deny (perhaps he works for VW?), but I can. I got my ECM and TCM programming done today under warranty without issue. I did not have any fault codes, so I made them. I unplugged all 4 connectors to the coil packs (easier/safer than just one) and tried to start the engine (it didn't start). Then I plugged the connectors back in started the car and everything worked perfectly, except that I now had 5 of the DTCs listed in the TSB stored in my car's memory: P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303, & P0304. If anyone is unsure about how to do this look on YouTube for videos about replacing coil packs on TSI engines. I also got a new coolant bottle at the same time (a recall). 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I got my ECM and TCM programming done today under warranty without issue.
> 
> Don


Just curious how you brought this up with your dealer. Did you tell them you had fault codes and for them to check it out? Did you bring up the TSB related to the transmission response (01-19-02)?


----------



## vhl71 (Nov 7, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Just curious how you brought this up with your dealer. Did you tell them you had fault codes and for them to check it out? Did you bring up the TSB related to the transmission response (01-19-02)?


Same here
I’m in Canada. I called in and talked to the dealer today and they said if I don’t have any codes or check engine light they can’t look at the issue

What should I tell them? My main issue is the pickup from a. Complete stop. If I’m in auto transmission it is definitely not performing right. If I put it in manual mode and shift gears I get a Much better response when I stop on red lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

can those obdii scanner scan those code?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Just curious how you brought this up with your dealer. Did you tell them you had fault codes and for them to check it out? Did you bring up the TSB related to the transmission response (01-19-02)?


As I mentioned, I was also there for a recall (the coolant bottle). I walked in with a hard copy of the TSB and I complained about intermittent acceleration hesitation that I felt was potentially dangerous. I told him ((the service writer) that I had heard that this problem was fixed in the 2019 model and that this TSB is supposed to update the programming to match the 2019. Then I told him that I did have the fault codes to justify this TSB being covered under my warranty. He asked if I had cleared the fault codes and I replied no. After checking that they had the necessary parts in stock, they did the TSB without any problem. The service paperwork says:
"ROAD TEST VEHICLE AND VERIFIED CONCERN. SCANNED VEHICLE FOR FAULT CODES AND SEVERAL FAULT CODES STORED. REFERRED TO TECHNICAL BULLETIN 2054615/1. REPLACED COMPONENTS AND PERFORMED SOFTWARE UPDATE."
(sorry about the all caps, but it's the way they wrote it).
I was almost surprised how easy it was. YMMV



dealpapa said:


> can those obdii scanner scan those code?


Yes, these are standard OBDII fault codes, any OBDII scanner will show them.


Have Fun!

Don

P.S. One little Kudo for my dealer. This is the 4th (at least) time I have brought a TSB into the dealership and this is the first time where the service writers actually knew about it and were even aware of the required parts availability.


----------



## vhl71 (Nov 7, 2018)

How do I get a copy of the TSB? Can I just print it from post 1 and take it with me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vhl71 said:


> How do I get a copy of the TSB? Can I just print it from post 1 and take it with me?


click here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

JSWTDI09 said:


> click here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Don, I'm curious to hear your thoughts on before and after?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

WISVW said:


> Don, I'm curious to hear your thoughts on before and after?


I just had it done yesterday, so my experience is limited. My first thought was that the acceleration was smoother and it is certainly more responsive. It might take a few days for my right foot to get used to the more instant reaction to pedal movement, but I'm sure that I can get used to it.
I'll be putting a few hundred miles on the car next week so I can evaluate it more fully and see if it makes any difference to mileage.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> As I mentioned, I was also there for a recall (the coolant bottle). I walked in with a hard copy of the TSB and I complained about intermittent acceleration hesitation that I felt was potentially dangerous. I told him ((the service writer) that I had heard that this problem was fixed in the 2019 model and that this TSB is supposed to update the programming to match the 2019. Then I told him that I did have the fault codes to justify this TSB being covered under my warranty. He asked if I had cleared the fault codes and I replied no. After checking that they had the necessary parts in stock, they did the TSB without any problem. The service paperwork says:
> "ROAD TEST VEHICLE AND VERIFIED CONCERN. SCANNED VEHICLE FOR FAULT CODES AND SEVERAL FAULT CODES STORED. REFERRED TO TECHNICAL BULLETIN 2054615/1. REPLACED COMPONENTS AND PERFORMED SOFTWARE UPDATE."
> (sorry about the all caps, but it's the way they wrote it).
> I was almost surprised how easy it was. YMMV
> ...


thanks going to scan them this weekend


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm not sure why "M Diddy" wouldn't confirm or deny (perhaps he works for VW?), but I can. I got my ECM and TCM programming done today under warranty without issue. I did not have any fault codes, so I made them. I unplugged all 4 connectors to the coil packs (easier/safer than just one) and tried to start the engine (it didn't start). Then I plugged the connectors back in started the car and everything worked perfectly, except that I now had 5 of the DTCs listed in the TSB stored in my car's memory: P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303, & P0304. If anyone is unsure about how to do this look on YouTube for videos about replacing coil packs on TSI engines. I also got a new coolant bottle at the same time (a recall).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I'm probably going to the same thing. Unplug the connectors to the coil packs and bring it in for the Coolant Bottle recall and mention this TSB with a hard copy.

Did you wait a few days before taking your car in for service?


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

*Denied .....*

So, I just got back from the dealer with my 2018 SEL-P with no fix performed. I talked to my service manager a few times leading up to today, he even ordered the parts in advance. My coil pack plugs *might have* come loose last night and so they identified a few of the codes mentioned on the TSB when they did the diagnostics today. Apparently my battery had low voltage so they replaced that, but VW declined the TSB. I asked if I could pay out of pocket - nope, has to be authorized.

BTW, the 2019 loaner I got is (as mentioned by others) night and day different with regards to driving behavior. If my car drove like that I wouldn't hate it and I wouldn't regret having bought it.

My service guy directed my to VW corporate. The person on the phone was helpful and sympathetic and has escalated this concern with the regional manager. She said I should expect to hear from them by the end of Monday.
In defense of my dealer, his statement to me was that he literally couldn't do anything even if he wanted to. Software codes, etc. have to be authorized by VW central (or something) in order to be able to update anything. His hands are tied. He did say that he is there to advocate for me, so when he hears back he will hopefully push for my car to be made drivable. I gave everyone my most passionate talking points about safety, inconsistency, lack of faith in my car, and the fact that I had already cross shopped other vehicles, and the only thing stopping me was feeling that it was a financially ridiculous option to take that much of a loss. I also let them know my wife refuses to drive my car because she doesn't feel safe in it.

Wish me luck. I'll try to update once I know more. But I did want to warn people that even having the DTC's wasn't enough for me today. Super frustrated to say the least. I was finally feeling a little bit optimistic.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dizzlez said:


> I'm probably going to the same thing. Unplug the connectors to the coil packs and bring it in for the Coolant Bottle recall and mention this TSB with a hard copy.
> 
> Did you wait a few days before taking your car in for service?


A few days after receiving the recall letter I called and made an appointment with the service department. The appointment was the following week because they were busy when I called. I waited until my appointment but that was really the only I did. Good Luck, it appears that every dealership's service department handles these things differently.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I made no mention about how the fault codes occurred, I only stated that there were codes present.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

tykles said:


> So, I just got back from the dealer with my 2018 SEL-P with no fix performed. I talked to my service manager a few times leading up to today, he even ordered the parts in advance. My coil pack plugs *might have* come loose last night and so they identified a few of the codes mentioned on the TSB when they did the diagnostics today. Apparently my battery had low voltage so they replaced that, but VW declined the TSB. I asked if I could pay out of pocket - nope, has to be authorized.
> 
> BTW, the 2019 loaner I got is (as mentioned by others) night and day different with regards to driving behavior. If my car drove like that I wouldn't hate it and I wouldn't regret having bought it.
> 
> ...


Maybe if the codes are present again... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I went in today to have the TSB completed. It took my dealer a few days to get the parts.

Results! *This is, by far, the most important TSB everyone with a 2018 Tiguan should be beating down their dealer door to have done*. I cannot overstate the *MASSIVE* difference in performance and feeling of safety both accelerating from a stop and in general driving. The weird 1-2-1 shift hunting taking off from stop lights is no longer present at all. Just a solid application of power with no feeling of lag. It feels like they've changed the entire transmission shift strategy and hard throttle applications no longer feel like a gamble as to whether the car will choose the appropriate gear or not. 

From a data perspective, it looks like line pressure ramping (psi/sec) is increased across the board along with peak line pressure in all gears which reduces shift glide and applies the clutches more firmly. This yields faster and more positive feeling shifts. This should also improve transmission life dramatically. Torque converter lockup strategy is also improved. Further, sport mode on the transmission now actually maintains a higher rpm range on the engine rather than just delaying the shift up to the highest gear possible by a few seconds as in the previous calibration. This all comes together to yield a driving feel that will make you think they added 50HP to the engine and brings it much more in line with every other VW model's driving feel, particularly almost matching the fast shifting feel and responsiveness of the DSG equipped models. 

Engine calibration seems to be less of an obvious change. Based on the actual TSB's published reasoning, the likely changes are likely limited to some thresholds for DTCs being set being changed along with some environmental variables being tweaked in order to reduce the phantom codes that were popping up for some owners.

I'll update in a few days as to fuel mileage. Likely results will be minimal to no change in highway driving since the engine power output is still the same and the gearing itself has not changed. City mileage will likely drop slightly (I predict around 0.75-1.25mpg drop) due to the reduced upshifting; essentially matching that of the 2019 models. To me, this is an absolutely acceptable trade for no longer having to mentally add a second and a half for the car to figure itself out if I need to quickly take off into moving traffic from a driveway.

tl;dr: GET THIS TSB DONE BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY OR I'LL SHOOT THIS PUPPY...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd say city driving can plummet, but that's because it does something when you use the gas.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

LennyNero said:


> tl;dr: GET THIS TSB DONE BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY OR I'LL SHOOT THIS PUPPY...


You're killin' me, Smalls........ :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: me want.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

I would be curious to compare my 2019 Tiguan to the 2018 year model, before and after TSB.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

My brother in law got a tigy loner from local dealer because they couldn't fix issue with his passat. First thing he said after driving tigy was whats wrong with this car? It just doesn't want to go sometimes. I know and everybody knows except VW Canada. :facepalm:


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, happy to report my experience. I took my car back yesterday with the appropriate codes stored. They called VW, got it approved, and had the parts and updates done by mid day today.

I only drove the car about 10 miles to get home, but I will say that the first time I hit the throttle I said, out loud to myself, "OH MY GOD". The car just went like it is supposed to.

The best way I can describe it: previously, the car would very aggressively upshift away from first gear. Almost like it would do everything in its power to avoid being in first gear. The same relationship existed between second and third as well, where the car would try its hardest to stay in third at very low speeds and bumper-to-bumper traffic scenarios. This leads to a lot of frustration when starting from a stop (instant shift up to 2 and even 3) and in traffic scenarios (car staying in third and delaying your acceleration when needed).

After the TSB was performed, the car went aggressively and stayed in first gear for an appropriate amount of time at EVERY red light and stop sign. I didn't sit in much traffic today, so I'll have to see how that performs.

A slight touch of the throttle will throw your head back a few times because you don't expect it after driving this car for thousands of miles.

I'm extremely happy with the changes. I can only hope that they make this change more widely available for anyone that isn't happy with the throttle response.

I'll be sending my service manager an e-mail with this information so they are aware. When I picked the car up today, he did make a comment that it feels much better and now he knows what to do (or try to do, since you need the error codes) for other customers.

Best of luck to everyone, and a HUGE thanks for everyone that posted information in these threads.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

K so I just read through this whole thread. 

We have an '18 SEL-P 4-Motion and I worked around the lag by adding a Neuspeed power module and pedal tuner, but the lag is still present to some degree and the most frustrating part is the start from a stop shifting of 1-2-1.

*But basically what I'm gathering is that if I simply: 

unplug my coil packs
try to start the car to store necessary codes
plug packs back in
go to the dealer and complain about lag with TSB printout in hand
I should be able to have the TSB performed?
*


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Essentially

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## staniel (Nov 7, 2019)

Is there any risk to the car/engine to trying to start with 1 or more coil packs unplugged?





zackdawley said:


> Essentially
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

staniel said:


> Is there any risk to the car/engine to trying to start with 1 or more coil packs unplugged?


I can't imagine so. There's just now power for spark. But mechanically, it won't harm the engine. Just don't go cranking it over and over and over...once should suffice lol.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

The fact that you should have to even do this is silly - VW should cover as it is arguably a safety concern too, if hesitating to make a turn, for example.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

My Tig goes in Monday for the full TSB. They had to order the parts and those took a while to come in. 

Also having the coolant bottle recall done as well. 

Will let you know how things are afterwards.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

phlegm said:


> The fact that you should have to even do this is silly - VW should cover as it is arguably a safety concern too, if hesitating to make a turn, for example.


My thoughts exactly. I brought mine in and was shot down. I guess they want me to trade it in on a Honda Passport I’ve been looking at.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> My Tig goes in Monday for the full TSB. They had to order the parts and those took a while to come in.
> 
> Also having the coolant bottle recall done as well.
> 
> Will let you know how things are afterwards.


Did you do the coil pack trick to store faults?


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you do the coil pack trick to store faults?


If you don't have the codes already stored, it's really the only way to get VW to perform the service. Seems like they've been very strict on this.

It's worth checking your vehicle if you haven't already to see if you have any misfires stored. I actually did have misfires stored over the summer but had accidentally cleared them.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> A few days after receiving the recall letter I called and made an appointment with the service department. The appointment was the following week because they were busy when I called. I waited until my appointment but that was really the only I did. Good Luck, it appears that every dealership's service department handles these things differently.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Do I just unplug all 4 connectors or I have to remove all 4 coil packs?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dizzlez said:


> Do I just unplug all 4 connectors or I have to remove all 4 coil packs?


Just the harness connectors, no need to pull the coil packs themselves.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Just the harness connectors, no need to pull the coil packs themselves.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Awesome, thanks for the info. This is what I thought you did.

One more question, do I let it try to crank (push the start button) and wait for it to not start or? Push the start button wait 1 second or 2 then press the start button again to stop?

thanks for the info


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

anybody can video one unplug my coil packs?

thanks


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you do the coil pack trick to store faults?


I did. I just pulled Cylinder 1. 

Dealer did the flash part of the TSB for me to see if that would fix the issue as a courtesy, but it did not. They told me they couldn't do the part replacement unless I had one of the codes.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Just the harness connectors, no need to pull the coil packs themselves.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I had to pull the coilpack. Unplugging the connector doesn't throw a code.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dizzlez said:


> One more question, do I let it try to crank (push the start button) and wait for it to not start or? Push the start button wait 1 second or 2 then press the start button again to stop?


Push the button (with foot on brake pedal), it won't start. Push it again to make sure the ignition is shut off. Plug in coil packs, and start car as normal.



dealpapa said:


> anybody can video one unplug my coil packs?


Several videos on YouTube. Searching for "replacing coil packs on a TSI" should give you several options.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> I did. I just pulled Cylinder 1.
> 
> Dealer did the flash part of the TSB for me to see if that would fix the issue as a courtesy, but it did not. They told me they couldn't do the part replacement unless I had one of the codes.


That's really interesting to me. So you didn't notice a change with just the software but you did notice a change after the parts were replaced?

Are you sure they updated both the engine and transmission software modules?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

th3dude said:


> That's really interesting to me. So you didn't notice a change with just the software but you did notice a change after the parts were replaced?
> 
> Are you sure they updated both the engine and transmission software modules?


According to my WO, they only updated the engine and TCM. Shift points were different, but, the car still seems sluggish off the line.

I'm pretty sure the parts are necessary for the TSB to make a difference. I'm assuming it changes the intake system and the manifold vacuum to really make the difference.

Haven't had the parts replaced yet. That happens Monday. Will report back once it's done.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> According to my WO, they only updated the engine and TCM. Shift points were different, but, the car still seems sluggish off the line.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the parts are necessary for the TSB to make a difference. I'm assuming it changes the intake system and the manifold vacuum to really make the difference.
> 
> Haven't had the parts replaced yet. That happens Monday. Will report back once it's done.


Very interesting. Thanks for the response. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts after the parts are in.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Haven't had the parts replaced yet. That happens Monday. Will report back once it's done.


How did you get them to replace the parts? I thought you mentioned they would only do the flash portion of the fix for you?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Anybody who performed the direct throttle setting change via OBD11 or Carista get the TSB done? I'm wondering how big of a difference noticed. I'm happy with my throttle response after this, but curious about getting this change done too.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got everything changed, sport mode actually takes a little getting used to, my wife absolutely can't drive it in that mode, 

I have everything set with VCDS, snow block out, and aFe dry filter. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

jimothy cricket said:


> How did you get them to replace the parts? I thought you mentioned they would only do the flash portion of the fix for you?


Couple of posts up. I pulled the coil on Cylinder 1 to throw a misfire code. Took it back in and they ok'd the parts and full TSB.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Antimatter said:


> Anybody who performed the direct throttle setting change via OBD11 or Carista get the TSB done? I'm wondering how big of a difference noticed. I'm happy with my throttle response after this, but curious about getting this change done too.


I had all of the tweaks set in OBDEleven, which added a slight improvement.

I reset them all and took my car in for the TSB and the difference is night and day. I do not plan on adding back any of the throttle tweaks, they just aren't needed now.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Couple of posts up. I pulled the coil on Cylinder 1 to throw a misfire code. Took it back in and they ok'd the parts and full TSB.


Ahhh, got it. Thanks.


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

I got mine back from the dealer after having this done and it's much better. As someone mentioned above Drive mode is as is should be and Sport mode seems really touchy now. I had mentioned this issue to my service department back when they did the sunroof fix. At that time they stated it was driving as per a like vehicle, which is a nice way of saying they all do that. Even this time they said the same but I think because I had used the "methods" mentioned here to get the right codes (PO456 & PO351) they went ahead and did the TSB. Thanks to all for getting this thread going!


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

I brought my car in a few days ago for the Coolant bottle recall. I also gave them a hard copy of the TSB along with screenshots of the Work Order from the first post of this thread. (I decided not to pull the harness or coil packs)

Yesterday, I was told that they weren't able to "reproduce" the issue. Thankfully, my dealer reaches out to me via email along with videos and on the videos, I am able to add comments or email my Service Advisor directly. I pretty much complained and told them I was frustrated and how this is unacceptable. I've forwarded a few messages from this thread to my Service Advisor that the throttle/hesitation issue disappears when this TSB is done. I even dragged it on and mentioned that I had a different vehicle that exhibited the same issue but A LOT worse. In addition, I complained that I sold that vehicle and went with VW because of the 6/72k warranty. Even more, described bit by bit how to reproduce the issue.

In addition to my complaint, I told them that on the TSB it reads "One or More of the following codes "MAY" be stored...". It doesn't say "MUST" be stored...So, therefore, this TSB should be done even if the fault codes don't appear.

After the complaint, my service advisor said they'll look into it.

I called today since I haven't gotten any responses since yesterday. My Service Advisor said that they were able to reproduce the "hesitation" but do not have any parts available. He even indicated that there are other Tiguans currently waiting in their garage that exhibited the same issue and waiting for parts. So, I was told to either take my car while I wait for the parts which may take 2-4 weeks or keep my tiggy there. I told my service advisor that I'll just keep it at the dealer and wait (I have 2 other vehicles to use).

Ultimately, I HOPE from this point they will do the TSB. It does sound promising. All I can do now is wait.

Cross (X) fingers!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Dizzlez said:


> Ultimately, I HOPE from this point they will do the TSB. It does sound promising. All I can do now is wait.
> 
> Cross (X) fingers!!


Let us know how it goes and if you end up having to use said “methods”


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Let us know how it goes and if you end up having to use said “methods”


Definitely, I didn't use any "methods". I only gave them a hard copy of the TSB, the VW Work Order picture on the First Post of this thread and some post TSB comments after the TSB was performed.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like word is getting out that there's a fix 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinhustle (May 10, 2016)

definitely going to get them to handle this when I take in for the coolant recall.

so excited to not have it feel like its stalling out.


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

Any dealers in Pennsylvania providing this fix? 

In my opinion VW should fix all of the 2018s and not make us owners jump through hoops for something they fixed with the 19s.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

2018$tiguan said:


> Any dealers in Pennsylvania providing this fix?
> 
> In my opinion VW should fix all of the 2018s and not make us owners jump through hoops for something they fixed with the 19s.


Any dealer should be able to do the work providing you qualify for it (meaning your car has the error codes they are looking for).


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

2018$tiguan said:


> Any dealers in Pennsylvania providing this fix?





th3dude said:


> Any dealer should be able to do the work providing you qualify for it (meaning your car has the error codes they are looking for).


As I understand it, Any VW dealer should be able to do the update. I also doubt that any dealer would refuse to do it if you were willing to pay for the parts and labor. The "need" for the fault codes is so that the update TSB is covered under your warranty. Apparently VWoA has decided that the warranty only covers it if one (or more) of the listed fault codes is stored in the ECM's memory. I agree that all 2018 Tiguans should get the update, the real question is probably about who pays for it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

So other than the flash, I think the air duct likely makes a difference... I'm considering testing one of the carbon fiber options sold by ECS.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> So other than the flash, I think the air duct likely makes a difference... I'm considering testing one of the carbon fiber options sold by ECS.


Thanks. This is exactly what I've been wondering... how much of the reported performance improvements is due to the flash and how much is the hardware changes? 

And another question: has anyone in Canada managed to get a Canadian dealer to perform this TSB yet?


----------



## csprog (Nov 2, 2018)

I will be taking my '18 Tiguan in tomorrow for 20k service. It mysteriously started throwing cylinder 1 misfire and random misfire errors this weekend. I will be bringing up the TSB to my dealer when I take it and will report back with the results.


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Thanks. This is exactly what I've been wondering... how much of the reported performance improvements is due to the flash and how much is the hardware changes?
> 
> And another question: has anyone in Canada managed to get a Canadian dealer to perform this TSB yet?


following


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Following. Might take the wife’s Tig to the dealer for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csprog (Nov 2, 2018)

Went to the dealership today, they pulled the codes and said they would fix with the TSB as soon as parts were available (apparently they are on back order). Will report back when the parts are in and service is completed.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Called to my service advisor to verify Warranty. My Tiguan didn't have any of the codes listed on the TSB. But he said last week they were able to reproduce the hesitation so they'll do the TSB under warranty. He specifically said "Of course its covered under warranty. Your Tiguan has 6yr/72k warranty."

Also, no updates yet, my tiggy is still at the dealer since parts are on backorder. Service advisor insist that I should take it home but I told him no, I'd rather keep it there till' its fixed.


----------



## staniel (Nov 7, 2019)

So I pulled the connectors to all 4 coils, but I only got 4 pending codes that have already disappeared, and they weren’t on the tsb (PO351-354). Do I need to physically remove things besides the electrical connections?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

staniel said:


> So I pulled the connectors to all 4 coils, but I only got 4 pending codes that have already disappeared, and they weren’t on the tsb (PO351-354). Do I need to physically remove things besides the electrical connections?


Did you try to start the engine while they were unplugged?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> As I understand it, Any VW dealer should be able to do the update. I also doubt that any dealer would refuse to do it if you were willing to pay for the parts and labor. The "need" for the fault codes is so that the update TSB is covered under your warranty. Apparently VWoA has decided that the warranty only covers it if one (or more) of the listed fault codes is stored in the ECM's memory. I agree that all 2018 Tiguans should get the update, the real question is probably about who pays for it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don



I spoke to VWOA about this. I was told it applies to all 2018 tiguans and brings them to current spec. The TSB also says that the codes do not need to be thrown in order to do the update. 
I had no codes and no issues other than the sluggish throttle and asthmatic power delivery. They did it no questions, no issues.

I also got my sunroof lighting fixed. Someone put in a work order saying it was completed but it wasn't. Very cool accent.


The throttle response makes the car IMO. The tranny behaves really well now. It seems to hold gears and use engine torque instead of downshifting and using hp/revs. 

The ACC also has a different feel as well. I has to adjust my usual settings. It works better now. Much smoother.

An apr tune on top of this is going to be a blast!


----------



## staniel (Nov 7, 2019)

I did, car did not start. Then checked the codes and saw the 4 pending codes. Upon plugging the coils back, and re-starting the car, no codes anymore.

We'll see what the shop says about the TSB without the codes.






JSWTDI09 said:


> Did you try to start the engine while they were unplugged?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

My wife's is headed in Friday. My vin doesnt show a TSB, but the delay and issue is there. My dealer seemed to acknowledge that there's been an issue, so I'm hoping they'll just perform the fix. 

I'll update on Friday!

kyle


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Passatsquared said:


> I spoke to VWOA about this. I was told it applies to all 2018 tiguans and brings them to current spec. The TSB also says that the codes do not need to be thrown in order to do the update.
> I had no codes and no issues other than the sluggish throttle and asthmatic power delivery. They did it no questions, no issues.
> 
> I also got my sunroof lighting fixed. Someone put in a work order saying it was completed but it wasn't. Very cool accent.
> ...


I told my Service Advisor the same thing. I told them that the TSB says "May" not "Must". So by comprehension, the codes do not need to be stored. So after a day of waiting, my Service Advisor says they'll perform the TSB.

I'm still waiting for my tiggy, it's still at the dealer waiting for the TSB to be performed. They said it will take 2-4 weeks, I didn't care how long it takes. I just want it done now. So far its been a week and a half.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Was in today for coolant bottle recall but a no go with this TSB. Was told there were no codes present therefore they could/would not preform. I did do the suggested coil unplug procedure and also removed one coil, engine did not start. Now going to try and remove one coil while clip is still connected, suggested by LennyNero in post #50 of this thread, hopefully that will throw the codes needed to get this TSB completed.

I’m open for any other suggestions


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

What’s the TSB number? The service manager want to know and see if he can push the tsb work to be done on my wife’s Tiguan.

Also, it hasn’t throw codes at all. The throttle responsive is still very sluggish and delay.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> What’s the TSB number? The service manager want to know and see if he can push the tsb work to be done on my wife’s Tiguan.


TSB # 2054615/1

There are links a page or 2 back to the actual TSB if you want to read it or bring it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, I got the OBDELEVEN and ran the scan on my wife’s Tiguan. 

This came up - P24400 - secondary air injection system switching valve stuck open bank 1. 

Is it relate to the throttle issues?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> Okay, I got the OBDELEVEN and ran the scan on my wife’s Tiguan.
> 
> This came up - P24400 - secondary air injection system switching valve stuck open bank 1.
> 
> Is it relate to the throttle issues?


Yes, P2440 is one of the fault codes listed in the TSB.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Dizzlez said:


> I told my Service Advisor the same thing. I told them that the TSB says "May" not "Must". So by comprehension, the codes do not need to be stored. So after a day of waiting, my Service Advisor says they'll perform the TSB.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my tiggy, it's still at the dealer waiting for the TSB to be performed. They said it will take 2-4 weeks, I didn't care how long it takes. I just want it done now. So far its been a week and a half.


Patience, it will come back a different car. 

I brought my car in for an oil change, the sunroof fix, and the tsb. I picked it up the first time with no tab. 10 days later I brought it back due to the parts being on backorder. 
The second time it was in and out in a day. 2.5 hrs to program and a few for the parts change. 

You must be waiting for the parts.......or your dealer is a jerk. Sorry. That sucks.

Vwoa notes and stuff is visible to all dealers. I know this because I got a complimentary free maintenance package from the CEO's assistant. She told me any dealer will be able to see it in my file.

After a few weeks of driving on the TSB fix, I gotta say that I am very happy. An APR tune on too of this is gonna be perfect. 

Try the ACC in sport mode with the ACC in eco mode. Very smooth now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2019)

Does this TSB apply to VW Canada? I went to two dealers and they denied even I showed the TSB document.

They can't even find the TSB number from their system and it must have error code.

Worst, they said. VW has no bumper to bumper warranty and it will need to pay a diagnostic fee....


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Passatsquared said:


> Patience, it will come back a different car.
> 
> I brought my car in for an oil change, the sunroof fix, and the tsb. I picked it up the first time with no tab. 10 days later I brought it back due to the parts being on backorder.
> The second time it was in and out in a day. 2.5 hrs to program and a few for the parts change.
> ...


Definitely, patience is a virtue . It's been 16 days and I haven't heard anything yet. I hope to hear from them next week.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Does this TSB apply to VW Canada? I went to two dealers and they denied even I showed the TSB document.
> 
> They can't even find the TSB number from their system and it must have error code.
> 
> Worst, they said. VW has no bumper to bumper warranty and it will need to pay a diagnostic fee....


I guess its a Canada thing. 6yr/72k bumper to bumper here in the states. I just tell them something is wrong and they'll fix it. I even complained that the clip that holds the sun visor is loose and they fixed it under warranty.


----------



## roadrageinco (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone in Minneapolis area had luck with a dealership? We went to Luther Brookdale VW and not helpful. They told us we could pay to have it done.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> Was in today for coolant bottle recall but a no go with this TSB. Was told there were no codes present therefore they could/would not preform. I did do the suggested coil unplug procedure and also removed one coil, engine did not start. Now going to try and remove one coil while clip is still connected, suggested by LennyNero in post #50 of this thread, hopefully that will throw the codes needed to get this TSB completed.
> 
> I’m open for any other suggestions



Had success a couple days ago getting PO301 fault code by removing one coil and trying to start while coil clips still connected. Have an appointment scheduled for Monday to hopefully get the TSB done. After running the diagnostics again this morning the code is not there. Question now is was this PO301 code stored and will this show up when the VW folks run their diagnostics scan. 

I have Carista scan tool so maybe it’s not showing previous stored fault codes only active codes, no idea


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

roadrageinco said:


> They told us we could pay to have it done.


Curious if they gave you price for this?


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

Funco10 said:


> Had success a couple days ago getting PO301 fault code by removing one coil and trying to start while coil clips still connected. Have an appointment scheduled for Monday to hopefully get the TSB done. After running the diagnostics again this morning the code is not there. Question now is was this PO301 code stored and will this show up when the VW folks run their diagnostics scan.
> 
> I have Carista scan tool so maybe it’s not showing previous stored fault codes only active codes, no idea


I’m in the Dallas area so I can’t speak to the Canadian experience, but my service record showed they scanned and my car had thrown zero codes but they still fixed it. I think most of it is finding a service advisor that listens. I knew I had the problem since buying it last year and fortunately VW issued the TSB. The advisor I worked with at Hendrick VW in Frisco was super helpful, as usual. One hose was back-ordered they needed for the TSB, but a week later it came in and my car was in there just one day and it came out reborn. So much better, as I briefly discussed in the APR tuning thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

Are there any fixes for 2019 models?


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

dubledees said:


> Are there any fixes for 2019 models?


2019s do not have the issue. I’ve driven multiple 2019 loaner Tiguans and the difference is consistently night and day. They must have fixed it between model years and then issued the TSB for the 2018s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

​
I have an early build 2018 which I bought in August 2017. Mine has hesitated really bad from soon after I bought it. I have complained for along time and no fix. I’m at 31k and recently got a cel, brought it to the dealer and the fuel injector wiring harness and fuel injector needed to be replaced. I got it back and it drives finally the way it should. I don’t feel any hesitation other than a little normal turbo lag. I also complained about the gas mileage which was bad and that even has improved. 

I was going to trade it in this week, but I have changed my mind and if it stays this way I will keep it. If it was like this from day one I would have never complained. I’m happy with it now.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

smg64ct203 said:


> ​
> I have an early build 2018 which I bought in August 2017. Mine has hesitated really bad from soon after I bought it. I have complained for along time and no fix. I’m at 31k and recently got a cel, brought it to the dealer and the fuel injector wiring harness and fuel injector needed to be replaced. I got it back and it drives finally the way it should. I don’t feel any hesitation other than a little normal turbo lag. I also complained about the gas mileage which was bad and that even has improved.
> 
> I was going to trade it in this week, but I have changed my mind and if it stays this way I will keep it. If it was like this from day one I would have never complained. I’m happy with it now.


Does your service write-up show they performed the TSB?


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

​


jimothy cricket said:


> Does your service write-up show they performed the TSB?


When I took it in for the 30k I asked them to do it and they said no. I checked the paperwork and the tsb wasn’t done.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

smg64ct203 said:


> ​
> I have an early build 2018 which I bought in August 2017. Mine has hesitated really bad from soon after I bought it. I have complained for along time and no fix. I’m at 31k and recently got a cel, brought it to the dealer and the fuel injector wiring harness and fuel injector needed to be replaced. I got it back and it drives finally the way it should. I don’t feel any hesitation other than a little normal turbo lag. I also complained about the gas mileage which was bad and that even has improved.
> 
> I was going to trade it in this week, but I have changed my mind and if it stays this way I will keep it. If it was like this from day one I would have never complained. I’m happy with it now.


I actually had a similar situation at 40K; CEL for P0203. Replaced engine harness and did feel slightly more responsive, especially in D mode. Doesn't feel like it's chasing the proper gear.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> Had success a couple days ago getting PO301 fault code by removing one coil and trying to start while coil clips still connected. Have an appointment scheduled for Monday to hopefully get the TSB done. After running the diagnostics again this morning the code is not there. Question now is was this PO301 code stored and will this show up when the VW folks run their diagnostics scan.
> 
> I have Carista scan tool so maybe it’s not showing previous stored fault codes only active codes, no idea



Just returned from the VW dealership after they completed the TSB, seems like a different car no lag and much snappier. They were able to read the P0301 mis-fire code even tho my scan tool had cleared it. 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m coming up for my 20k service in a month or so.. looks like one of my coils will have to come loose


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

manny3118 said:


> I actually had a similar situation at 40K; CEL for P0203. Replaced engine harness and did feel slightly more responsive, especially in D mode. Doesn't feel like it's chasing the proper gear.


Mine had the same code. They could have a bunch of bad harness’s.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Just realized I had one of these codes last January and had an evap canister replaced ( P0441). I doubt that code is still in there but I’m coming up on an oil change and may bring the TSB with me and complain and see where I get. Probably wouldn’t hurt to bring up the “misfire” I’m about to get.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Just had this TSB done yesterday after waiting for the parts to come in. Dealer did not find any codes, but said they could do it since my issues were basically what the TSB should address.

Car throttle response is definitely improved and shift changes are much better. Even the wife noticed an improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

I'm beginning to lose patience.

I wonder how long does it take to get the parts in stock. I've been waiting since 11/07 and it's now 11/27. I left the tiggy at the dealer instead of taking it home and then take it back when parts come in stock.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Dizzlez said:


> I'm beginning to lose patience.
> 
> I wonder how long does it take to get the parts in stock. I've been waiting since 11/07 and it's now 11/27. I left the tiggy at the dealer instead of taking it home and then take it back when parts come in stock.


At this point they should be able to get a redline approval for parts to be overnighted from Belgium...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> At this point they should be able to get a redline approval for parts to be overnighted from Belgium...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Just got a call from my Service Advisor. He indicated that they still do not have the parts yet and its on "Red Order" which means its a high priority order and it will be coming from Germany...I guess Belgium. My tiggy has been at the dealer for 3 weeks. He first said it will take 2-4 weeks and now says 4-6 weeks.

I mean I am losing patience but at the same time, I think I'm just eager for the TSB to be done. Just because I want to know for myself how much of a change of the TSB will do.

He mentioned to me that my vehicle is still in the back waiting for parts. It can be picked up since there is nothing wrong with it. He also assured me that there is no cost for storage so I told him, I'll just keep it there until the TSB gets done. It will sit in my driveway anyway. I do have a second car.

I also want to add that he told me that there are other Tiguans there waiting for the same parts so that the same TSB can be done. I'm sure they can prioritize it since they have some Tiguans that need this TSB fixed. But who am I to tell them that :what:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Dizzlez said:


> Just got a call from my Service Advisor. He indicated that they still do not have the parts yet and its on "Red Order" which means its a high priority order and it will be coming from Germany...I guess Belgium. My tiggy has been at the dealer for 3 weeks. He first said it will take 2-4 weeks and now says 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I mean I am losing patience but at the same time, I think I'm just eager for the TSB to be done. Just because I want to know for myself how much of a change of the TSB will do.
> 
> ...


Dang, you've been waiting long as heck. It seems like others are getting the parts relatively quick...maybe something happened to your shipment?


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Dang, you've been waiting long as heck. It seems like others are getting the parts relatively quick...maybe something happened to your shipment?


Yeah I am, like I said, my service advisor mentioned that there are other Tiguans that are waiting for the same parts. I guess they're doing first come first serve.


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

Dizzlez said:


> Yeah I am, like I said, my service advisor mentioned that there are other Tiguans that are waiting for the same parts. I guess they're doing first come first serve.


Your situation seems to be a bit of an exception. My parts came in right around the two week mark of waiting. Again, just be as patient as you can be. The TSB definitely WILL make significant improvements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow yeah my dealer had all the parts except for the hose or fuel line can’t remember which, but that was only a couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

I'd definitely love to get this fix done. Especially in the cold weather we've been having (yay canada), I really notice the hesitation. 

Couldn't find my actual code reader (i have two! where are they??) so I used Carista. Came back with 0 OBD2 codes but some fault codes. 

Here's what it gave me:


> ABS:
> 08400
> 
> Driver assist front sensor:
> ...


Anyone have any ideas? Everything I could find says VAG fault codes are 5 digit... so no idea on the 6 digit ones, but guessing since they refer to ABS, Driver Assist and ACC, Im out of luck. 

Next stop: coils i guess...


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My parts took 10 days exactly to come in. 

Was in the shop on the 11th day.

Huge difference.

Tranny shifts like it should. 
The hesitation is gone.
It feels like it should, which is to say better than most in that inimitable vw way.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Feels so much better*



RCA777 said:


> There's another thread that this one is kinda sorta duplicating now -- and there's a link to the TSB PDF that was added by Vasia01 -> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...19-model&p=113767717&viewfull=1#post113767717
> 
> That TSB indicates "VIN Range = ALL" -- so I would print off that TSB/send the PDF to your dealer.
> 
> Thank you Vasia01.


I followed the link that RCA777 had mentioned and saved the TSB notice. I was driving my 2018 Rline last week in the rain and my EPC light came on.... again! This is the 3rd time this had happened. The coils were misfiring and it felt like I was running on 2 or 3 cylinders. I would have to drop a few gears to get the RPM,s up because the vibration was so bad. The first 2 times this happened the dealer just swapped the position of the coils around and the problem would go away for a while. I think this is related to the TSB so I took it in and they performed the fix. They change a few pipes and install new software. The result is fantastic. The car just drives normal now. Its not like it has more power, it just feels smoother and the transmission seems more refined. No more hesitation and wired behavior. Im really glad I got this done.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

dealer only update the software.

not happy.:banghead:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

the update software almost kill me. it make thing much worst. I am extremely very unhappy with them.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

dealpapa said:


> the update software almost kill me. it make thing much worst. I am extremely very unhappy with them.


Care to provide more info? What did dealer do and why it almost killed you?

Thanks


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

dealpapa said:


> the update software almost kill me. it make thing much worst. I am extremely very unhappy with them.


Maybe take it back?


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Tarik said:


> Care to provide more info? What did dealer do and why it almost killed you?
> 
> Thanks


This user has a history of apparently having the most difficult car ownership experience ever. Not sure why they haven’t just traded it in or lemon lawed it at this point


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarik said:


> Care to provide more info? What did dealer do and why it almost killed you?


He said that the dealer updated the software but did not install the 3 parts that are part of the TSB. However, I have no idea how/why this almost killed him.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> He said that the dealer updated the software but did not install the 3 parts that are part of the TSB. However, I have no idea how/why this almost killed him.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yeah my dealer went this route since they ended up having to wait on parts, so I drove with updated software for a week or two until the parts arrived and it was slightly better, but didn’t attempt homicide on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I have dashcam to prove my problem. the tiguan is going back to dealer tomorrow. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> I have dashcam to prove my problem. the tiguan is going back to dealer tomorrow. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Honestly, I’m too curious. Can you post the dash cam clip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Rule8Designs said:


> Honestly, I’m too curious. Can you post the dash cam clip?


RIGHT!?!? Please post said clip

:laugh:


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

We want the video, we want the video!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I will not post video since there are too much personal information. 

My review for upgrade software.

when you use acc the brake is making noise
too much false alarm for the front collision (used to 2-3/week now it is 2-3 times/day) I am driving same route to work every day. 
mileage is not as good as before. (I am using the same mode.)
power shut off immediately after shut down the car. (I do not understand that. it seems that they sent a off command to my gps.)
more to coming

Everything happens with a reason. If you do not believe me it is fine. I need to take care of myself. good luck. I really do not understand that why they do not provide any change log, not even version number. I am too lazy to scan it myself.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Comments _*inline...*_



dealpapa said:


> ...
> 
> when you use acc the brake is making noise
> *[phlegm] That shouldn't be related, weird.*
> ...


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> I will not post video since there are too much personal information.


Of course it is your call what you post online, but I guess I’m just having a hard time understanding how a dash cam facing forward in traffic of a near-accident is too much personal information. Unless you were reciting your social security number out loud at the exact moment of the crash. Then again you can always delete the audio track before you post it. Guess we will never know! Best of luck getting things fixed - your particular vehicle seems to be the exception of exceptions already in terms of issues and reliability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

my tiguan is at dealer for full tsb, will pick up tomorrow.:snowcool:

nov 10 2018 my car has three codes
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9265569-6-months-and-16-days-later-the-engine-light-is-on

p0300
P0302
P0303

dealer told me they are going to do the full tsb. :banghead:


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

So I stopped by the dealership to pick up new rear wiper for my wife's Tiguan, and I asked the salesman if I could test drive 2019/2020 Tiguan. He was puzzled on why so I explained to him. 

I test drove a '19 Tiguan SEL 4Motion, and I immediately notice the DIFFERENCE! The throttle responsive was sharp and the transmission works perfectly as it should be! There is no CEL on my wife's Tiguan, and only P2440 came up on my OBDeleven. 

However, I got the service manager to let me bring the Tiguan in and look at it, I hope they will go ahead and push the FULL TSB on the Tiguan. There was lot of throttle hesitations when you take off at the stop light or stop n go traffic, or accelerating. Really annoying!


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

fking dealer, still not doing anything for me. I have to pull the coil:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

if I unplug two packs, will that generate two codes or 3 codes?:laugh:

will unplug packs generate CEL?


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> if I unplug two packs, will that generate two codes or 3 codes?:laugh:
> 
> will unplug packs generate CEL?



A few have mentioned earlier in the thread that just unplugging the coil from the harness doesn't store the code. I have an appointment this Saturday for my 30k service and coolant bottle recall and I mentioned I wanted them to look into the TSB as well (the service manager was not familiar with the TSB which surprised me). Instead of just unplugging the coil harness I removed the 10mm nut and ground wire from the coil, and then removed the 10mm stud securing the coil to the manifold. I gently pried up the coil and rubber boot while leaving the harness plugged in and started the car and let it idle briefly. Eventually the CEL came on and started flashing and I shut the car off. I reinstalled the coil, ran an ignition cycle and shut it down. I don't have the ability to scan it but I'm hoping it stored the code. I'll report back after the dealer scans it this weekend. Finger crossed!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IowaTig said:


> A few have mentioned earlier in the thread that just unplugging the coil from the harness doesn't store the code. I have an appointment this Saturday for my 30k service and coolant bottle recall and I mentioned I wanted them to look into the TSB as well (the service manager was not familiar with the TSB which surprised me). Instead of just unplugging the coil harness I removed the 10mm nut and ground wire from the coil, and then removed the 10mm stud securing the coil to the manifold. I gently pried up the coil and rubber boot while leaving the harness plugged in and started the car and let it idle briefly. Eventually the CEL came on and started flashing and I shut the car off. I reinstalled the coil, ran an ignition cycle and shut it down. I don't have the ability to scan it but I'm hoping it stored the code. I'll report back after the dealer scans it this weekend. Finger crossed!


The fact that you have to go through this routine to trick the local dealership to apply a significant fix is angering.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> The fact that you have to go through this routine to trick the local dealership to apply a significant fix is angering.


Yeah especially because the TSB clearly states that this TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans and it also says that the fault codes MAY be found. It does not say that they are required.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

IowaTig said:


> A few have mentioned earlier in the thread that just unplugging the coil from the harness doesn't store the code. I have an appointment this Saturday for my 30k service and coolant bottle recall and I mentioned I wanted them to look into the TSB as well (the service manager was not familiar with the TSB which surprised me). Instead of just unplugging the coil harness I removed the 10mm nut and ground wire from the coil, and then removed the 10mm stud securing the coil to the manifold. I gently pried up the coil and rubber boot while leaving the harness plugged in and started the car and let it idle briefly. Eventually the CEL came on and started flashing and I shut the car off. I reinstalled the coil, ran an ignition cycle and shut it down. I don't have the ability to scan it but I'm hoping it stored the code. I'll report back after the dealer scans it this weekend. Finger crossed!


did you remove all four of them for the nut and stud? how many the coil and rubber boot did you pried? are they stay together?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yeah especially because the TSB clearly states that this TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans and it also says that the fault codes MAY be found. It does not say that they are required.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


fking dealer does not think so. They will keep refuse you.


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> fking dealer does not think so. They will keep refuse you.


You need to politely explain that the language on the TSB does state ALL 2018 Tiguans apply and that the codes “may” be found. If they are really not trying to help you in any way, then move on and try another VW dealer in your area. If you make someone your advocate and not your adversary, then they will want to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

Rule8Designs said:


> You need to politely explain that the language on the TSB does state ALL 2018 Tiguans apply and that the codes “may” be found. If they are really not trying to help you in any way, then move on and try another VW dealer in your area. If you make someone your advocate and not your adversary, then they will want to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried nicely and the manager said do not challenge him. it is much easier to get cel than dealing with some stupid people.


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> I tried nicely and the manager said do not challenge him. it is much easier to get cel than dealing with some stupid people.


I really thinks it’s a bad idea, not to mention it calls your warranty into question, if you are intentionally trying to throw codes. I’m not going to support this approach as the TSB is written in such a way that it should be unnecessary. My best advice is to try a different dealer nearby and maybe stop for a beer on the way there to relax for a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Rule8Designs said:


> I really thinks it’s a bad idea, not to mention it calls your warranty into question, if you are intentionally trying to throw codes. I’m not going to support this approach as the TSB is written in such a way that it should be unnecessary. My best advice is to try a different dealer nearby and maybe stop for a beer on the way there to relax for a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't need any cel, but my service adviser had to throw a fit... They only did that because the car had to make three separate trips for a air bag module that kept getting wet due to improperly installed weather stripping. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> I didn't need any cel, but my service adviser had to throw a fit... They only did that because the car had to make three separate trips for a air bag module that kept getting wet due to improperly installed weather stripping.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


three separate trips? can you use lemon law?:laugh:


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*After TSB*

Had the TSB done last week... car was in the shop for a week whilst parts were enroute... 

Haven’t yet seen the paper work because the work order is still open because of a remote start relay that needs replacement and is back ordered. 

Popped the hood and I saw 2 new hoses. They also said they they changed a something extra to do the evap error code.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Beat on her in the rain!*

I had my EPC light come on 3 times before they dealer wound complete this TSB. It would come on if i was driving in the rain for more than an hour. I drive alot for work, im a salesmen. I would floor the accelerator and somehow the coils would stat misfiring. This would result in a lot of vibration obviously. The engine would have to shut down and sit for a bit. The EPC light would stay off and everything would appear to be ok. I dont remember the specific codes but Id have a bunch saying 'misfire cylinder ' and many more related to that issue.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Just got a call from my service advisor. After 33 Days, my tiggy is now done. I am picking it up later today after work. I had my service advisor give me a rundown on what they did.


Coolant Bottle Recall
Air Duct Replacement
Hose Replacement
Pipe Replacement
ECU Programing
TCM Programing

It looks like everything checks out. I have my hopes up on how the tiggy will perform post-tsb.

Service Advisor apologized for the length of time of the parts coming in. He said it's a popular TSB and had to perform this TSB on other tiggy's they have on their hands.

I told him that I didn't have an issue with how long it takes to perform the TSB. My issue is why did it take so long.

But ultimately, I can't wait and I will give an update once I get a chance to drive the car later today.

----- Update -----

First impression....BRUH!!! LOL the difference is night and day. I know I had it for a short time but I definitely can tell the difference. I will do more tests and report back

Being somewhat OCD, I wanted to verify the parts. I took the engine cover off and saw two new hoses 06K133986 and 5Q0133366. Numbers matches what is indicated on the TSB. There is a new AirDuct but unable to verify because I don't wan't to take it apart :/ But I'll give my dealer the benefit of the doubt and say, they installed it.

Oh, brought the tiggy in at 13129 Miles and got it back at 13159 Miles. I'm pretty glad that they spent 30 miles. Kinda shows me that they actually did something and test drove the car.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dealpapa said:


> three separate trips? can you use lemon law?


That absolutely wouldn't qualify for a. Lemon law, and to be clear it was 9 months after the first to the second repair, and less than 24 hours till the third... Which is where I was able to apply pressure, since they didn't fix the source of the problem the second time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

zackdawley said:


> That absolutely wouldn't qualify for a. Lemon law, and to be clear it was 9 months after the first to the second repair, and less than 24 hours till the third... Which is where I was able to apply pressure, since they didn't fix the source of the problem the second time.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


For the lemon law it doesnt matter how far apart the repairs were as long as they are within the first 12 months or 15K miles and for the same issue. 3 or more repairs in that period would make it eligible if you really wanted to go that route.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> For the lemon law it doesnt matter how far apart the repairs were as long as they are within the first 12 months or 15K miles and for the same issue. 3 or more repairs in that period would make it eligible if you really wanted to go that route.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Lemon laws are by state, and it was absolutely fixed, with a drain issue fixed the 3rd time... Just the same module dying each time... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Dizzlez said:


> First impression....BRUH!!! LOL the difference is night and day. I know I had it for a short time but I definitely can tell the difference. I will do more tests and report back
> 
> Being somewhat OCD, I wanted to verify the parts. I took the engine cover off and saw two new hoses 06K133986 and 5Q0133366. Numbers matches what is indicated on the TSB. There is a new AirDuct but unable to verify because I don't wan't to take it apart :/ But I'll give my dealer the benefit of the doubt and say, they installed it.
> 
> Oh, brought the tiggy in at 13129 Miles and got it back at 13159 Miles. I'm pretty glad that they spent 30 miles. Kinda shows me that they actually did something and test drove the car.



Thanks for reporting back! Happy for you lol. Now I need to get mine taken care of!!!!!


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

Picked up my Tig from the dealer today after an oil change, coolant bottle recall and TSB. When I took it in I explained the issue I was having to the tech and presented him with the printed TSB. He hadn't heard of it but told me they would look into it. I don't believe they test drove it at all to verify the throttle issue but they did find two mysterious misfire codes stored  and performed the TSB without questioning it. The notes say they test drove it after replacing the parts and software tune and verified the issue was fixed.

The car performs so well it's like driving an entirely different car! There is no hesitation from a stop, first gear (which used to be totally useless as it would immediately and awkwardly shift into second) revs much higher and seamless transitions to second. The car is actually a pleasure to drive now! Huge thank you to everyone in this thread for finally finding a fix for this!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IowaTig said:


> Picked up my Tig from the dealer today after an oil change, coolant bottle recall and TSB. When I took it in I explained the issue I was having to the tech and presented him with the printed TSB. He hadn't heard of it but told me they would look into it. ...!


IowaTig: "Hey, there's a TSB that may fix a critical performance issue, and a daily pain to 100% of 2018 Tiguan owners."

Tech: "Never heard of it."


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Local dealer refused to perform the TSB because my car “didn’t meet the standards defined in the TSB”. Guessing they were looking for the codes listed. Seems like a lot of dealers have a selective reading/reading comprehension issue. Always skipping over the word “may” in the codes MAY be present. Oh well. I’m going to do some tinkering prior to taking it back. I guarantee they will find what they were looking for next time.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

phlegm said:


> IowaTig: "Hey, there's a TSB that may fix a critical performance issue, and a daily pain to 100% of 2018 Tiguan owners."
> 
> Tech: "Never heard of it."


Honestly this is par for the course with the VW dealer in Des Moines (the only dealer within 100 miles because...Iowa). I have nothing but horrible experiences with them, including purchasing the car. I told the tech about the awful auto headlight sensor and asked if there was a fix or anything they could change in the coding when I dropped it off. When I picked it up he said "Oh yeah Dave's wife has a tiguan and he said there's a way to change it in the settings, Dave said he'd show you but he's not here today" (for the unitiated this feature is only available if you have the LED headlights, certainly not on my base model). I told him to just have Dave send me an email....I like this car but when the warranty is up I think it'll get replaced and I wont be buying another VW purely because of VW Lithia of Des Moines.


----------



## Jcosh1026 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey thanks for the info. My 2018 tiggy is awaiting the coolant bottle fix parts (Aka body control module) forever so I stopped in today with this info. I said hey while I’m waiting, maybe we can look at this? Service manager said he hadn’t seen that one but he didn’t see a reason not to do it. Fingers crossed! I’ll keep you all posted!


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

castlecraver said:


> Local dealer refused to perform the TSB because my car “didn’t meet the standards defined in the TSB”. Guessing they were looking for the codes listed. Seems like a lot of dealers have a selective reading/reading comprehension issue. Always skipping over the word “may” in the codes MAY be present. Oh well. I’m going to do some tinkering prior to taking it back. I guarantee they will find what they were looking for next time.



Please post what you tried and if successful. I've called 2 nearest dealerships here in Chicago and even after agreeing that TSB says May, they confirmed they would not perform TSB if no codes found first. I'm about to call a third dealership


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I pulled a coil harness wire, got a CEL, and am taking mine in tomorrow AM with a copy of the TSB. I'll share my result when I hear from the dealer tomorrow.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

Any news for Canadian Tiguan owners? I brought a copy of the TSB to my dealer, they said they'd look into it but cannot repair anything unless it comes from VW Canada.

On a side note, my coolant bottle leaked onto the wire harness and BCM. Parts are on back order till January! I have a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner, and it's throttle is crisp and peppy. Makes my Tiguan's engine feel like it's choking or something.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

So when I dropped my car off, the service adviser claimed they had never seen that TSB, but would look into it. I was not optimistic. HOWEVER, he called this afternoon and said the tech, "did me a favor" and pulled a coil to generate a code (I guess the code I generated wasn't stored in the system) because otherwise VW wouldn't authorize the repair. He had to order some parts but I should be able to pick it up tomorrow. I am pumped to drive it after the fix!


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I have an appointment next week for coolant bottle - what TSB paperwork should I take to the dealership so I can have the throttle issue looked at?

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

cjconover said:


> I have an appointment next week for coolant bottle - what TSB paperwork should I take to the dealership so I can have the throttle issue looked at?
> 
> Thanks
> Cindy



This is the paperwork I printed and brought with me when I dropped the car off

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

iowatig said:


> this is the paperwork i printed and brought with me when i dropped the car off
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/mc-10162819-0001.pdf


thanks!!!


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Vento said:


> Any news for Canadian Tiguan owners? I brought a copy of the TSB to my dealer, they said they'd look into it but cannot repair anything unless it comes from VW Canada.
> 
> On a side note, my coolant bottle leaked onto the wire harness and BCM. Parts are on back order till January! I have a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner, and it's throttle is crisp and peppy. Makes my Tiguan's engine feel like it's choking or something.


Had mine done here in Alberta. Haven't gotten the paperwork yet because the work order is not complete because a remote start relay that needs to be replaced and is back-ordered.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

DaveEd83 said:


> Had mine done here in Alberta. Haven't gotten the paperwork yet because the work order is not complete because a remote start relay that needs to be replaced and is back-ordered.


Great news! Please share the TSB number once you get it.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> So when I dropped my car off, the service adviser claimed they had never seen that TSB, but would look into it. I was not optimistic. HOWEVER, he called this afternoon and said the tech, "did me a favor" and pulled a coil to generate a code (I guess the code I generated wasn't stored in the system) because otherwise VW wouldn't authorize the repair. He had to order some parts but I should be able to pick it up tomorrow. I am pumped to drive it after the fix!


I call BS. I spoke with VWOA when I had them verify my car was covered. They told me ALL 2018bare covered. No hoops to jump theough.


----------



## Jcosh1026 (Dec 15, 2019)

The dealership just called me and told me that there are no codes present on my ECM therefore they would not be able to do the fix. They recommended I call Volkswagen customer service and see if I can get any movement that way. I called Volkswagen today and they are supposed to have a regional case manager reach back out to me tomorrow. I’ll update after my conversation.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

DaveEd83 said:


> Had mine done here in Alberta. Haven't gotten the paperwork yet because the work order is not complete because a remote start relay that needs to be replaced and is back-ordered.


Wait. Where in Alberta? Which dealership?


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Well we took our 2018 FWD in for service and the recall on the coolant reservoir, and we show them that print out because of terrible throttle response, a day before we had a warning sign on the dash about star stop malfunctioning, and that's all it took they kept the car for 5 days and we got a loaner for that time 2019 se AWD wow that thing had power... but giti tires?? 

Anyway we got our 2018 back with all service recall and tbs done and the power magically appeared, we took it on a 320 miles road trip and its a reall pleasure to fell it this gutsy overtaking and joining highways without being afraid of not getting the acceleration that we needed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Well we took our 2018 FWD in for service and the recall on the coolant reservoir, and we show them that print out because of terrible throttle response, a day before we had a warning sign on the dash about star stop malfunctioning, and that's all it took they kept the car for 5 days and we got a loaner for that time 2019 se AWD wow that thing had power... but giti tires??
> 
> Anyway we got our 2018 back with all service recall and tbs done and the power magically appeared, we took it on a 320 miles road trip and its a reall pleasure to fell it this gutsy overtaking and joining highways without being afraid of not getting the acceleration that we needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any difference in MPG? Mine seemed to go down, but my driving patterns drastically changed at the same time so I can't say for sure.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

About 28mpg on the highway we haven't drive it on city roads that much to get an accurate reading 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

Had mine done at VW dealer in Edmonton, AB. I took it in for an oil change, pulled one coil and ran the engine for a minute or so to trigger CEL. When dropping it off at the dealer, I mentioned hesitation and CEL, and that I also read about a TSB being out for this. 

They ended up keeping the car for a couple of days and did the TSB, coolant bottle recall and sunroof drain recall at the same time. Massive improvement in power delivery and shift points, for sure.


----------



## Jcosh1026 (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m so jealous of all those who’ve had it done. I’m still waiting on the coolant bottle parts ( 1 month 14 days) and corporate VW says I need the sunroof drain recall performed as well. (Dealer didn’t even mention this) Dealer performed the sunroof lighting fix already. Arguing with corporate at the “may be present” verbiage on those engine codes. Can someone tell me how to “pull a coil pack” to force a code and VW to do what they should without having to be shady about it? 

LOVE the acceleration in the 19’ in sport mode.... wow. I’m happy to hear the last account saying this TSB makes the 18’ move like that. Light at the end of the tunnel for sure.


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

So, I was able to get it done. I have a post a few pages back about running into problems - you can read that if you want the background. I called and pushed my local service department (who truly WANTED to help), and they referred me to my regional specialist. She "looked into it", and came back saying my car didn't meet the criteria. Bear in mind I did pull the coil packs a few times, but one of the issues is that once you plug them back in, the CEL goes away. That was their excuse anyway.

So I left a voicemail and also put into writing the following, which was rewarded with a response that "just this once" they would make an exception for me. Feel free to use this as a template when making your case. And it is definitely worth it.

***********
The issue I have with my vehicle is that the way it drives/performs is not only unpleasant and disappointing, but it is actually unsafe. The new battery didn’t fix the issue, as this has been a problem from Day 1. The throttle response and gear selection is inconsistent, unpredictable, and unsafe. Sometimes the car responds to inputs, and sometimes it pauses just long enough to make me scared that I am about to get rear-ended. My wife actually won’t drive the car because of how unpredictable it is.

I know it can be annoying when people refer to the Internet as if it is a source of truth, but amongst “VW people” - such as on the VW Vortex forums - this is a known issue that has many many people frustrated. And when the TSB I was hoping to have performed came out, the response has been unanimous and very positive. The TSB fixes this vehicle so that it drives the way it should.

I know I’m not making this up, because I got a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner when I dropped my vehicle off. It drives like a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CAR.

I was already at the point a while ago where I was shopping for a new vehicle because driving my Tiguan is so unpleasant, but I felt that I had to be a financially responsible adult and not take the big loss that I would incur by selling a new car 1 year after purchase. The release of this TSB gave me such hope that I could actually enjoy my car, so I was even more frustrated and let down when the dealership told me it wasn’t authorized.

Just to make sure we are on the same page, this is the TSB I am referencing: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf


Here is just one example of a comment from VW Vortex regarding this TSB:
“ I went in today to have the TSB completed. It took my dealer a few days to get the parts.
Results! This is, by far, the most important TSB everyone with a 2018 Tiguan should be beating down their dealer door to have done. I cannot overstate the MASSIVE difference in performance and feeling of safety both accelerating from a stop and in general driving. The weird 1-2-1 shift hunting taking off from stop lights is no longer present at all. Just a solid application of power with no feeling of lag. It feels like they've changed the entire transmission shift strategy and hard throttle applications no longer feel like a gamble as to whether the car will choose the appropriate gear or not. "


Anything you can do to help would be truly appreciated. Otherwise I’m pretty sure this will be my first and last VW. I don’t want that to sound like some lame threat - it’s just an observation about how big of an issue this is for me, and how tantalizingly close a solution appears to be.
****************

Good luck!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, I'm really glad I waited for my 2019.5 as it is very responsive in sport mode. I hope all you earlier models get this fixed. Can't imagine the frustration though coming out of the 1.5T 2017 Honda CR-V I can say that was probably worse.....I mean it was bad. Hope you can all get this sorted because I love the Tig in sport mode and manual shifting. Its a blast to drive in the city for an SUV and gives me a little more pleasure coming from a DSG Golf R - switching between cars now isn't all that bad.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

tykles said:


> So, I was able to get it done. I have a post a few pages back about running into problems - you can read that if you want the background. I called and pushed my local service department (who truly WANTED to help), and they referred me to my regional specialist. She "looked into it", and came back saying my car didn't meet the criteria. Bear in mind I did pull the coil packs a few times, but one of the issues is that once you plug them back in, the CEL goes away. That was their excuse anyway.



You can't just unplug the wire harness going to the coil pack, you have to remove the rubber boot from the spark plug and leave the harness plugged in for it to store a code.


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

mattchatr said:


> Wow, I'm really glad I waited for my 2019.5 as it is very responsive in sport mode. I hope all you earlier models get this fixed. Can't imagine the frustration though coming out of the 1.5T 2017 Honda CR-V I can say that was probably worse.....I mean it was bad. Hope you can all get this sorted because I love the Tig in sport mode and manual shifting. Its a blast to drive in the city for an SUV and gives me a little more pleasure coming from a DSG Golf R - switching between cars now isn't all that bad.


This is my issue... The contrast of driving my R and the 18 Tiguan is so drastic. I’m trying to get the TSB done, but like others, getting push back from the service department. 

Based on what you are saying I might be able to prove my point by getting them to A/B my ‘18 with a new one on the lot.

The fact that you have Golf R and still say the 19 Tiguan is a blast to drive gives me hope!!!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

wolfsb18t said:


> This is my issue... The contrast of driving my R and the 18 Tiguan is so drastic. I’m trying to get the TSB done, but like others, getting push back from the service department.
> 
> Based on what you are saying I might be able to prove my point by getting them to A/B my ‘18 with a new one on the lot.
> 
> The fact that you have Golf R and still say the 19 Tiguan is a blast to drive gives me hope!!!


Yeah its actually kinda funny because I find the Tig is more learchy than the R in Sport mode, its really sensitive. Its almost like they overcompensated but the R also has a much smoother power plant. Its hard to compare the too but I can honestly say I'm very happy with it. I'm not so happy about the NVH at idle sitting at a light in the Tig however....need to figure that one out.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

So I did the fault code hack by pulling out a coil pack, unplugging it and starting the car. It ran terribly and I figured that was enough to store faults. 

Brought it to my local dealer and they claimed they couldn’t recreate the issue blah, blah, blah...

Is there a hack to get the CEL to stay on so that dealer is forced to perform TSB?


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Tell them that you feel unsafe driving the car, that the acceleration is been spotty when merging into highway traffic and that you found out that is a common issue with that model year and show them the print out of the tbs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Tell them that you feel unsafe driving the car, that the acceleration is been spotty when merging into highway traffic and that you found out that is a common issue with that model year and show them the print out of the tbs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did have a printout if the TSB and explained the sketchyness of the driving characteristics...still no dice.

Maybe I just need to push back harder?


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> So I did the fault code hack by pulling out a coil pack, unplugging it and starting the car. It ran terribly and I figured that was enough to store faults.
> 
> Brought it to my local dealer and they claimed they couldn’t recreate the issue blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Is there a hack to get the CEL to stay on so that dealer is forced to perform TSB?


Pull out the coil pack but do not unplug connections - start car faults should be stored, worked for me


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah I had an EPC light come on and everything. I think having it all unplugged would yield the same result also.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Yeah I had an EPC light come on and everything. I think having it all unplugged would yield the same result also.


My first try pulled coil and disconnected dealer could not read code and would not perform TSB. I went back and reread LennyNero in post #50, did again and left connected fault code stored as per different local dealer (now my preferred dealer) TSB was performed along with coolant bottle recall. 2018 Tiguan drives like a different car now


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> My first try pulled coil and disconnected dealer could not read code and would not perform TSB. I went back and reread LennyNero in post #50, did again and left connected fault code stored as per different local dealer (now my preferred dealer) TSB was performed along with coolant bottle recall. 2018 Tiguan drives like a different car now


From LennyNero post #50

P0301 - Cyl.1 Misfire Detected (Very easy. Remove one coil from its plug well but leave it connected to the engine harness. Take care not to spark yourself)
P0302 - Cyl.2 Misfire Detected (Same as above)
P0303 - Cyl.3 Misfire Detected (Same as above)
P0304 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected (Same as above)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Funco10 said:


> My first try pulled coil and disconnected dealer could not read code and would not perform TSB. I went back and reread LennyNero in post #50, did again and left connected fault code stored as per different local dealer (now my preferred dealer) TSB was performed along with coolant bottle recall. 2018 Tiguan drives like a different car now


Ahhh, thank you for the reference. Suppose I’ll have to try that next and report back! Good thing I don’t go back to work until Jan 2!


----------



## Rodizzle (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow so they won’t update the software unless you have an issue ? I guess we was lucky lol , the wife had a CEL come up . I didn’t mind scanning it , I just told her to take it in . I also told her to bitch about how low her light beams are  . 

When we got it back the first thing I noticed was throttle was day and night difference ! Her Tiguan feels pretty decent now . 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Updating firmware without a reason is frowned upon with most technology. Even with computer motherboards... Even when there's a major vulnerability in the hardware and a bios update is the only way to mitigate... This isn't just a VW thing. 

Plus the hardware is very much needed to make the fix successful, at least from what I've read here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of what is being replaced? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

scirockalot8v said:


> Anyone have pictures of what is being replaced?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Took a couple of pics when I got mine back. You can tell from the pics the new components


https://imgur.com/CJGlrBr
https://imgur.com/8ma3rNB
https://imgur.com/m0QXAqp
https://imgur.com/JBueSB7
https://imgur.com/wXEIp8g
https://imgur.com/BM4UKFq


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

My dealer also said nope - no codes no warranty repair. I do not feel comfortable pulling coils etc. I will try to reach out to VW Customer Service and see if they can help

Cindy


----------



## Jcosh1026 (Dec 15, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> I did have a printout if the TSB and explained the sketchyness of the driving characteristics...still no dice.
> 
> Maybe I just need to push back harder?


I’m trying to push still. Regional case manager is “working.” Played the safety card and all, seems they don’t care about safety much, shocking.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

BoraVR said:


> Had mine done at VW dealer in Edmonton, AB. I took it in for an oil change, pulled one coil and ran the engine for a minute or so to trigger CEL. When dropping it off at the dealer, I mentioned hesitation and CEL, and that I also read about a TSB being out for this.
> 
> They ended up keeping the car for a couple of days and did the TSB, coolant bottle recall and sunroof drain recall at the same time. Massive improvement in power delivery and shift points, for sure.


Did they perform the American TSB or a Canadian one? Can you share the TSB number? Thanks!


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

@ cjconover

Good Luck. I tried and they are useless. But I will still give them a call at least they will make a note on your VIN. So you never know. Let me know what happens.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Vento said:


> Did they perform the American TSB or a Canadian one? Can you share the TSB number? Thanks!


Hi.. Had mine also done in Edmonton and the TSBs have the same reference code. The master tech was able to find it on the Canada database using some of the information I provided.

Image below of the visible work done.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

Vento said:


> Did they perform the American TSB or a Canadian one? Can you share the TSB number? Thanks!


My invoice states 'tech bulletin 2054615'; I'm pretty sure it's the same TSB that covers US and Canadian models.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I emailed my local serivce guy and described my issues, this is his reply and suddenly my car has misfire issues.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. I need to get ours taken care of. I feel my hesitation has gotten worse. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

I brought mine in yesterday, for a separate repair, and inquired about the TSB. There was a little bit of back and forth with the service foreman but in the end I was told that the parts would be ordered and that the service would be carried out under warranty. As it turns out the parts were already in stock and I drove away in what felt like new vehicle. I have only driven it sport mode since but it is truly a night and day difference. It reminded me of the first gen. Tiguan in sport mode... not quite as nimble but with the same liveliness. There is no more guesswork with the transmission - it just operates, as it should... and for the first time since purchase, I have seen the tach. surpass 4k. 

It's already been spoken to in previous posts but from my exchange, I get the impression that the reluctance to perform the TSB under warranty (in the absence of a code) isn't dealership specific. It seems to be a directive coming from VWoA/VWGC, despite the vague language they use in the bulletin.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> Yeah I had an EPC light come on and everything. I think having it all unplugged would yield the same result also.


UPDATE! (for reference)

We traded our Tiguan in for an Atlas SEL R-Line, as we needed a bit more space for our growing family and there were some great cash and tax incentives available.


----------



## Jcosh1026 (Dec 15, 2019)

*Update*

So I haven’t heard back from the case manager but did get my car back after 57 days out of service. They performed the coolant bottle recall, the headliner lights recall, and the sunroof vent recall. I was also told that VW corporate told them to do the TSB and it would be covered. I was so overjoyed. Looks like calling corporate and adding in safety concerns makes some mountains move. Wishing everyone else the same luck!


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Our Tiguan went in today to get a couple of recalls done (coolant bottle and sunroof drain cleaning/rerouting). I brought in the TSB, explained the issue around inconsistent acceleration and that I had found a P0301 misfire code when I scanned it. The SA brought up the TSB on her system easily enough and said they'd look into it. Fingers crossed.

Really hoping to get this done as I encounter this stupid issue every day trying to cross a busy street. Its dangerous because I think I can hit a gap but the car bogs down, meaning I am not as quick to cross the intersection as I should be. Also found its pretty evident with merging onto the highway. 

I'll provide an update when I hear back from the SA.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Funco10 said:


> From LennyNero post #50
> 
> P0301 - Cyl.1 Misfire Detected (Very easy. Remove one coil from its plug well but leave it connected to the engine harness. Take care not to spark yourself)
> P0302 - Cyl.2 Misfire Detected (Same as above)
> ...


So anyone.. how does one remove one coil? Do I need to unscrew the bolt for the ground attached to it then just pull up?
And do I need to pull the plug from the adaptor as well before I pull out the coil? ANy hints on how to do this? Was going to try today but didnt want to break the tab on the adaptor and then dealer tell me I was tampering with it.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

zaider said:


> Our Tiguan went in today to get a couple of recalls done (coolant bottle and sunroof drain cleaning/rerouting). I brought in the TSB, explained the issue around inconsistent acceleration and that I had found a P0301 misfire code when I scanned it. The SA brought up the TSB on her system easily enough and said they'd look into it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Really hoping to get this done as I encounter this stupid issue every day trying to cross a busy street. Its dangerous because I think I can hit a gap but the car bogs down, meaning I am not as quick to cross the intersection as I should be. Also found its pretty evident with merging onto the highway.
> 
> I'll provide an update when I hear back from the SA.


Just heard from the SA. They did the recalls, found the cyl 1 misfire code, and are ordering the parts in to do the TSB. Scheduled to bring it back on Monday to get the TSB performed. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

jjvw said:


> So anyone.. how does one remove one coil? Do I need to unscrew the bolt for the ground attached to it then just pull up?
> And do I need to pull the plug from the adaptor as well before I pull out the coil? ANy hints on how to do this? Was going to try today but didnt want to break the tab on the adaptor and then dealer tell me I was tampering with it.


I didn't need to do this as I actually had the code, so check first, but:

Unscrew the nut on top of the ground. Remove the ground. Unscrew the bolt that attached the coil to the block. Pull up on the coil evenly from both sides. The rubber boot is long but it'll pop out. No need to unplug the adapter or clips.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

zaider said:


> I didn't need to do this as I actually had the code, so check first, but:
> 
> Unscrew the nut on top of the ground. Remove the ground. Unscrew the bolt that attached the coil to the block. Pull up on the coil evenly from both sides. The rubber boot is long but it'll pop out. No need to unplug the adapter or clips.


Ok cool. So after popping it out, leave it out and then start the car? I assume it wont start and it will throw a code right away?

Thanks!


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Ok cool. So after popping it out, leave it out and then start the car? I assume it wont start and it will throw a code right away?
> 
> Thanks!


Should start but will run rough.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

jjvw said:


> Ok cool. So after popping it out, leave it out and then start the car? I assume it wont start and it will throw a code right away?
> 
> Thanks!



It will start fine just run a bit rough. I reved mine a little until the check engine light started flashing then shut it off. Definitely keep the wiring harness plugged into the coil, others have stated that unplugging the coil does not set the code. Also worth noting I was able to pry the boot up on the #1 and #4 coil only, when I tried #2 and #3 it felt like it was putting to much tension on the rail holding the wiring harness and I was afraid I'd break something if I pryed the boot any further.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

IowaTig said:


> It will start fine just run a bit rough. I reved mine a little until the check engine light started flashing then shut it off. Definitely keep the wiring harness plugged into the coil, others have stated that unplugging the coil does not set the code. Also worth noting I was able to pry the boot up on the #1 and #4 coil only, when I tried #2 and #3 it felt like it was putting to much tension on the rail holding the wiring harness and I was afraid I'd break something if I pryed the boot any further.


Just to make sure. I'm just pulling it up until it pops but no need to pull it completely out correct?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Just to make sure. I'm just pulling it up until it pops but no need to pull it completely out correct?


Not 100% on this but I would pull it completely out. I assume that the fuel is still injected into the cylinder and you probably want to keep your spark away from that.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

IowaTig said:


> It will start fine just run a bit rough. I reved mine a little until the check engine light started flashing then shut it off. Definitely keep the wiring harness plugged into the coil, others have stated that unplugging the coil does not set the code. Also worth noting I was able to pry the boot up on the #1 and #4 coil only, when I tried #2 and #3 it felt like it was putting to much tension on the rail holding the wiring harness and I was afraid I'd break something if I pryed the boot any further.


So did you pull the coil out completely before starting? Or just till it popped?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Just returned from VW having the TSB performed and WOW what a difference!!! Bonus, they didn’t erase all the coding I did.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

jjvw said:


> So did you pull the coil out completely before starting? Or just till it popped?


After I removed the ground wire and the bolt holding the coil in place I gently pried up with a screw driver and removed the boot from the hole. The boot is very flexible so I just bent it to the side while I started the car.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Bonus, they didn’t erase all the coding I did.


That's because I doubt that any of your coding was in the Engine or Transmission controllers. It was only the ECU and TCU modules that got updated.
Most common coding changes are in the BCM (aka CECM).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> That's because I doubt that any of your coding was in the Engine or Transmission controllers. It was only the ECU and TCU modules that got updated.
> Most common coding changes are in the BCM (aka CECM).
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...



👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

IowaTig said:


> After I removed the ground wire and the bolt holding the coil in place I gently pried up with a screw driver and removed the boot from the hole. The boot is very flexible so I just bent it to the side while I started the car.


Ok. Got it to work! Restarted car a few times and code sticks. Now to make that appointment.
2nd pic is the boot. Thanks everyone for your help. I hope they will perform the TSB for me.

Btw, I also saw a "start/stop fail" error or something like that show up on the dash for a few seconds.


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a 2018 SE, and while it hasn't been hesitating to a dangerous level, I've been pretty disappointed with the transmission. Doesn't make much sense, and doesn't shift smoothly for an essentially new car. I changed the throttle to direct, and that helped quite a bit, enough to satisfy me for every day driving. However, I've come back to this thread several times, as everyone says the results of this TSB are amazing. I took the car in today (B-pillar rattle, second time in, pray for me) and got a brand new 2019 loaner. IT'S LIKE DRIVING A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CAR. The shifts are smooth, they make sense, and the car is just much more responsive in general. Even my wife noticed and commented on it, so it's definitely a substantial difference. As soon as I get mine back, I'm pulling a coil and bringing it right back in!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

oakfield_ said:


> I have a 2018 SE, and while it hasn't been hesitating to a dangerous level, I've been pretty disappointed with the transmission. Doesn't make much sense, and doesn't shift smoothly for an essentially new car. I changed the throttle to direct, and that helped quite a bit, enough to satisfy me for every day driving. However, I've come back to this thread several times, as everyone says the results of this TSB are amazing. I took the car in today (B-pillar rattle, second time in, pray for me) and got a brand new 2019 loaner. IT'S LIKE DRIVING A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CAR. The shifts are smooth, they make sense, and the car is just much more responsive in general. Even my wife noticed and commented on it, so it's definitely a substantial difference. As soon as I get mine back, I'm pulling a coil and bringing it right back in!


Just wait till you get it fixed with all the coding you've done 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Just wait till you get it fixed with all the coding you've done


With the throttle in direct mode, sport mode is REALLY throttle sensitive; a total joy to drive.


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

Went to dealer referenced first post of this thread. Begged and pleaded about how slow my 2018 sel-p was. During inspection and it’s week stay they begrudgingly ordered all parts and completed fix. Picked vehicle up last-night car is stock minus fix. I can honestly say it’s a night and day difference wish car would rev out farther but I’ll leave this to apr. I have a better outlook towards the future of this engine. It almost keeps up with my 2009 Jetta sel 6-speed with downpipe and Intake before fix it was like a joke to even compare. This fix is more than what I ever bargained for! Can’t wait to install downpipe and remove snow guard I have regained interest in this turd


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Help! Made appointment for tomorrow and after driving it today, I scanned for the codes and it reset itself?? How long do these codes stay on?

Those that did coil pull, did the CEL stay on for you? Mine didn't but the codes were there. Also did you pull the coils the same day you took it to the dealer?


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Here we go...*

My 2018 needed an oil change @ 30,000 already so I though it would be the perfect time to bring up the TSB issue. Long story short I was informed that nothing was coming up for my VIN to which I explained that the TSB covers all VIN's for 2018 Tigs - still no go from dealership. 

So I contacted VW Corporate today to try and get this completed, they claimed they couldn't find the TSB so I emailed them a copy - we'll see.

How this is not a general recall I have no idea, makes me question if my next vehicle will be a VW.


----------



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you in Canada? 30,000km oil change? 
I haven’t tried yet to see what the dealer says for the TSB my 2018 R-line pulls pretty good no codes thrown. 










swift7777 said:


> My 2018 needed an oil change @ 30,000 already so I though it would be the perfect time to bring up the TSB issue. Long story short I was informed that nothing was coming up for my VIN to which I explained that the TSB covers all VIN's for 2018 Tigs - still no go from dealership.
> 
> So I contacted VW Corporate today to try and get this completed, they claimed they couldn't find the TSB so I emailed them a copy - we'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Help! Made appointment for tomorrow and after driving it today, I scanned for the codes and it reset itself?? How long do these codes stay on?
> 
> Those that did coil pull, did the CEL stay on for you? Mine didn't but the codes were there. Also did you pull the coils the same day you took it to the dealer?


You scan with Carista dont you? I believe that your code should still be stored, even though Carista cant see it. 

Carista didn't see mine and the dealership still found it.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

zaider said:


> You scan with Carista dont you? I believe that your code should still be stored, even though Carista cant see it.
> 
> Carista didn't see mine and the dealership still found it.


Ok good to know. Wish me luck!


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Thats what led to my confusion earlier in this thread. I scanned with Carista and couldn't see the code. Scanned with a proper tool and there it was.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Appointment scheduled for next week Friday. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Anyone knows how long it will take to get the TSB done if all parts are in stock? Is it a one-day job? Trying to figure out if i need a loaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

FanZ said:


> Anyone knows how long it will take to get the TSB done if all parts are in stock? Is it a one-day job? Trying to figure out if i need a loaner.


Definitely a one day job. They did the TSB and the coolant bottle recall both in a few hours.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. My dealer no longer offers loaners for one day service. They use Lyft to take you home (or work) and bring you back when repairs are finished.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Yeah - my dealer is the same. No loaners but they've got a shuttle that'll take you where you want to go.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Definitely a one day job. They did the TSB and the coolant bottle recall both in a few hours.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don! I am surprised that they offer Lyft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Just wait till you get it fixed with all the coding you've done
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk





LennyNero said:


> With the throttle in direct mode, sport mode is REALLY throttle sensitive; a total joy to drive.


This is great to hear! I'm excited. As an aside, has anyone noticed a difference in the auto start/stop feature after the fix? This loaner I have is FAR less noticeable than mine, and much smoother. I don't know how, but maybe the firmware update helps?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

FanZ said:


> Thanks, Don! I am surprised that they offer Lyft.


Apparently Lyft has some sort of "corporate" program. The dealer said that it was considerably cheaper that running their own shuttle service. There's no vehicle maintenance or depreciation, no insurance, no driver's salary, no scheduling, etc. It's all done by text.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

I brought my April 2018 Tiguan in with a copy of the TSB and was told they can't find the TSB as being applicable under my VIN, and that it's a US TSB so might not be applicable to Canadian cars. I have a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner while they wait for parts for the coolant bottle recall and it's a night and day difference in throttle response and shift points. I'm convinced my car needs the fix but might be out of luck.

I also called Volkswagen Canada and they said "take it up with your dealer".


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

You can always have it done if you pay for the repair

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> You can always have it done if you pay for the repair
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It might be worth the cost in terms of driving enjoyment... but I will not be doing this as a matter of principle.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Vento said:


> I brought my April 2018 Tiguan in with a copy of the TSB and was told they can't find the TSB as being applicable under my VIN, and that it's a US TSB so might not be applicable to Canadian cars. I have a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner while they wait for parts for the coolant bottle recall and it's a night and day difference in throttle response and shift points. I'm convinced my car needs the fix but might be out of luck.
> 
> I also called Volkswagen Canada and they said "take it up with your dealer".



I had the same thing. Since I got the car contacted VW Canada on line month after heaving a car. 
My first service brought it up with dealer (didn't know about TBS at the time) and he said tech couldn't find anything wrong with test drive.
Contacted VW Customer Care and they said same thing, we cant do noting go see dealer ( I this point I knew and brought up TSB). 
Called second dealer in the area, they know about the issue but they cant do nothing unless I get VW Canada to authorize the TSB or I can pay out of my pocket :thumbdown:.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Vento said:


> I brought my April 2018 Tiguan in with a copy of the TSB and was told they can't find the TSB as being applicable under my VIN, and that it's a US TSB so might not be applicable to Canadian cars. I have a 2019 Tiguan as a loaner while they wait for parts for the coolant bottle recall and it's a night and day difference in throttle response and shift points. I'm convinced my car needs the fix but might be out of luck.
> 
> I also called Volkswagen Canada and they said "take it up with your dealer".


lol. This is BS. 

I brought my Tiguan into the dealer here in Calgary last week. I had the TSB with me but the SA looked it up on her system and found it. She printed it out for the tech and told me I could keep my copy. 

They did the two recalls, investigated (i assume scanned for the misfire code which they found), ordered the parts, which took a week, and they performed the fix today. Im picking the car up this afternoon. I'll scan the work order and post it when i get it.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Picked up the Tiguan this afternoon. As others have said, night and day difference. Its -25*C so I didnt stay out to play, but on the quick drive home, it seems to hold RPM longer before shifting and the throttle seems totally remapped. Hesitation and uncertain acceleration are gone.

In case it'll help anyone, here's the work order from the initial diagnosis when it was in for the recalls.









Here's what they did today.









Again, this is in Canada. No issues getting the TSB completed at Fifth Ave VW in Calgary.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Definitely a one day job. They did the TSB and the coolant bottle recall both in a few hours.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


This would be a no-go for me. I switched dealers because they stopped offering loaners. A one day service could mean pickup at closing time, and I have three kids who have sports and activities, plus general errands. Plus I like to try different models haha!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Sent an email to my SA regarding this fix.



> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to provide some feedback from the service that was performed yesterday on my 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Got this response.



> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback, I am happy to hear you are experiencing more power and better shifts now that the Tiguan has been repaired. I’m sure you will enjoy driving it much more now than you did. I will be sure to pass along your feedback to the technician as well as the service manager so they are aware that the repair makes quite a different in the vehicle performance.
> 
> ...


Hoping this helps anyone else who comes into this dealership with the same issues.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

zaider said:


> ...
> 
> In case it'll help anyone, here's the work order from the initial diagnosis when it was in for the recalls.
> 
> ...


Glad you got a resolution, but seems like a good thing you triggered the codes. If you look at the tech's notes, he says "Road tested vehicle and found vehicle to be driving normally." So, after all your concerns about hesitation, the tech felt the original, untouched vehicle was running perfectly. [Sigh]


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Was able to get mine done today as well! Huge difference. Lots of traffic on the way home but with the new throttle response and smoother shifting, I felt a lot more confident weaving in and out of traffic (safely).

My tech notes also stated transmission was operating normally as designed. The fix referenced mostly the CEL and the codes., glad I got a code


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

zaider said:


> Sent an email to my SA regarding this fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this dealership located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Did the coil trick, triggered CEL, and brought it in for TSB. They found the missfire code , but instead of performing the TSB, they only replaced with a new coil. They stated that the bad coil was the reason for CEL....

However, on my way home, I did felt my tiguan drives more responsive and less heaitation than before. Weird....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

FanZ said:


> Did the coil trick, triggered CEL, and brought it in for TSB. They found the missfire code , but instead of performing the TSB, they only replaced with a new coil. They stated that the bad coil was the reason for CEL....
> 
> However, on my way home, I did felt my tiguan drives more responsive and less heaitation than before. Weird....
> 
> ...


Did you tell them about the TSB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Did you tell them about the TSB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did. I printed the tsb and showed them. Still no luck, may try another dealership...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

FanZ said:


> Yes, I did. I printed the tsb and showed them. Still no luck, may try another dealership...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I printed out the picture on the first post of this thread, showed it to dealership and told them my 
"friend" sent me that picture of his technical notes that fixed his throttle issue. Since were all friends here! 

On a side note, after the TSB fix, I re enabled direct response using Carista..
Not sure yet if I like it with or without it.
Also engine seems louder now on acceleration after switching to direct? Or maybe I'm imagining it?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

FanZ said:


> Where is this dealership located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calgary.



jjvw said:


> I printed out the picture on the first post of this thread, showed it to dealership and told them my
> "friend" sent me that picture of his technical notes that fixed his throttle issue. Since were all friends here!
> 
> On a side note, after the TSB fix, I re enabled direct response using Carista..
> ...


Interesting. I was using direct response throttle before and still like it, but I no longer use sport mode. I found the throttle too twitchy so went back to Normal, which is something I haven't done since Day 1 of owning it.

I can't tell if the engine is louder or my right foot is heavier.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Does anyone have "Direct Throttle" enabled set instead of "Gradual" in Carista with this TSB.

I just set mine to Direct Throttle Yesterday even though the TSB has been performed on my Tiggy. I must say, I don't know if its placebo but I feel like Direct Throttle with the TSB is so much better than Gradual with TSB.

I had Direct Throttle prior to the TSB and from what I can tell, it feels different now.

Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Dizzlez said:


> Does anyone have "Direct Throttle" enabled set instead of "Gradual" in Carista with this TSB.
> 
> I just set mine to Direct Throttle Yesterday even though the TSB has been performed on my Tiggy. I must say, I don't know if its placebo but I feel like Direct Throttle with the TSB is so much better than Gradual with TSB.
> 
> ...


I have a vcds, but I have direct, and a afe filter. I love it, but my wife can't drive it in sport mode 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> I have a vcds, but I have direct, and a afe filter. I love it, but my wife can't drive it in sport mode
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


haha, I get a whiplash so I try not to use it.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> I have a vcds, but I have direct, and a afe filter. I love it, but my wife can't drive it in sport mode
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Does the AFE filter make a big difference?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

jjvw said:


> Does the AFE filter make a big difference?


Not sure after the tsb, before it felt like I got a little more out of it at the top. I can definitely get close to redline and have power the whole way.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

So I did the cyl 1 coil remove, started, ran rough, CEL lit, put everything together, code 0301 present, CEL still on.

Maybe a dumb question, but will the CEL stay on until I take it in? If I use OBDeleven to turn off CEL by clearing the codes, will they remain stored somewhere OBDeleven cant see but VW will?

I reset the codes, and currently now sit with no CEL, and OBDeleven doesnt show any codes. Are they still there or do I have to do the process again, and then the wife drives around with a CEL for four days? (She's not going to like that lol)

30K km service at VW on Wed.


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

mc7719 said:


> So I did the cyl 1 coil remove, started, ran rough, CEL lit, put everything together, code 0301 present, CEL still on.
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but will the CEL stay on until I take it in? If I use OBDeleven to turn off CEL by clearing the codes, will they remain stored somewhere OBDeleven cant see but VW will?
> 
> ...


I'd say better chances if you have the CEL light on. No need to clear the codes.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mc7719 said:


> So I did the cyl 1 coil remove, started, ran rough, CEL lit, put everything together, code 0301 present, CEL still on.
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but will the CEL stay on until I take it in? If I use OBDeleven to turn off CEL by clearing the codes, will they remain stored somewhere OBDeleven cant see but VW will?
> 
> I reset the codes, and currently now sit with no CEL, and OBDeleven doesnt show any codes. Are they still there or do I have to do the process again, and then the wife drives around with a CEL for four days? (She's not going to like that lol)


The CEL may go away on its own after you start driving around but the fault code will remain until cleared. If you want the dealership to see the fault code, you will have to do it again and then NOT clear it. The code is gone after you clear it, neither ODBeleven or the dealer will see it. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, how do I get the CEL on the Tiguan so I can bring it in for the TSB work? The Tiguan still feel heavy with the accelerating and few hesitations. 

I read that removing the coil did the trick? To my understanding: 1) remove the coil cyc 1; 2) start the car with the coil cyc 1 out; then what? I would like to the step by step.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> Okay, how do I get the CEL on the Tiguan so I can bring it in for the TSB work? The Tiguan still feel heavy with the accelerating and few hesitations.
> 
> I read that removing the coil did the trick? To my understanding: 1) remove the coil cyc 1; 2) start the car with the coil cyc 1 out; then what? I would like to the step by step.


1) pull the coil
2) start the engine (it will run rough)
3) Shut off engine
4) Plug the coil back in
5) Start engine again (it will run fine)
6) That's all, you now have the required misfire fault code. It will be there until the dealer clears it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The CEL may go away on its own after you start driving around but the fault code will remain until cleared. If you want the dealership to see the fault code, you will have to do it again and then NOT clear it. The code is gone after you clear it, neither ODBeleven or the dealer will see it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


So re-did the coil pull. The CEL was flashing so shut it down put it all back together but now there's no CEL. However I checked in obdeleven and the codes 0300 and 0301 are stored. Good enough. Let y'all know how it goes Wed.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BucktownTiguan (Jan 21, 2020)

Followed the instructions above and fully removed coil (still connected to wiring harness), turned on car, ran rough for 5 seconds or so. Put coil back in, drove to dealership (2nd one!) for my service appt. Advisor admitted that they have performed a reflash for the transmission in a few cases but my 2018 VIN was not coming up when he searched the TSB. Received a call a few hours later that they found no codes?!?! I didn't want to aimlessly run the engine on 3 cylinders for an extended period. Do i need to let the engine run UNTIL the Check Engine Light comes on?


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

BucktownTiguan said:


> I didn't want to aimlessly run the engine on 3 cylinders for an extended period. Do i need to let the engine run UNTIL the Check Engine Light comes on?


Yes let it run until the CEL comes on and starts flashing, it only took maybe 30 seconds. Also print out the TSB and bring it and point to the part that says it applys to all VIN's.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Highlight the word may

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> Highlight the word may
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Dealership doesn't care.

I emailed and talk to my SM for a month or two about this TSB, the hesitation, etc. before bringing my car in Friday. He made it seem like they'd do it without the code even after I told him about the wording in the TSB (citing the use of the word "may").

Once I got there, one SM was saying it's turbo lag, etc. and that his '18 Tiguan does it and it's normal. He also said that '19 Tiguans even have it (and worse than '18s). Anyway, they wouldn't do the TSB with out the code - I was told that without the code VW wouldn't approve the fix.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> Dealership doesn't care.
> 
> I emailed and talk to my SM for a month or two about this TSB, the hesitation, etc. before bringing my car in Friday. He made it seem like they'd do it without the code even after I told him about the wording in the TSB (citing the use of the word "may").
> 
> Once I got there, one SM was saying it's turbo lag, etc. and that his '18 Tiguan does it and it's normal. He also said that '19 Tiguans even have it (and worse than '18s). Anyway, they wouldn't do the TSB with out the code - I was told that without the code VW wouldn't approve the fix.


It's all BS, there is most definitely an issue, it is hardware and software, and it's likely you'd have the misfires if you ran grocery store gas.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just did! CEL is on and the code is there! Time to make appointment! 






JSWTDI09 said:


> anonymous911 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how do I get the CEL on the Tiguan so I can bring it in for the TSB work? The Tiguan still feel heavy with the accelerating and few hesitations.
> ...


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> It's all BS, there is most definitely an issue, it is hardware and software, and it's likely you'd have the misfires if you ran grocery store gas.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


OMG Why didn't I think of this? My 2018 Tiguan is at 28k miles and I've only gotten the P0440 code but it wasn't active when I took it to the dealer. 

Plus, I've only exclusively used 91 octane from either Chevron or Costco ONLY the whole time I've had this car. I should have went to use 7-11 gas to get these codes lol.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone know if this issue is present on the 2020 models? Are the fixes they are doing for the 2018-19 models showing up in the MY2020 models?


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

YES YES YES YES YES!

I went to a different dealer, dropped off the car this morning and they just got back to me saying they are perfoming the full TSB and that the parts will be in this Friday!

WOO! Can't wait to report back here with work orders and more.

Edit: I will provide a story on my whole process soon! I am just too excited to put all these details together right now.

By the way I am in Salt Lake City. I purchased my Tiguan from Strong Volkswagen (who ripped me off honestly, my fault a little bit too though) and they gave me a super hard time about the TSB. 

I took it to Volkswagen SouthTowne and in less than an hour told me they are doing it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Superchud said:


> Anyone know if this issue is present on the 2020 models? Are the fixes they are doing for the 2018-19 models showing up in the MY2020 models?


This "fix" is ONLY for 2018 models. It basically makes the 2018 models perform like 2019+ years. The 2018 Tiguan was the first car released in North America with the new Budak cycle engine, so us 2018 owners had to suffer through some "growing pains".

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

Any luck getting this TSB taken care of in Pennsylvania (Philadelphia area)?


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> So re-did the coil pull. The CEL was flashing so shut it down put it all back together but now there's no CEL. However I checked in obdeleven and the codes 0300 and 0301 are stored. Good enough. Let y'all know how it goes Wed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Done and done, no issue from dealer. Saw the code, performed the TSB no problem. Had to leave it overnight as they had to get the parts.

Noticeable difference in performance, even the wife noticed! And that's saying something lol

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

My wife’s Tiguan is still at the shop since yesterday. My guess is that they’re doing the TSB fix! 🏼


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Picking up the Tiguan today after work. They did the TSB work which they only did the transmission software update. I only got two codes which is P030000 and P030010. 

From SA - yes, the first move is to complete the software update as you only had the misfire fault stored, if it continues, they require further diag and then parts replacement .


UPDATE: Got the Tiguan back, I’ve notice the difference. It picks up lot better than it was but just for only transmission software update? VW has directed the Dealership just to do the software update. What the f? 

If the TSB was fully complete on the Tiguan, would I notice more difference than just transmission software update??
They told me to bring it back if the code pop up again. Waste of time.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

My wifes is going in tonight. I pulled the codes with OBD, and it showed 3 faults.

U023500- Lost communication with cc front distance range sensor
P157000- ECM disabled
P244000- Secondary air injection switching valve stuck open bank 1

I printed the TSB, and explained that I know the current codes. We'll see what happens.

Kyle


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm a little nervous to try this. I mean, I have only had the throttle response lag really badly in two situations, but it was enough to make me want to do the fix; very scary. 

So just to check I called one of my local VW dealerships, we have two, explained the problem and then explained the TSB but the advisor had no clue what I was talking about. I read him off the description, and then gave him #CP-529041, but I'm guessing that was just the VW internal ticket number. I think I'm going to pull the coil pack off in the next couple days to attempt the "forced fix," I'm just nervous that by the time I'm given an appointment the code will have gone away.

Does anyone have any advice to calm my nerves so to speak? I really want the fix I guess I'm just a bit hesitant to do all this, work myself up and they refuse to do the service. I am in New York BTW.

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jfedele22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a little nervous to try this. I mean, I have only had the throttle response lag really badly in two situations, but it was enough to make me want to do the fix; very scary.
> 
> ...


Do it the night before.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

jfedele22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a little nervous to try this. I mean, I have only had the throttle response lag really badly in two situations, but it was enough to make me want to do the fix; very scary.
> 
> ...


I did it three days before, CEL was no longer present however codes were stored still when I checked the night before.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

anonymous911 said:


> Picking up the Tiguan today after work. They did the TSB work which they only did the transmission software update. I only got two codes which is P030000 and P030010.
> 
> From SA - yes, the first move is to complete the software update as you only had the misfire fault stored, if it continues, they require further diag and then parts replacement .
> 
> ...


Sounds like the dealer you went to is scamming warranty time from VWoA. The TSB specifies a repair. It should be completely performed. If they state on their invoice that they performed a TSB under warranty, they're getting paid the 50TU plus the parts required under warranty by VWoA and should have done the work it entails. As the TSB SPECIFICALLY states that ALL the parts are to be performed when those codes are present, I'd be raising hell with the service manager for wasting time. Maybe even threaten to call corporate about the discrepancy.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

kicnit said:


> My wifes is going in tonight. I pulled the codes with OBD, and it showed 3 faults.
> 
> U023500- Lost communication with cc front distance range sensor
> P157000- ECM disabled
> ...


Dealer just called. Sounds like they are performing the TSB. The SW, mentioned that they've seen it a few other times on the 1st year MK2 Tigs. I'll keep you posted and hope there's no additional issues. 

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

LennyNero said:


> anonymous911 said:
> 
> 
> > Picking up the Tiguan today after work. They did the TSB work which they only did the transmission software update. I only got two codes which is P030000 and P030010.
> ...



I agree with you! I’ve emailed the Smith VW Service Manager, and I haven’t heard back. So he’s ignoring my emails. I was pushing them to do the FULL TSB. They said they did what VW told them to. They told me that it is “first step” for transmission software update. BS. 

It’s a waste of time if I have to go back there if that happens again. 


I’m switching to Garnet VW, I never had problems with them. 

However, does anyone have VW Corporate email address?


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

kicnit said:


> Dealer just called. Sounds like they are performing the TSB. The SW, mentioned that they've seen it a few other times on the 1st year MK2 Tigs. I'll keep you posted and hope there's no additional issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kyle


Well, looks like they are giving some push back now. They told me they could do the TSB, but when they scanned it the faults were not there. I'm going to check when I get home tonight to see if they cleared them, or if they are still showing. I made sure that they were there based on OBD11 last night, and they had not be cleared. Sounds like I might need to do the coil trick.

Kyle


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

kicnit said:


> Well, looks like they are giving some push back now. They told me they could do the TSB, but when they scanned it the faults were not there. I'm going to check when I get home tonight to see if they cleared them, or if they are still showing. I made sure that they were there based on OBD11 last night, and they had not be cleared. Sounds like I might need to do the coil trick.
> 
> Kyle


Was the code P2450? This is what mine was and the dealer’s scan tool apparently couldn’t see it. I still have the fault stored and it shows up when I scan with OBDeleven, but it’s pointless for me to bring it back if their scan tool isn’t picking it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Was the code P2450? This is what mine was and the dealer’s scan tool apparently couldn’t see it. I still have the fault stored and it shows up when I scan with OBDeleven, but it’s pointless for me to bring it back if their scan tool isn’t picking it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it was these 3 below. P244000 was part of the TSB, but the tech said he couldn't see it when they scanned. I had taken pictures based on the OBD scan, but they need it to be there to perform the tsb. The SW was actually really cool about it and he got it, but said there was nothing showing. 

U023500- Lost communication with cc front distance range sensor
P157000- ECM disabled
P244000- Secondary air injection switching valve stuck open bank 1

I might resort the tricks people had here, which I would have done, but thought it was a sure thing at this point. 

Kyle


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ran the OBDEleven. Oh wow, 10 codes show up. What the f? The misfire codes show up again. 

New codes is U112100, U105400, and U111000. 

Looks like it’s going back to stealership again. I had the Tiguan with me today going to work which is 35 miles one way. 

I knew that if the VW did the full TSB on the Tiguan, it would’ve been lot better.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

kicnit said:


> Well, looks like they are giving some push back now. They told me they could do the TSB, but when they scanned it the faults were not there. I'm going to check when I get home tonight to see if they cleared them, or if they are still showing. I made sure that they were there based on OBD11 last night, and they had not be cleared. Sounds like I might need to do the coil trick.
> 
> Kyle


After pulling the coil, make sure the EPC light comes on before shutting engine off. That way you'll still have a CEL light stay on with the codes. 

First time I tried, the CEL didn't stay on. It looks like dealers want to see the CEL before they perform the TSB unfortunately.

Good luck.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

jjvw said:


> After pulling the coil, make sure the EPC light comes on before shutting engine off. That way you'll still have a CEL light stay on with the codes.
> 
> First time I tried, the CEL didn't stay on. It looks like dealers want to see the CEL before they perform the TSB unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck.


In another thread, I mentioned this is my first VW.


So, is it normal for the customer to have to fake an engine error code to get an important fix?


If you report dangerously slow acceleration, it seems most dealers indicate things are "normal".

If you cite the TSB, most dealers say "never heard of it".

If you cite the TSB, indicating "may" have a code, despite dangerously slow acceleration, the dealer may reject it without a forced code.

Some dealers may fake application of the TSB (see above), and only apply a transmission remapping.


Embarrassing, and may be my last VW. (And no one from VW Deutschland is reading this, so why bother.)


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

phlegm said:


> jjvw said:
> 
> 
> > After pulling the coil, make sure the EPC light comes on before shutting engine off. That way you'll still have a CEL light stay on with the codes.
> ...


I agree with you! It’s a waste of time and VW is dicking around with us.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It really comes down to your relationship with your service manager. I stopped by and thanked mine again yesterday when picking up wiper blades. We laugh cried together about how bad some of you have it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> It really comes down to your relationship with your service manager. I stopped by and thanked mine again yesterday when picking up wiper blades. We laugh cried together about how bad some of you have it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Agreed. As a mechanic myself, I always drop off a bribe...er...thankyou dunkin donuts gift card for my service advisor and the tech that works on my car if it goes to the dealer for any reason. It makes everyone's day a little nicer and they're more willing to go the extra step.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dropped off my wife’s Tiguan yesterday. It has 10 codes with 4 codes of misfires and 2 codes starting “U”, and other codes j don’t know


I was given a new ‘19 Tiguan SEL with only 900 miles. Well, the ‘19 Tiguan drives a lot better than my wife’s with “transmission software update”, that’s what they should have done when the Tiguan was in at the first place than wasting my time going back again.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

anonymous911 said:


> Dropped off my wife’s Tiguan yesterday. It has 10 codes with 4 codes of misfires and 2 codes starting “U”, and other codes j don’t know
> 
> 
> I was given a new ‘19 Tiguan SEL with only 900 miles. Well, the ‘19 Tiguan drives a lot better than my wife’s with “transmission software update”, that’s what they should have done when the Tiguan was in at the first place than wasting my time going back again.


My 2018 Tiguan went in the shop in November and they gave me a 2019 Tiguan loaner and it was much different and drove so much better. If mine drove like that I would not be complaining. My hesitates really bad. Check engine light in November they had it a week replaced the fuel injector harness and a fuel injector. Picked it up and it drove great for about a month. It has started to hesitate again and is bucking at low speeds. It’s really bad and I’m just warn out with bringing it the dealer and they refuse to do the fix. I have 32,000 on mine. If I take it to another dealer I won’t get a loaner. Not sure what I’m going to do.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

smg64ct203 said:


> anonymous911 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped off my wife’s Tiguan yesterday. It has 10 codes with 4 codes of misfires and 2 codes starting “U”, and other codes j don’t know
> ...



Hmm that’s strange! What was your build date? 

My wife is now picking up her Tiguan, and the dealership has complete the TSB work on her Tiguan! Hooray!


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

anonymous911 said:


> Hmm that’s strange! What was your build date?
> 
> My wife is now picking up her Tiguan, and the dealership has complete the TSB work on her Tiguan! Hooray!


My build date is June of 2017


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally got the TSB done and like others say, it's a night and day difference. I previously had the throttle changed from indirect to direct, which helped, but not nearly to the extent of the TSB fix. The car seems to start off in 1st gear more often rather than 3rd, and the throttle is far more responsive.

FYI it sounded like there are two types of codes that can be thrown. One is a soft code where it'll register a misfire. The other is a hard code where it'll shut off the injector. It sounded like the EPC light indicates it's a hard code, so best to wait until the light comes on before shutting off the car.


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

*TSB done*

Got it done on our Tiguan last week. The difference is noticeable. While I would not say night and day, it is generally much more responsive to throttle inputs in regular drive mode. I have not tested it in highway passing situations which was one of my major annoyances previously. Sport mode is much more twitchy and probably a bit too much to leave the car in all day.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

HabsFan said:


> Got it done on our Tiguan last week. The difference is noticeable. While I would not say night and day, it is generally much more responsive to throttle inputs in regular drive mode. I have not tested it in highway passing situations which was one of my major annoyances previously. Sport mode is much more twitchy and probably a bit too much to leave the car in all day.


There's a handful of Canadians who got this done but many facing dealer resistance. Did you pull the plugs for misfire codes before taking it in?


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

HabsFan said:


> Got it done on our Tiguan last week. The difference is noticeable. While I would not say night and day, it is generally much more responsive to throttle inputs in regular drive mode. I have not tested it in highway passing situations which was one of my major annoyances previously. Sport mode is much more twitchy and probably a bit too much to leave the car in all day.


When I got mine done, I could tell the difference right away, but three weeks later and the change feels even more pronounced. Wonder if the adaptation takes a bit to fully kick in?


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

VW2667 said:


> There's a handful of Canadians who got this done but many facing dealer resistance. Did you pull the plugs for misfire codes before taking it in?


Yes, I pulled one of the plugs. I went to the dealer with a copy of the TSB and got the oil changed at the same time. I also mentioned hesitation during passing situations and also at a stop sign and how I felt throttle predictability could put me in a dangerous situation. They called me back after checking the car and said they had to order the parts, came back the next week and had the TSB completed. No push back but dealer has also been good in the past for rust warranty issues on another car.


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

jjvw said:


> When I got mine done, I could tell the difference right away, but three weeks later and the change feels even more pronounced. Wonder if the adaptation takes a bit to fully kick in?


This is quite possible. I'm not sure if there is sort of a 'learning' with the new installed parts/transmission programming. After about a week, I'm used to it a little bit more and it feels like the car is holding onto gears a little more with more throttle. Definitely more responsive from a full stop on a dry day. Traction control will bog down the throttle to prevent wheel spin and we have had a few days that were slick over the last week. I'd say the biggest change is that the throttle is much more predictable now.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe , given by all reports , this “hesitation” is a safety issue, owners should open complaints at the NHTSA. That will get VW’s attention and maybe a recall would be in order. 
VW has rolled over ( after lawsuits) and paid owners for various issues apart from dieselgate. They settled the infamous timing chain and water pump problems with the 2.0Ts. So that kind of pressure has a history of working, especially if lawyers smell blood.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

How do you remove just one coilpack? I see all 4 if them are connected by a harness. Do I disconnect the harness from all 4, then pull out a coilpack, reattach harness to remaining 3 coilpacks, then start the car? Then after getting a CEL, turn off the car, disconnect the harness to the 3, then reinstall the 4th coilpack, and reattach harness to all 4? Do I have to disconnect any nuts? I replaced my spark plugs and coilpack in my MKV GTI but don't recall how I did it. It's been a while.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

rev18gti said:


> How do you remove just one coilpack? I see all 4 if them are connected by a harness. Do I disconnect the harness from all 4, then pull out a coilpack, reattach harness to remaining 3 coilpacks, then start the car? Then after getting a CEL, turn off the car, disconnect the harness to the 3, then reinstall the 4th coilpack, and reattach harness to all 4? Do I have to disconnect any nuts? I replaced my spark plugs and coilpack in my MKV GTI but don't recall how I did it. It's been a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



I was able to remove the coil pack without disconnecting the harness at all. You do need to remove the 10mm nut holding the ground wire and then the 10mm stud holding the pack in place. Gently pry up on the pack and once you get it a little way out the rubber boot is very flexible and you can shimmy it out of the hole by bending it as you pull up on it. The far left and far right packs were the ones I did it on, the two in the middle I was not successful as the rail the harness is on is not very flexible, the outside two have a little more give to them. You could also disconnect the harness if you're nervous about damaging anything, but make sure you plug it back in before you start the car or it will not store the code.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

I think there are instructions further back in the thread. You just need to disconnect one coil pack. The harness is pretty flexible. Be careful not to bend the coil pack too much. I saw on the ECS youtube video that they are insulated and it could get damaged if you bend it too much. I pulled mine out about 1/3 of the way, started the car, revved it a bit until the check engine and EPC light came on.

I talked to the service manager and it's only covered under warranty if it's a "hard code" which I believe is confirmed by the EPC light, so you'll want to make sure it comes on.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks, I got a lefthand (when facing the car) pack out. I took it all the way out but then put it in partially per Vento's advice. Ran the car for at least a minute but no codes thrown, so I guess I'll try pulling it further out. Edit, that seemed to do the trick. Got the CEL and EPC to come on.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

Just wanted to report back that I finally got the TSB performed on my vehicle. I showed the TSB to my local service advisors in the fall, and discussed the hesitation issues and general inconsistent response that we all know about, but there were no codes, so first trip they didn’t fix it. They took the issue up with VW, and after a bit of a wait, I got a call to bring it in again to confirm the drivability issues and from there VW *might* agree to do the TSB. Second trip in, there were codes stored, so the TSB got done without any resistance.

All I can say is this... 1: Thanks to all the great folks on this forum who perused this and shared their experiences. 2: This completely changes my driving satisfaction. While I liked the Tiguan a lot, it was an absolute drag to drive around so I often avoided using it. Happy to report this completely resolves that and it drives like a Tiguan should!


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

I just want to say THANK YOU to all who helped promote this issue and figure out how to implement getting it fixed. 

I long had the P2440 code stored, and for whatever reason the misfires just started happening  , so I took my '18 SEL 4Motion in. I previously had set Throttle Response to direct, and the AWD system to the more balanced setting. Even using sport mode often it seemed clumsy and disjointed. I described the symptoms to my Service Advisor and gave them the TSB, they said they'd look into it - I told them no rush. Got a call 2 days later to come get the car and that the TSB was completed in its entirety. Holy crap this is now a different car. I figured it'd be smoother but it almost feels like I paid for a sport-package upgraded engine. I've had a big smile on my face every time I've driven the car this week -- so, thanks for that guys. 

All the best.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I am still really surprised that all of you are having so many problems getting the tsb update.

I had it set up with two dealers, no issues. I didnt have to trigger any codes or anything. I went to the dealer that was closer and able to get me in sooner.

I merely contacted vwoa customer care and had them notate my account/vin # was covered. The vw dealers saw that note and had no issues.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Bringing this back to the top to the encourage anyone who hasn’t done this yet to get with their local dealership and do it. We just picked up my wife’s Tiggy from the dealership a couple days ago after getting this done, and while I haven’t driven it yet, riding in it with my wife driving I can tell a huge difference!! It gets off the line so much smoother now, it’s pretty unbelievable. 

I also had very little issue getting this scheduled with my local dealer. I simply called them and mentioned the TSB and they took care of it. I did induce a misfire just to be safe but it wasn’t needed, they were more then willing to take care of the TSB!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

In places where economies have been shut down the dealerships are probably desperate for work... Probably a great time to get this done.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

My dealership was apparently not aware of the TSB, I mentioned the issues, they said no codes, etc, and have since reached back to me for the TSB info once I mentioned my concern over if the hesitation happens at the wrong time and an accident occurs; something I'm honestly worried on that freak perfect timing of events coming together as I've had some issues trying to hit the gas and getting nothing for a good second.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have the notorious 18 Tig throttle lag but I don’t have any cel or stored codes yet..just bought car a month ago. 
For the hell of it, I reached out to VWoA but they won’t notate anything on my vin regarding the issue. They said VW dealers are aware of all TSBs and I should reach out to them. Such a bureaucratic response. I have 2 messages out to local dealers. Will let you know what they say.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Anybody is needing a wheel alignment right after the tsb has been done on your tiguans??

Mine started to pull to the right.

Don't know if is related or an Independent issue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Anybody is needing a wheel alignment right after the tsb has been done on your tiguans??
> 
> Mine started to pull to the right.
> 
> ...


Are you experiencing the pull only during acceleration or all the time? If only during acceleration, are you sure it's not torque-steer that you're feeling? IIRC, the coding for anti-torque steer is set either off or low level by default.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

LennyNero said:


> Are you experiencing the pull only during acceleration or all the time? If only during acceleration, are you sure it's not torque-steer that you're feeling? IIRC, the coding for anti-torque steer is set either off or low level by default.


Is our anti-torque steer brake based.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Is our anti-torque steer brake based.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Not that i can see, I am fairly confident that it is part of the electrohydraulic steering system. Options for torque-steer compensation and drift compensation are in the steering module not ABS. This is nice because it doesn't rob power when active.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Hmm, so what's being done wrong if I disconnect cylinder 4, but a DTC of P0354 is being thrown instead of P0304? I assume P0354 won't meet the conditions for the TSB?


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

LennyNero said:


> Are you experiencing the pull only during acceleration or all the time? If only during acceleration, are you sure it's not torque-steer that you're feeling? IIRC, the coding for anti-torque steer is set either off or low level by default.


All the time I noticed while cruising it moves right all the time needing constant remediation.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

weebl said:


> Hmm, so what's being done wrong if I disconnect cylinder 4, but a DTC of P0354 is being thrown instead of P0304? I assume P0354 won't meet the conditions for the TSB?


How are you disconnecting it?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> All the time I noticed while cruising it moves right all the time needing constant remediation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That sounds like alignment...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

zaider said:


> weebl said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, so what's being done wrong if I disconnect cylinder 4, but a DTC of P0354 is being thrown instead of P0304? I assume P0354 won't meet the conditions for the TSB?
> ...


Simply pulling the harness off the coil pack with engine off.

I start it and let it run until the EPC light and MIL comes on.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

weebl said:


> Simply pulling the harness off the coil pack with engine off.
> 
> I start it and let it run until the EPC light and MIL comes on.


You can't just pull the harness, you need to leave the harness plugged in but remove the coil pack from the spark plug for it to store the correct code. I assume this has something to do with the computer communicating with the coil pack, it senses the coil pack is there and gets a response, but the cylinder is not firing so it throws a misfire code. If the coil is simply unplugged the computer just thinks there's a communication problem with the coil.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

IowaTig said:


> You can't just pull the harness, you need to leave the harness plugged in but remove the coil pack from the spark plug for it to store the correct code. I assume this has something to do with the computer communicating with the coil pack, it senses the coil pack is there and gets a response, but the cylinder is not firing so it throws a misfire code. If the coil is simply unplugged the computer just thinks there's a communication problem with the coil.


Okay, looks like a project for either this evening, or tomorrow morning, so that I can call to book my appointment once I know I have the code lodged in the ECU.


----------



## Sven65 (Jul 14, 2020)

*A big thank you*

After finding this site and in particular threads relating to the hesitation issue, I had the fix applied today. I must say it’s like a whole new vehicle. Previously I was so distraught with the hesitation I was going to trade the Tig in, even though I actually liked the thing. The car magically developed a misfire the night before my initial appointment last week. After presenting the TSB to the service department, parts put on order and was told to come back today. Six hours later it’s done. I was surprised that the technician discovered misfires on all cylinders today. Anyway thanks to all that preceded me and showed me how to get this solved.


----------



## justinhustle (May 10, 2016)

what kinda magic am i missing removing the coil pack? i cant seem to get it out. lol.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

justinhustle said:


> what kinda magic am i missing removing the coil pack? i cant seem to get it out. lol.


Assuming you've removed both the nut retaining the ground lead AND the actual long bolt retaining the coil pack, they are EXTREMELY tight in the hole and take a wiggling twist motion to remove.Honestly, it feels like it's on the border of tearing the boot right off the coil pack as you pull. And that's coming from a professional mechanic who has done thousands of coil/plug replacements. Be aware that the boot may actually be glued in place by excess RTV silicone squeezed out as the valve cover was assembled. I had 2 coils that were actually RTV'd in place and it took a lot of patience and twisting/pulling back and forth before the RTV released. Honestly, if you are only looking to do a coil pull for the code, try choosing another cylinder first. Good luck! I put new silicone grease on the boot end as well as the sealing ring and just a bit along the shaft of the boot on the ribs to prevent any future insanity, you may wish to do the same.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

it helps when engine is work. Run it for some time, don't burn yourself.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Has anyone had the TSB completed and had the problem return? I had the complete TSB completed back on 7/26/2019, and the issues of hesitation, and ultimately stalling come back yesterday. It only happens when attempting to proceed after a complete stop ie (stop sign, traffic light, etc.) My car is literally doing nothing with the gas pedal fully depressed for anywhere from 3 to 30 seconds. I did notice if I engaged cruise control and hit resume, sometimes the car would actually not hesitate, however every time I tried pressing the gas pedal, the car would either do nothing, and at times the RPMs would bounce and then it even actually stalled. (that never happened before) What has me even more upset is that nothing comes up? No check engine, no warning lights, and nothing in OBD11? I'm taking it in now for them to see what is going on? Hope fully it's something minor. I'll keep everyone updated. Michael


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

JODZ said:


> Has anyone had the TSB completed and had the problem return? I had the complete TSB completed back on 7/26/2019, and the issues of hesitation, and ultimately stalling come back yesterday. It only happens when attempting to proceed after a complete stop ie (stop sign, traffic light, etc.) My car is literally doing nothing with the gas pedal fully depressed for anywhere from 3 to 30 seconds. I did notice if I engaged cruise control and hit resume, sometimes the car would actually not hesitate, however every time I tried pressing the gas pedal, the car would either do nothing, and at times the RPMs would bounce and then it even actually stalled. (that never happened before) What has me even more upset is that nothing comes up? No check engine, no warning lights, and nothing in OBD11? I'm taking it in now for them to see what is going on? Hope fully it's something minor. I'll keep everyone updated. Michael


I noticed late spring that as the weather was getting from warmer to hotter the car started to hesitate again, but nothing like those issues that you describe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

These all help with startup performance... Sounds like you are having a new issue, as my throttle response issues were always very reliable.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

well I can tell yall, I just had it done yesterday and honestly car feels exactly the same except for at least it moves a little bit versus pedal all the way to the floor and then bam full throttle, now car slowly starts to move but pedal is to floor and just creeping along like.. hmmm I guess I will move when I feel like it.. 

it's not like much different at all. 

I did not get a chance to check in Normal or Sport mode, this is in Eco mode, which I know impacts the throttle response a bit, but it is really pretty bad still with almost negligible difference. I have similar settings available in my GTI and it acts NOTHING like Tiguan does in the different settings.. matter of fact only after the GTI gets going do I notice any difference, throttle just a bit slower to respond to inputs. Tiguan just sucks and honestly is becoming quite concerning/dangerous. 

Also I drove my brothers Escape recently, and dang what a better experience as far as how the car responds to throttle input.. hated the rest of the car, but drives WAY better

One more note: I know in the past that VW used to incorporate driving style into how the car responds, it may just take some time for it to adapt, not sure if still true or not.

however, f it does not change; then this may be a shorter than desired relationship with the Tiguan most unfortunately as this was a long term plan.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

christophe15 said:


> it's not like much different at all.
> 
> I did not get a chance to check in Normal or Sport mode, this is in Eco mode, which I know impacts the throttle response a bit, but it is really pretty bad still with almost negligible difference.


Well that’s your issue right there. Eco mode is still sluggish after the TSB update. That’s the point of eco mode... it holds higher gears so your RPMs don’t go to high... Before bashing the update you should try normal or sport mode. 

After the update in sport mode I barely push the pedal an inch and the car is launching off the line accelerating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

cool, I will give it a shot when I get more time with the car

Again, all I have to compare to is the way the car acts in different modes compared to GTI and while I completely understand my GTI is not only more powerful, but lighter, the way the throttle responds from a start is WAY different experience in any of the three modes compared to the Tiguan.. it is honestly very dangerous when needing to enter highway speeds, cross traffic, need to add about another 2-3 seconds estimate to cross just in case it decides it waking up from a nap... honestly still think this is a software bug


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

christophe15 said:


> cool, I will give it a shot when I get more time with the car
> 
> Again, all I have to compare to is the way the car acts in different modes compared to GTI and while I completely understand my GTI is not only more powerful, but lighter, the way the throttle responds from a start is WAY different experience in any of the three modes compared to the Tiguan.. it is honestly very dangerous when needing to enter highway speeds, cross traffic, need to add about another 2-3 seconds estimate to cross just in case it decides it waking up from a nap... honestly still think this is a software bug


Eco mode should really only be used on the highway. In traffic it’s very dangerous, even after the TSB update. You need to remember the GTI and Tiguan are two different vehicles catering to different buyers. 

I was personally thinking on ditching my Tiguan before TSB update but now I’ve decided I’m keeping it. 

To be honest I don’t think anything changed in eco mode before or after the update. Only normal or sport mode. 

Do you have direct throttle input enabled via coding? That helps too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to throw in, even with APR *beta* flash, Eco is still a slug to get moving... But it's functional on the highway if you're not passing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

ahhh, ok good to know! Thanks all, will check it out later tonight


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> I noticed late spring that as the weather was getting from warmer to hotter the car started to hesitate again, but nothing like those issues that you describe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had the same thing happen about 2 weeks ago. Prior to that i didn't have any issues since they applied the fix last July. However yesterday it returned with a wrath. RPM needle was bouncing like crazy after I pressed the gas pedal from a complete stop. And twice it just stalled once in drive from a complete stop, and then once when I put it in reverse to do a K turn on a one way street. The car has been at the dealer since 9:30am and they still have no update. I have to wait for them to road test it when I just called. Apparently they scanned it before and found nothing. I was really hoping to keep this truck for years, but I'm starting to think I may really have to start thinking of leaving the brand all together. VW is all I've driven since I was 17, and I'm 45 now. I just don't have it in me anymore to deal with the service issues that come along with driving these cars.
As much as I've loved the driving experience of their many fun models, I really have to think about switching over to the dark side of boring Asian reliability. Like maybe a Honda Passport, Subaru Accent, Toyota 4Runner, etc. I'm just really jaded right now. I was supposed to leave tomorrow for a 5 day staycation with family, however this is not looing good right now. frustrating.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> I had the same thing happen about 2 weeks ago. Prior to that i didn't have any issues since they applied the fix last July. However yesterday it returned with a wrath. RPM needle was bouncing like crazy after I pressed the gas pedal from a complete stop. And twice it just stalled once in drive from a complete stop, and then once when I put it in reverse to do a K turn on a one way street. The car has been at the dealer since 9:30am and they still have no update. I have to wait for them to road test it when I just called. Apparently they scanned it before and found nothing. I was really hoping to keep this truck for years, but I'm starting to think I may really have to start thinking of leaving the brand all together. VW is all I've driven since I was 17, and I'm 45 now. I just don't have it in me anymore to deal with the service issues that come along with driving these cars.
> As much as I've loved the driving experience of their many fun models, I really have to think about switching over to the dark side of boring Asian reliability. Like maybe a Honda Passport, Subaru Accent, Toyota 4Runner, etc. I'm just really jaded right now. I was supposed to leave tomorrow for a 5 day staycation with family, however this is not looing good right now. frustrating.


I hear ya, I bounced from VW well in 2004 (see sig) to Volvo and absolutely love (and still own) our experience with that brand 16 year old car and yes, while still have maintenance to keep car running to almost 200k, it has never given us any problems. Came back to VW in 2018 solely that Volvo has gotten crazy expensive now, even for second owner cars, the XC became the teenage drivers car, so my wife needed a new car and the GTI was such an amazing test drive (first time in probably 3 decades it did not suck) that we came back to the VW brand. Not to say the test drive in the Tiguan was great, we thought it was horribly under powered (let's put it this way, my wife said, wow this is way slower than our 16 year old 175k XC70) but loved the aesthetics and it did not require our first born to make it affordable. 

With the Honda, and few other brands, surf the boards, plenty of complaints there too, just sayin they are not as reliable as people may thing these days, so much so, my wife and I actually were considering ridding ourselves of the Tiguan and entertaining Ford, GMC again (been like I dunno 25 years since our massive disappointment with those brands). 

Hopefully this gets worked out, I think with the APR tune (if it finally gets released to dealer network) will be about the only thing more I will need to do to the Tiggy to make it what it should have been from the get go, that or maybe the Tiguan R comes to the US and then we are talking


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> I hear ya, I bounced from VW well in 2004 (see sig) to Volvo and absolutely love (and still own) our experience with that brand 16 year old car and yes, while still have maintenance to keep car running to almost 200k, it has never given us any problems. Came back to VW in 2018 solely that Volvo has gotten crazy expensive now, even for second owner cars, the XC became the teenage drivers car, so my wife needed a new car and the GTI was such an amazing test drive (first time in probably 3 decades it did not suck) that we came back to the VW brand. Not to say the test drive in the Tiguan was great, we thought it was horribly under powered (let's put it this way, my wife said, wow this is way slower than our 16 year old 175k XC70) but loved the aesthetics and it did not require our first born to make it affordable.
> 
> With the Honda, and few other brands, surf the boards, plenty of complaints there too, just sayin they are not as reliable as people may thing these days, so much so, my wife and I actually were considering ridding ourselves of the Tiguan and entertaining Ford, GMC again (been like I dunno 25 years since our massive disappointment with those brands).
> 
> Hopefully this gets worked out, I think with the APR tune (if it finally gets released to dealer network) will be about the only thing more I will need to do to the Tiggy to make it what it should have been from the get go, that or maybe the Tiguan R comes to the US and then we are talking


lol I'm coming from a 2017 Gold R, and the power difference is night and day. I just got tired of seeing my 73 yr old mother struggling to get in and out of it. I took a bath on getting out of the Golf R to get this Tiggy, and even with the huge huge huge power difference I really love the truck. For me it's not so much about the power, it's the reliability. Also, for me to have left my Tiggy at the dealer for over 5 hours to find out right now that they haven't even taken it out for a test drive leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It's not like it's something small that I could live with, this has the potential to cause a serious accident or worse. And the replacement I was provided isn't of equal size, so it's also limiting me in being able to carry out my week. I was supposed to leave this morning to go away for 5 days within state. The car given is too small for me, luggage and my dog, not to mention I don't want to put the dog in a car with tan interior..lol


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Loaner cars always suck... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

JODZ said:


> I had the same thing happen about 2 weeks ago. Prior to that i didn't have any issues since they applied the fix last July. However yesterday it returned with a wrath. RPM needle was bouncing like crazy after I pressed the gas pedal from a complete stop. And twice it just stalled once in drive from a complete stop, and then once when I put it in reverse to do a K turn on a one way street. The car has been at the dealer since 9:30am and they still have no update. I have to wait for them to road test it when I just called. Apparently they scanned it before and found nothing. I was really hoping to keep this truck for years, but I'm starting to think I may really have to start thinking of leaving the brand all together. VW is all I've driven since I was 17, and I'm 45 now. I just don't have it in me anymore to deal with the service issues that come along with driving these cars.
> As much as I've loved the driving experience of their many fun models, I really have to think about switching over to the dark side of boring Asian reliability. Like maybe a Honda Passport, Subaru Accent, Toyota 4Runner, etc. I'm just really jaded right now. I was supposed to leave tomorrow for a 5 day staycation with family, however this is not looing good right now. frustrating.


I have a 2018 Tiguan with37,000 and I’ve had a lot of problems and drove VW’s since high school. I even had a new GTI in 1984. I had so many problems with mine and the other day I had to make a left across traffic and the oncoming cars weren’t that close. I hit the gas and turned and nothing for a few seconds. It did happen again the other day and no I wasn’t close to crashing but it’s not a good feeling. I’m ready to bail on VW and I’m going to check out a passport tomorrow. I know they have had a few issues but I’ll take my chances with a Honda and I just need some horsepower.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> I had the same thing happen about 2 weeks ago. Prior to that i didn't have any issues since they applied the fix last July. However yesterday it returned with a wrath. RPM needle was bouncing like crazy after I pressed the gas pedal from a complete stop. And twice it just stalled once in drive from a complete stop, and then once when I put it in reverse to do a K turn on a one way street. The car has been at the dealer since 9:30am and they still have no update. I have to wait for them to road test it when I just called. Apparently they scanned it before and found nothing. I was really hoping to keep this truck for years, but I'm starting to think I may really have to start thinking of leaving the brand all together. VW is all I've driven since I was 17, and I'm 45 now. I just don't have it in me anymore to deal with the service issues that come along with driving these cars.
> As much as I've loved the driving experience of their many fun models, I really have to think about switching over to the dark side of boring Asian reliability. Like maybe a Honda Passport, Subaru Accent, Toyota 4Runner, etc. I'm just really jaded right now. I was supposed to leave tomorrow for a 5 day staycation with family, however this is not looing good right now. frustrating.


I have a Golf R (3rd VW I owned) and it has been dead reliable since I own it also its been tune since I bought it but I know every experience is difference. My girl has the same Tiguan as yourself 2018 Rline and it is having the same exact issue even the stalling and needle bouncing. The car has been in the dealer almost a month now VW has not figure it out yet. They have replace countless parts and nothing has been fixed. They have been awesome to me and kept me updated with everything that has been going on. I know you must feel frustrated because my girl is also. I am car guy and I know we got a bad lemon, it just happens. VW Corp is supposed to follow up with me this week to see when VW will send someone to investigate the car. Get ready to pick a new car now.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if it's a massive carbon buildup or something, as these recent complaints have grown, instead if being that way from the start, like the TSB is for.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

"I even had a new GTI in 1984" 

Yeah that was a good year, after that 3 decades of crap until MK VII platform, especially with the ESD.. ohhh my so fun to drive again. I don't see myself getting rid of this one anytime soon. But the Tiggy... boy been an interesting decision, if it was just not such a really good design, pleasing to look at, I think we would have already got rid of it. But... we shall see, wife says she is ok keeping it, hoping to get this bug worked out, add the tune and should be all set for long term like we planned.


Hey on another note, when yall did your 20k service did they try to pitch you doing the fuel additive, WMP GDI Direct Injection System Cleaning Service - found this to be funny, but also wondering if now because they realize running low octane fuels in turbo cars is a bad idea, trying to get people to pay for preventive stuff to avoid future engine replace issues, etc.. I always run premium, dumb old guy I guess, but found it interesting... I kindly declined as I am confident not an issue especially when running premium fuels.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

zackdawley said:


> I wonder if it's a massive carbon buildup or something, as these recent complaints have grown, instead if being that way from the start, like the TSB is for.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I just think they just cheap on some of parts instead of just giving it clone GTI motor and transmission. So these parts and now causing issues.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

christophe15 said:


> "I even had a new GTI in 1984"
> 
> Yeah that was a good year, after that 3 decades of crap until MK VII platform, especially with the ESD.. ohhh my so fun to drive again. I don't see myself getting rid of this one anytime soon. But the Tiggy... boy been an interesting decision, if it was just not such a really good design, pleasing to look at, I think we would have already got rid of it. But... we shall see, wife says she is ok keeping it, hoping to get this bug worked out, add the tune and should be all set for long term like we planned.
> 
> ...


I wonder what that cleaning service entails?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> I wonder what that cleaning service entails?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



My guess, they dump a bunch of chemical additives to the fuel, take it outside, stomp on the gas and burn off any carbon, doubt the would do anything more than that. This is what our Volvo shop was going to do, but then he asked if I noticed any smoke when accelerating hard, or hesitation and I said no, actually it drives like the day it was new still (again all the maintenance, on time changes, everything including running proper high octane fuel, turbo car ) and he said, nah, probably waste of money then.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

christophe15 said:


> My guess, they dump a bunch of chemical additives to the fuel, take it outside, stomp on the gas and burn off any carbon, doubt the would do anything more than that. This is what our Volvo shop was going to do, but then he asked if I noticed any smoke when accelerating hard, or hesitation and I said no, actually it drives like the day it was new still (again all the maintenance, on time changes, everything including running proper high octane fuel, turbo car ) and he said, nah, probably waste of money then.


Actually it looks like it's a carbon clean... You should probably get that scoped and see if it's needed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> I have a Golf R (3rd VW I owned) and it has been dead reliable since I own it also its been tune since I bought it but I know every experience is difference. My girl has the same Tiguan as yourself 2018 Rline and it is having the same exact issue even the stalling and needle bouncing. The car has been in the dealer almost a month now VW has not figure it out yet. They have replace countless parts and nothing has been fixed. They have been awesome to me and kept me updated with everything that has been going on. I know you must feel frustrated because my girl is also. I am car guy and I know we got a bad lemon, it just happens. VW Corp is supposed to follow up with me this week to see when VW will send someone to investigate the car. Get ready to pick a new car now.



Wow, there's no way I could be without my vehicle for a month, and be able to accept that or even take the car back. I suffer from severe anxiety panic disorder, and this alone has me questioning the truck. If it's something easy to fix and it's done within a few days I'll be ok. Otherwise, I'll always be worrying when I have to turn against traffic or merge into highway traffic "Is my car going to go, and not get me into an accident or worse?" I know that sounds over the top, but unfortunately, my brain is an evil anxious/panic wreck for many years now. They could buy it back from me, or put me in a newer model, but keeping your car out of service for that long with no prospect of what's wrong, or it being fixed won't work for me. It'll be straight off to a dealer to buy another vehicle and mediation on this one.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> Wow, there's no way I could be without my vehicle for a month, and be able to accept that or even take the car back. I suffer from severe anxiety panic disorder, and this alone has me questioning the truck. If it's something easy to fix and it's done within a few days I'll be ok. Otherwise, I'll always be worrying when I have to turn against traffic or merge into highway traffic "Is my car going to go, and not get me into an accident or worse?" I know that sounds over the top, but unfortunately, my brain is an evil anxious/panic wreck for many years now. They could buy it back from me, or put me in a newer model, but keeping your car out of service for that long with no prospect of what's wrong, or it being fixed won't work for me. It'll be straight off to a dealer to buy another vehicle and mediation on this one.


I understand what you are feeling though but Volkswagen has been great about taking care of us. We got a loaner that was comfortable and we are using that while they are trying to fix it. The problem with this issue it’s not giving a code for the error but as you know the car technically works. The feeling of not knowing if you might get in an accident or is it going to stall. That was my problem having my wife drive it so that’s when I took it to the dealer. I believe the more of us who take it to the dealer for them to figure this out the better. Eventually the problem will get fix and helps any future issues. You can definitely ask Volkswagen to buy your car if it is consider a lemon especially once it hits 30 days out of service. I want to wait to see if they can fix it. We truly love this car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

All right all: the verdict is in:

ECO MODE - though the car moves now when press the accelerator versus before it would do NOTHING and then suddenly lurch forward - Still not a real good fix.. but
NORMAL MODE - DRAMATIC DIFFERENCE. This is the way the car is suppose to drive off the shelf... shame on VW for putting owners and lives at risk with horrible programming and parts...
SPORT MODE - Not needed really, and it's an SUV so not sure what is sporty about it, so did small test, just seems like waste of gas since holds the car in higher gear, makes more noise and that is about it...


Overall I am quite pleased now with the results, thanks to VWVortex members for help!!

ZackD next step APR - hoping they get this pushed out to dealer network soon so can flash and think we have a winner!


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> I understand what you are feeling though but Volkswagen has been great about taking care of us. We got a loaner that was comfortable and we are using that while they are trying to fix it. The problem with this issue it’s not giving a code for the error but as you know the car technically works. The feeling of not knowing if you might get in an accident or is it going to stall. That was my problem having my wife drive it so that’s when I took it to the dealer. I believe the more of us who take it to the dealer for them to figure this out the better. Eventually the problem will get fix and helps any future issues. You can definitely ask Volkswagen to buy your car if it is consider a lemon especially once it hits 30 days out of service. I want to wait to see if they can fix it. We truly love this car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So, your truck isn't flagging any engine codes, and they've agreed to keep and work on your truck? Is it at least hesitating for them when they drive it? My dealer called me today and said they drove it 37 miles as drives as normal. My response was, why did you drive it 37 miles if it's only happening from a direct stop such as a traffic light or stop sign? I provided them a 3 minute video that I took where the RPM's were bouncing and the car didn't move for over 10 seconds. They're saying it's working as normal. The guy at the service desk told me he knows I'm not lying, but unless it has any engine codes VWOA tech line will not even talk to them about it? They are going to try test driving it again tomorrow he said in more of a stop and go in the surrounding town. I've already contact VWOA and advised them I no longer feel safe driving a car that intermittently is performing in a life of death manner at any time. They are waiting for repair orders from the dealer to see about a buyback order, or putting me in a new Tiguan, but I'm skeptical that I'm getting lip service. My Tig has 22k on it and it will be 2 yrs old on 8/3/2020. 

If they're just waiting me out on the NJ state lemon law stating 2yrs, 24k then I'll have to go through civil litigation against them. I'm just hoping for some kind of positive experience without having to take drastic measures, but I will take them if I must. This sucks.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> So, your truck isn't flagging any engine codes, and they've agreed to keep and work on your truck? Is it at least hesitating for them when they drive it? My dealer called me today and said they drove it 37 miles as drives as normal. My response was, why did you drive it 37 miles if it's only happening from a direct stop such as a traffic light or stop sign? I provided them a 3 minute video that I took where the RPM's were bouncing and the car didn't move for over 10 seconds. They're saying it's working as normal. The guy at the service desk told me he knows I'm not lying, but unless it has any engine codes VWOA tech line will not even talk to them about it? They are going to try test driving it again tomorrow he said in more of a stop and go in the surrounding town. I've already contact VWOA and advised them I no longer feel safe driving a car that intermittently is performing in a life of death manner at any time. They are waiting for repair orders from the dealer to see about a buyback order, or putting me in a new Tiguan, but I'm skeptical that I'm getting lip service. My Tig has 22k on it and it will be 2 yrs old on 8/3/2020.
> 
> If they're just waiting me out on the NJ state lemon law stating 2yrs, 24k then I'll have to go through civil litigation against them. I'm just hoping for some kind of positive experience without having to take drastic measures, but I will take them if I must. This sucks.


That is correct, the car is not flagging no codes and this why it was hard to do a diagnosis. Please, keep in mind every dealer is completely different, you will have techs who pride themselves as perfectionist and see problem and try to fix it and they are some who do not care and this a job for them. With that said, the dealer has not once give me any hesitation especially the first time I brought the car and saw the needle bounce every where. That is already should be a red flag for them which that behavior is not normal for any modern car. I am really glad you are talking with VWOA because it is completely not safe at all. From what I know VWOA has their type of lemon law (within their own warranty) procedure they go by, which I believe is they must attempt to fix the issue 4 or more times and the problem comes back or 30 days out of commission then VWOA will buy back your car due to Lemon Law. The Tiguan I have has 44k miles on it and I am the second owner.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> That is correct, the car is not flagging no codes and this why it was hard to do a diagnosis. Please, keep in mind every dealer is completely different, you will have techs who pride themselves as perfectionist and see problem and try to fix it and they are some who do not care and this a job for them. With that said, the dealer has not once give me any hesitation especially the first time I brought the car and saw the needle bounce every where. That is already should be a red flag for them which that behavior is not normal for any modern car. I am really glad you are talking with VWOA because it is completely not safe at all. From what I know VWOA has their type of lemon law (within their own warranty) procedure they go by, which I believe is they must attempt to fix the issue 4 or more times and the problem comes back or 30 days out of commission then VWOA will buy back your car due to Lemon Law. The Tiguan I have has 44k miles on it and I am the second owner.


I'm trying to remain positive about it, but the dealer is telling me they are waiting to hear from VWOA and then VWOA told me they're waiting to hear from the dealer? They are waiting for the dealer to send them service records. This is the 3rd time having the car in for this issue, but now they (the dealer are stating everything is working normal?) They're going to re-test drive my truck tomorrow in stop and go to see if they get the issue. I don't know how they're not getting it already as it was happening when I dropped it off to them tomorrow. Almost makes me feel like it's a song and dance since I'm not getting any error codes? I'm shocked that nothing came up at all since my truck literally stalled 2 separate times on July 28th? I didn't get any check ending or any other lights, which I thought was weird with all of the computer/sensors on the Tiguan R models. At his point I'd be willing to pay the difference of whatever to get out of this one and be put in a 2020. If they don't do right by me, or if it miraculously stopped acting the negative way, it'll be getting traded in and I'll never be back to the brand. That would be sad, since all I've ever bought driven since I was 16 were VW's. I'm 45 now..lol This could be the vehicle that pushes me over to the boring Asian market for dependability and longevity. lol


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I dropped mine off yesterday to fix the rear spoiler and when I hopped in the 2020 Tiguan Se they lent me I was shocked how much more responsive it is. So I called them on my way home and asked that they look into the TSB. They called me back this morning that they couldn't find a TSB for the sluggishness so I gave them this one. She said she'll look into it when it comes back from the body shop, fingers crossed they perform the service and I get the power off the line.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Can this TSB be done to early build 2019s? 

Every time I drive our 2019 it is a love hate situation. Really like the car, and then the inconsistent throttle response makes me never want another VW product. It is so frustrating. While it doesn't let VW off the hook, most of the rental cars I've driven lately all had less than stellar throttle response. And to be clear, for me it is not about instant acceleration or power (though that would be nice), I just want consistency. I drive a turbo diesel pickup with noticeable turbo lag. It has consistent throttle response so it is easy to adapt to. The Tig is like a crap shoot. It lulls you into thinking you have it figured out then it does something unexpected. VW really needs their calibrators to take this seriously since it WILL hurt their future sales.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

IbsFt said:


> Can this TSB be done to early build 2019s?
> 
> Every time I drive our 2019 it is a love hate situation. Really like the car, and then the inconsistent throttle response makes me never want another VW product. It is so frustrating. While it doesn't let VW off the hook, most of the rental cars I've driven lately all had less than stellar throttle response. And to be clear, for me it is not about instant acceleration or power (though that would be nice), I just want consistency. I drive a turbo diesel pickup with noticeable turbo lag. It has consistent throttle response so it is easy to adapt to. The Tig is like a crap shoot. It lulls you into thinking you have it figured out then it does something unexpected. VW really needs their calibrators to take this seriously since it WILL hurt their future sales.


Maybe just chance throttle response to direct instead of progressive? Could just be a drive by wire annoyance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Can the throttle response be changed from progressive to direct using the OBDeleven tool (or whatever the new version is) or do you have to use VCDS/VAGCOM? I have a 2020 Tiguan R-Line BTW...


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Has anyone else had the issue fixed with the TSB only to have to issue come back again later? I had this completed in July 2019 when the fix 1st came out, but I've began having the same issue start again about 2 weeks ago?


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> Can the throttle response be changed from progressive to direct using the OBDeleven tool (or whatever the new version is) or do you have to use VCDS/VAGCOM? I have a 2020 Tiguan R-Line BTW...


It is totally placebo.. i made the change early on and it did nothing


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

christophe15 said:


> It is totally placebo.. i made the change early on and it did nothing


Well it does something, but it doesn't fix an actual issue... It reduces the sluggishness that aggressive drivers hate with all drive by wire systems, it doesn't fix the issue the 2018s have.

I even set it back after getting the APR beta tune and still notice a difference... My wife would probably prefer progressive, but then she'll just keep stealing my car 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Visited my dealer for the sunroof and coolant bottle TSBs. The say the car is driving as expected, even compared to a new 2020 model.
Don't know what it will take to make this happen


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

gerardrjj said:


> Visited my dealer for the sunroof and coolant bottle TSBs. The say the car is driving as expected, even compared to a new 2020 model.
> Don't know what it will take to make this happen


Persistent code... There's several people who have explained how to make that happen in this thread 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Just received a call from my dealership, they're going to perform the TSB even though my car doesn't have the codes stored. They went on to say that I may not see any difference in the performance, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> Just received a call from my dealership, they're going to perform the TSB even though my car doesn't have the codes stored. They went on to say that I may not see any difference in the performance, so I guess we'll see.


See my notes up the page


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

christophe15 said:


> See my notes up the page


I can understand how making the change to the throttle might be one, but I doubt VW would have a TSB out that's just a placebo lol. 

If it works it works.. better to have the TSB performed at no charge and see no difference, than to do nothing about it and be unhappy that my 2018 is much slower off the line than the 2020's.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> I can understand how making the change to the throttle might be one, but I doubt VW would have a TSB out that's just a placebo lol.
> 
> If it works it works.. better to have the TSB performed at no charge and see no difference, than to do nothing about it and be unhappy that my 2018 is much slower off the line than the 2020's.


This was the one 

"All right all: the verdict is in:

ECO MODE - though the car moves now when press the accelerator versus before it would do NOTHING and then suddenly lurch forward - Still not a real good fix.. but
NORMAL MODE - DRAMATIC DIFFERENCE. This is the way the car is suppose to drive off the shelf... shame on VW for putting owners and lives at risk with horrible programming and parts...
SPORT MODE - Not needed really, and it's an SUV so not sure what is sporty about it, so did small test, just seems like waste of gas since holds the car in higher gear, makes more noise and that is about it...


Overall I am quite pleased now with the results, thanks to VWVortex members for help!!

ZackD next step APR - hoping they get this pushed out to dealer network soon so can flash and think we have a winner!"


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So my dealer has my car since July 29th. I already had the TSB performed in July 2019 when I 1st had the severe hesitation no acceleration issue. It came back on July 28th and I recorded a video while it was happening. Dealer keeps saying the cannot duplicate the issue. I also got VWOA involved as I do not feel safe driving this car anymore. I keep asking how could you view the video and tell me there's nothing wrong? How could my vehicle stall 2 times while trying to proceed from a stop sign, and then when I put it in reverse to perform a K turn? And how could this not generate a code of some sort when VW's key phase for check engine lights (which I don't have) is "There's over 125 things that could generate an engine code, like a lose gas cap, but I got nothing when the car stalled while driving it? 

I had a 2016 Passat loaner for several days, and then they called me to come in to take a 2020 Tiguan since I told VWOA that everyone says there's a tremendous difference in the way both the engine and transmission act. I could confirm in fact that the base 2020 they gave me really does when just touching the gas pedal, and there's not hunting for gears at all on this transmission. I never knew what that meant, until I actually drove this 2020 Tiguan. While I was driving it home I called both the dealer and VWOA claim manager, neither available but left messages stating exactly that. Neither the dealer or VWOA have yet returned my messages. I honestly don't know how they think they could bs me when I have it on video, and this is now the 3rd time since having the vehicle that this has happened. While I'm not looking for a buyback, I definitely do want to be put in a 2020. There is just too much of a safety issue with my Tig for me to not have to worry if it's going to hesitate while making a left turn into oncoming traffic or entering/exiting a highway ramp. I'm still waiting to hear back from VWOA.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

What driving mode are/were you in when you shot the video out of curiosity?

Can you post on you tube or somewhere, have you tried sending to NHTSA for their review?

Thanks, I honestly think the fix I got improved the car massively, but if a year from now it's just going to fail again, then, I will be looking to get out of this car too, my plan was to keep this as long term like i have with all my cars, but I don't need an ongoing headache either.. 

Keep us posted, hoping VW and your dealer do the right thing and get it done. 

FWIW, why not just replicate the error code issue again and then they have to perform TSB again?


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> What driving mode are/were you in when you shot the video out of curiosity?
> 
> Can you post on you tube or somewhere, have you tried sending to NHTSA for their review?
> 
> ...


I almost always drive in normal mode. No eco, and sport rarely. Since they gave me the 2020 Tig 3 days ago, the dealer or VWOA have not returned my calls or messages. Maybe it's the video itself that I provided that has them not just out right refusing to show me the door? I am however in the process of researching attorney's in my area that specialize in this area of expertise. I understand these types of things take time to review etc, but no follow-up from either of them has me just getting my ducks in a row to move forward with a Civil suit if required. I have my own health issues that I struggle with daily, and worrying about if I'm going to be safe while driving my is not one I'm willing to add to my list of things.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> I almost always drive in normal mode. No eco, and sport rarely. Since they gave me the 2020 Tig 3 days ago, the dealer or VWOA have not returned my calls or messages. Maybe it's the video itself that I provided that has them not just out right refusing to show me the door? I am however in the process of researching attorney's in my area that specialize in this area of expertise. I understand these types of things take time to review etc, but no follow-up from either of them has me just getting my ducks in a row to move forward with a Civil suit if required. I have my own health issues that I struggle with daily, and worrying about if I'm going to be safe while driving my is not one I'm willing to add to my list of things.


Still no response for me also. The dealer told me that VW will be calling me for some updates or what they are planning to do. I think the silence shows that there is a big issue with this year for the Tiguan. As a person who mods all their car the problem for me is I do not know what the problem is. I would love to buy the part or tune the car with the right part to make the car perform better but since the issue is unknown its hard to fix it.. The new Tiguan do not have these issues so what ever they did to fix must of been a lot little changes. I was


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> Still no response for me also. The dealer told me that VW will be calling me for some updates or what they are planning to do. I think the silence shows that there is a big issue with this year for the Tiguan. As a person who mods all their car the problem for me is I do not know what the problem is. I would love to buy the part or tune the car with the right part to make the car perform better but since the issue is unknown its hard to fix it.. The new Tiguan do not have these issues so what ever they did to fix must of been a lot little changes. I was


VWOA just called me and told me they were going to contact the dealer for an update on my vehicle. I already know the dealer hasn't been doing anything further with my car. They just gave me the 2020 Tiguan because of my conversation with VWOA, not because they were still actively troubleshooting or diagnosing my issue. I know this because I was told several times unless there are any engine codes VWOA will not allow (Pay) for anything. So I know they're not going to waste their resources on my car without being compensated. I'm just waiting for the dealer to call me and tell me to return their 2020 Tiguan, and take my car. I'll wind up having to file a civil case against both the dealer and VWOA for the intermittent, but serious safety issues with this vehicle and how it's effecting my own mental health stability with the massive amount of people being effected by failure of proper operation of 2018 and early 2019 Tiguans. 

I asked if VWOA would be willing to perform and replace all of the TSB parts again, and was advised nothing could be replaced unless the dealership could provide proof of failure. So, basically I'll have to wait until it happens again, and possibly harms me or someone else from the failure of the truck.

VWOA advised they would be following up with me regarding my request for vehicle replacement, but if they're not willing to replace parts that failed in the past, and I've provided them with a video that's over 3 minutes long showing exactly what was happening ie RPM needle bouncing pedal pressed to the floor and car going nowhere, I don't have great confidence of them doing something spectacular like swapping out my car.

I really love my Tiguan, I just don't feel safe driving it anymore without knowing it's been fixed. How does a truck stall 2 times, and operate in the manner it was and there be absolutely no fault codes showing the car stalled while in driving mode? Again, for something as simple as leaving the gas cap loose to cause a check engine light, but not be able to detect stalling and erratic acceleration/hesitation is beyond me.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> VWOA just called me and told me they were going to contact the dealer for an update on my vehicle. I already know the dealer hasn't been doing anything further with my car. They just gave me the 2020 Tiguan because of my conversation with VWOA, not because they were still actively troubleshooting or diagnosing my issue. I know this because I was told several times unless there are any engine codes VWOA will not allow (Pay) for anything. So I know they're not going to waste their resources on my car without being compensated. I'm just waiting for the dealer to call me and tell me to return their 2020 Tiguan, and take my car. I'll wind up having to file a civil case against both the dealer and VWOA for the intermittent, but serious safety issues with this vehicle and how it's effecting my own mental health stability with the massive amount of people being effected by failure of proper operation of 2018 and early 2019 Tiguans.
> 
> I asked if VWOA would be willing to perform and replace all of the TSB parts again, and was advised nothing could be replaced unless the dealership could provide proof of failure. So, basically I'll have to wait until it happens again, and possibly harms me or someone else from the failure of the truck.
> 
> ...



I think that is the best way, I truly believe they have no idea what the issue is and that is why there is no further work going into our cars. I think they are trying to decide how they are going to compensate for this issue. Taking them to court is great idea, I will be doing the same but mostly to Autonation who I bought the car from and not disclosing that the Tiguan had these issues which they knew before selling. My dealer has been great and I feel your frustration and definitely going to civil with VWOA. Do whatever you need to do to help you feel better about the situation, I just wish there was a solution to the problem so I can keep my Tiguan but I am realizing more than ever this is a bigger issue that VW can not fix.


----------



## div20 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Am I eligible for TSB?*

I have 2018 Tig Sel P. Super excited to read this thread, as was not even aware that throttle response could be improved on this car. 
I used a Foseal OBD 2 scanner (which I had) with the free car scanner app on iPhone and got the following codes. Anyone know how to find out what these mean and whether they qualify for the TSB fix with the dealer? Could not get anything on the net on these codes. thanks!

============1==============
8782084
Raw code: 860104
ECU: 19. CAN Gateway
Status: Test failed, Confirmed
============2==============
8782085
Raw code: 860105
ECU: 19. CAN Gateway
Status: Test failed, Confirmed
============3==============
25510
Raw code: 0063A6
ECU: 02. Transmission control unit
Status: Test failed, Test failed (current drive cycle), Confirmed, Test failed since last DTC clear
============4==============
1053188
Raw code: 101204
ECU: 09. Onboard supply control unit
Status: Test failed, Confirmed
============5==============
1054468
Raw code: 101704
ECU: 09. Onboard supply control unit
Status: Test failed, Confirmed


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

div20 said:


> I have 2018 Tig Sel P. Super excited to read this thread, as was not even aware that throttle response could be improved on this car.
> I used a Foseal OBD 2 scanner (which I had) with the free car scanner app on iPhone and got the following codes. Anyone know how to find out what these mean and whether they qualify for the TSB fix with the dealer? Could not get anything on the net on these codes. thanks!
> 
> ============1==============
> ...


So, in order for anyone to get the above TSB your card "Must" have a check engine light or one of the specific engine fault codes listed in the TSB for any dealer to get approval from VWOA to cover performing the TSB. Read the thread from the beginning as to how you could "Make" a required fault code save to memory. For me, I had the TSB completed in July of 2019, however the issue as returned, only not fault codes, so no go on any further assistance without having a fault code, or the dealer being able to reproduce the issues, which I provided a detailed video to them for. Your above diagnostic's I can't confirm, but they do not look related to this current TSB. Don't let that stop you though if you want to get the TSB performed.. (Again read the full thread on how to generate the fault code needed) Some of these codes may be present as there is an updated transmission software that you could only get if you're experiencing one of the fault codes. Dealers may really want to assist you, however it's VWOA that pays the bill for the service, and their tech line will refuse the dealer any help/coverage without the engine fault code. Good luck!

I'm picking mine up from the dealer tomorrow morning. My service advisor told me earlier today they've done nothing else and plan to do nothing else with my Tiggy since they cannot reproduce the issue. I can't totally blame them as they're not being compensated by VWOA to continue to troubleshoot my vehicle's issues. I don't expect they would waste resources without being compensated. I'm planning on meeting with an attorney next week to discuss my issue and see if it would be better to file in court now, or wait for when it happens again, and have another video proving this issue and VW's failure to fix or replace the vehicle. It just sucks because I do love my Tig, and planned on keeping it for the next 6-8 years. At leadt the 2018's have the 6yr 72k bumper to bumper warranty. Sad because those that keep the car will probably wind up having to use it often. But then again, what good is a warranty when they can't fix the issues. I have researched in great detail the last week or so, and there are many many issues that aren't even discussed on Vortex. Most of which I could live with because I'm accustomed to the tradeoff of wanting German engineering and the quirks that come with these cars, it's the safety issues however that I could just not live with.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Picked mine up from the dealership today, they performed the TSB without my car having any of the codes. I guess that's the difference between some dealerships and the reason that I continue to go to that one over all the others I can in my area. 

Now that being said is it much more responsive than before, not drastically but it was noticeable and it was free so I'm content.


----------



## div20 (Aug 7, 2020)

Did anyone get this done with a dealer in NJ/NYC area without fault codes? If so which dealer?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Taking mine in at 9am. Wish me luck! I have at least 4 of the codes in the TSB stored. I'll be bringing the TSB and VCDS printout of the codes. 

I've had the hesitation a few times, but recently it did it so badly when pulling onto the highway the car behind had to slam the brakes. 

I leave it in sport all the time so it's bearable. Eco mode is horrific. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

JODZ said:


> So, in order for anyone to get the above TSB your card "Must" have a check engine light or one of the specific engine fault codes listed in the TSB for any dealer to get approval from VWOA to cover performing the TSB. Read the thread from the beginning as to how you could "Make" a required fault code save to memory. For me, I had the TSB completed in July of 2019, however the issue as returned, only not fault codes, so no go on any further assistance without having a fault code, or the dealer being able to reproduce the issues, which I provided a detailed video to them for. Your above diagnostic's I can't confirm, but they do not look related to this current TSB. Don't let that stop you though if you want to get the TSB performed.. (Again read the full thread on how to generate the fault code needed) Some of these codes may be present as there is an updated transmission software that you could only get if you're experiencing one of the fault codes. Dealers may really want to assist you, however it's VWOA that pays the bill for the service, and their tech line will refuse the dealer any help/coverage without the engine fault code. Good luck!
> 
> I'm picking mine up from the dealer tomorrow morning. My service advisor told me earlier today they've done nothing else and plan to do nothing else with my Tiggy since they cannot reproduce the issue. I can't totally blame them as they're not being compensated by VWOA to continue to troubleshoot my vehicle's issues. I don't expect they would waste resources without being compensated. I'm planning on meeting with an attorney next week to discuss my issue and see if it would be better to file in court now, or wait for when it happens again, and have another video proving this issue and VW's failure to fix or replace the vehicle. It just sucks because I do love my Tig, and planned on keeping it for the next 6-8 years. At leadt the 2018's have the 6yr 72k bumper to bumper warranty. Sad because those that keep the car will probably wind up having to use it often. But then again, what good is a warranty when they can't fix the issues. I have researched in great detail the last week or so, and there are many many issues that aren't even discussed on Vortex. Most of which I could live with because I'm accustomed to the tradeoff of wanting German engineering and the quirks that come with these cars, it's the safety issues however that I could just not live with.


I just traded my white silver 2018 Tiguan Sel for a 2020 Honda Passport. I fought with the dealer and VW to get the hesitation problem fixed. I did have a lot of other problems with it, but I just couldn’t deal with it any longer. I just reached my breaking point. I was a good customer and drove VW’s since the early 80’s. They didn’t want to help me. VW doesn’t care so I took my business somewhere else.


----------



## div20 (Aug 7, 2020)

Is this really an issue with all 2018? So after reading this forum, I wanted to get this obviously, but on reading some of these posts it seems a few folks really have major lag and stalling issues. I don’t really have any of those. I tried both eco and normal and there was no noticeable lag. It’s no bmw which I had previous to this one, but certainly not as bad as punching the gas and waiting from 3-30 seconds before the car responds. BTW, I bought a CPO 2018 SEL P in June 2020. Not sure if this was already done by previous owner or dealership. 

I do however want to understand what ‘lag’ means for owners on this blog who felt it was needed to get this fix done. Thank you!


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

div20 said:


> Is this really an issue with all 2018? So after reading this forum, I wanted to get this obviously, but on reading some of these posts it seems a few folks really have major lag and stalling issues. I don’t really have any of those. I tried both eco and normal and there was no noticeable lag. It’s no bmw which I had previous to this one, but certainly not as bad as punching the gas and waiting from 3-30 seconds before the car responds. BTW, I bought a CPO 2018 SEL P in June 2020. Not sure if this was already done by previous owner or dealership.
> 
> I do however want to understand what ‘lag’ means for owners on this blog who felt it was needed to get this fix done. Thank you!



Have you tried accelerating from a complete stop? Prior to TSB, I'd be at an intersection stop sign with more than enough time to cross. I'd press gas pedal and Tig would slowing start moving but would not accelerate no matter how much gas I'd give it..felt like it was in neutral or stuck in the first gear for 3+ seconds. After almost getting hit by oncoming traffic THEN it would start accelerating. 3 seconds too late if you ask me.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

div20 said:


> Is this really an issue with all 2018? So after reading this forum, I wanted to get this obviously, but on reading some of these posts it seems a few folks really have major lag and stalling issues. I don’t really have any of those. I tried both eco and normal and there was no noticeable lag. It’s no bmw which I had previous to this one, but certainly not as bad as punching the gas and waiting from 3-30 seconds before the car responds. BTW, I bought a CPO 2018 SEL P in June 2020. Not sure if this was already done by previous owner or dealership.
> 
> I do however want to understand what ‘lag’ means for owners on this blog who felt it was needed to get this fix done. Thank you!


Well if you just bought it CPO and the TSB has been out since at least last September, I'd wager it was already done... You should be able to get those records from the dealer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So I took my car back in today as I now have an the check engine light. My car is still hesitating horribly even though they did the full TSB back in July 2019. I'm real interested in what they're going to say now (the dealer and VWOA) as this is now the 5th time my car has been in for the same issue. At least now they can't say there isn't any check engine light or fault codes. On a lighter note they gave me a 2020 Atlas Cross sport which is really nice to drive. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So I was told yesterday that they're replacing the N80 Valve per VW's tech line... I asked if their diagnostic tool showed that it was malfunctioning and my service desk person said "no", but maybe VW has had this happen before? So, now they think I'm going to play the game, lets replace every part and have me keep going back and forth without fixing the horrible hesitation issue...smh I'll be getting another update today...


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> So I was told yesterday that they're replacing the N80 Valve per VW's tech line... I asked if their diagnostic tool showed that it was malfunctioning and my service desk person said "no", but maybe VW has had this happen before? So, now they think I'm going to play the game, lets replace every part and have me keep going back and forth without fixing the horrible hesitation issue...smh I'll be getting another update today...



Find it really interesting there is no code for a fault as this I believe is something that would throw an evap code of some type... 

Thanks for updates... so far my TSB is holding strong, 30 days, fingers crossed nothing else comes up.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> Find it really interesting there is no code for a fault as this I believe is something that would throw an evap code of some type...
> 
> Thanks for updates... so far my TSB is holding strong, 30 days, fingers crossed nothing else comes up.


I actually had the TSB completed in July 2019. It worked great up until this July 28th, when the hesitation acceleration issue returned with a vengeance with no fault codes. I seriously doubt the N80 valve is causing this issue. They're replacing it because the fault codes when I brought it in this week showed misfires on cylinders 1 and 3. They of course refused to replace the TSB parts again. This is the last chance I'm giving them before contacting the BBB, Attorney General, Consumer protection, NHTSA, and my attorney. I think I've been more then patient on something that is a serious safety hazard, with absolutely nothing to show for it. I'm not going to keep bringing the car back and doing the guess this part or guess that part. I really believe it's actually in the ECU. When I was experiencing the issue and would set the automatic cruise control, it I hit resume the car would actually start to accelerate (slowly) but when just pressing the gas it would do nothing for literally 3 to 30 seconds. They had my car last time for 11 days straight, and I honestly believe they didn't do much or anything since it wasn't showing any faults or check engine light. I doubt any dealership is going to invest their resources on a car that VWOA won't pay anything for since it's not showing a check engine light or any faults. I was really disappointed yesterday when they told me they're only replacing the N80 Valve. I'm in limbo as I had told VWOA I do not feel safe anymore driving this vehicle, and fear for myself and other motorist. I told them I wasn't requesting my money back, but want a replacement if the issue cannot be corrected. That's all still up in the air too. 
I'm about to start a new job and can no longer afford to continue the back and forth to the dealer and wasting meaningless time for an issue that appears to be unfixable by VW. So, I supposed to be called tomorrow after the test drive it, which is also an issue because they keep driving it on the highway, when they're well aware the issue is almost completely limited to stop and go like a stop sign, traffic light, or when you're under 10 miles an hour and try to continue to make a left or right and there's no acceleration. I have all my service records and multiple recordings of when it has happened (which I provided them each time.)


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Any chance anyone with this renewed issue has scoped the head for carbon buildup?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

zackdawley said:


> Any chance anyone with this renewed issue has scoped the head for carbon buildup?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I brought that up to VWOA when they told me yesterday that they're only replacing the N80 valve. I told them if they believe the N80 valve on my truck with 22k is failing, why won't they at least check to see if there's a carbon build-up on the engine...All I got was crickets. I


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> I brought that up to VWOA when they told me yesterday that they're only replacing the N80 valve. I told them if they believe the N80 valve on my truck with 22k is failing, why won't they at least check to see if there's a carbon build-up on the engine...All I got was crickets. I


Just curious, what type of fuel have you been running... 87,89,92... ?

How many miles?


I too am now wondering if there is more of an issue here than VW is leading you to believe.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I for one run non-ethanol 92, always.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> I for one run non-ethanol 92, always.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Does non-ethanol help with performance and fuel economy? I use 93 10% ethanol but many stations in my town have 91 non-ethanol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> Does non-ethanol help with performance and fuel economy? I use 93 10% ethanol but many stations in my town have 91 non-ethanol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ethanol has been blamed for increased carbon buildup... Ethanol has half the energy as petroleum and there's lots of people saying you'll get about 10% or better fuel economy. 

I used to have a 2000 Audi A6 2.7t that got 26 mpg on E10 and 32 mpg on E0. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> I brought that up to VWOA when they told me yesterday that they're only replacing the N80 valve. I told them if they believe the N80 valve on my truck with 22k is failing, why won't they at least check to see if there's a carbon build-up on the engine...All I got was crickets. I


JODZ,

A little update about my car, so the service advisor told me to call VWOA since there was no more recommendations coming from VW to the technician since they tried various part solutions and TSBs. When I talked to VW they asked me about what would like the outcome to be, I told them my wife would like buyback and sadly after all this she wants to get the car she really wanted which is Jeep Wrangler. They told me they will reach out to the dealer and get all the paperwork they have on file and go from there. The service advisor message me that VW wanted them to do the TSB which is the one in the thread is about. She told me this was done last year in late 2019 but they recommended to do it again. Few days later past they said that did not fix the issue and VW said that they will replace the transmission! lol The service advisor told she does not think this will fix the issue including the technician that has been working on the car. So I am waiting on that, I am going to star working with a lawyer to go after Autonation first since thy sold us the car that way and they knew about it.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> JODZ,
> 
> A little update about my car, so the service advisor told me to call VWOA since there was no more recommendations coming from VW to the technician since they tried various part solutions and TSBs. When I talked to VW they asked me about what would like the outcome to be, I told them my wife would like buyback and sadly after all this she wants to get the car she really wanted which is Jeep Wrangler. They told me they will reach out to the dealer and get all the paperwork they have on file and go from there. The service advisor message me that VW wanted them to do the TSB which is the one in the thread is about. She told me this was done last year in late 2019 but they recommended to do it again. Few days later past they said that did not fix the issue and VW said that they will replace the transmission! lol The service advisor told she does not think this will fix the issue including the technician that has been working on the car. So I am waiting on that, I am going to star working with a lawyer to go after Autonation first since thy sold us the car that way and they knew about it.


That's crazy! I would not want a car that needs the transmission replaced, when I really believe the issue is in the ECU, and not mechanical. I only think that because when I was experiencing the issue I was setting the automatic cruise control to 25mph (the speed limit) When the light would turn green more often then not the car itself would not hesitate and accelerate on it's own.

I got an update today from the dealer. They replaced the N80 valve as VWOA told them to, and they were about to call me to come get my car, but the service manager advised them per my request to test drive it again in stop and go. The tech took my car to a local Lowes store in their area, and turned it off. He waited a few minutes and when he turned it on and tried to drive away.....finally, thank go he experienced the issue. Hesitation and no acceleration. So now it's been observed by the dealer/tech to prove that without the check engine and or fault codes, and with the dumb changing of the N80 valve there is an actual serious issue. If they try to tell me anything like you're being told about changing out the transmission, I'm going straight to a lawyer. This is a wide spread issue, and even re-doing the TSB is not something I will accept now, since it was completed already, and obviously did not correct the safety issues and I'm not going to continue to go back and forth to dealers, etc. I made it known to VWOA from the beginning that I do love the vehicle and am not requesting any money back, but I do want a replacement with 2020 SEL Premium R. I'm not thrilled that they no longer make the color I have (White/Silver), not a deal breaker for me. I'm not going to lie though I really my truck. I wish they actually knew what the issue was that I could feel safe and secure with it, but it's just not going to happen with my current vehicle. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Update**


So My Tiguan has been at the dealer since 8/14/2020. The dealer was finally able to reproduce the severe hesitation/acceleration issue. They've replaced the N80 Valve, Primary O2 sensor, oil separator, and breather valve. They still have failed to fix my car. My region case manager from VWOA contacted me last week and actually advised me that VWOA does not believe my car is unrepairable, however they are prepared to offer me 10% off of MSRP from a new or certified VW... Are you kidding me? I asked how they came to this a an actual realistic offer when this is such a serious safety issue, and they've still not been able to fix the issue, let alone the fact that the dealer has now verified the issue, but their diagnostic equipment shows nothing wrong with the car? I was advised there is no course to escalate the issue beyond the region claim manager, and if I wanted to take take my complaint to an outside agency?
So, that's what I've done. I cannot file the lemon law now in NJ because I was unaware that here the manufacturer is required to be notified by letter and provided 10 days to correct vehicle before 2 yrs or 24k. My car turned 2 years old while in the dealership with all this bs being completed. So I went the route of the BBB Auto division that handles Arbitration with Volkswagen, as well as many other manufacturers. I provided them all copies of all my work orders, text messages between my dealership and myself, as well as all emails between VWOA. Provided sales contract, etc. I'm hoping for a better outcome then what VWOA has offered. They really are horrible, they offered nothing else. I've been driving around in their rental that doesn't have any of the amenities I'm paying for every month and have failed to fix an unsafe car. But, hey here's 10%.
If the arbitration fails, then I'm heading to Civil court. I don't know how this is not on the NHTSA's radar for investigation with the amount of complaints that are listed for this exact issue on their site? Anyone else have any update or information to offer? Mike


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> Update**
> 
> 
> So My Tiguan has been at the dealer since 8/14/2020. The dealer was finally able to reproduce the severe hesitation/acceleration issue. They've replaced the N80 Valve, Primary O2 sensor, oil separator, and breather valve. They still have failed to fix my car. My region case manager from VWOA contacted me last week and actually advised me that VWOA does not believe my car is unrepairable, however they are prepared to offer me 10% off of MSRP from a new or certified VW... Are you kidding me? I asked how they came to this a an actual realistic offer when this is such a serious safety issue, and they've still not been able to fix the issue, let alone the fact that the dealer has now verified the issue, but their diagnostic equipment shows nothing wrong with the car? I was advised there is no course to escalate the issue beyond the region claim manager, and if I wanted to take take my complaint to an outside agency?
> ...


Man, I am sorry to hear of all your troubles, wish VWoA would do the right thing here... just seems silly to allow this to continue and not stand behind their product.

I for one am hopeful the TSB I had done does not "revert back" like yours has done. 1 month in, so far so good, just added APR Tune and I can finally say, the car drives like it should have off the factory floor. If my wife had not decided she really loved the looks of the car so much she was willing to put up with all the major flaws in the way it drove, I would have got rid of this thing 2 months after owning it.. But she really likes it and now loves it even more after the $ I spent to fix all the flaws.

Keep us posted please, best to you. I also noticed your signature - I was born in Elizabeth NJ, not far from where you are


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> Man, I am sorry to hear of all your troubles, wish VWoA would do the right thing here... just seems silly to allow this to continue and not stand behind their product.
> 
> I for one am hopeful the TSB I had done does not "revert back" like yours has done. 1 month in, so far so good, just added APR Tune and I can finally say, the car drives like it should have off the factory floor. If my wife had not decided she really loved the looks of the car so much she was willing to put up with all the major flaws in the way it drove, I would have got rid of this thing 2 months after owning it.. But she really likes it and now loves it even more after the $ I spent to fix all the flaws.
> 
> Keep us posted please, best to you. I also noticed your signature - I was born in Elizabeth NJ, not far from where you are



Thanks a lot. I really thought when the TSB was completed in 2019 that I'd be good. Maybe it's not related and it's something else, however same issues without faults and check engine light. I would be willing to keep my truck if their diagnostic tools actually saw an issue, and could definitively fix it. At 1st when I brought the car in without any fault codes or check engine light they weren't going to do anything. After going back and forth 3 times they finally see the issue, but VWOA tech line is just guessing at this point what the problem is. My car as of today has been out of service and at the dealer for a total of 35 days. I was literally shocked that the region case manager told me their offer. Who in their right mind would stay with them when they're only offering 10% off MSRP on a new truck? The trade in value on mine is 24k at best. And this is while they're still unable to fix the serious safety issue. I've only bought and driven VW's since I was 17 (45 now) and this really may be the one that has me walk away permanently. It's a shame because I really love my truck, and that says a lot coming from a 2017 Golf R..lol I guess today it really doesn't pay to be loyal, but that offer was just a smack in the face. I'm originally from Jersey City, but I'm very familiar with Elizabeth as well.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

JODZ said:


> Thanks a lot. I really thought when the TSB was completed in 2019 that I'd be good. Maybe it's not related and it's something else, however same issues without faults and check engine light. I would be willing to keep my truck if their diagnostic tools actually saw an issue, and could definitively fix it. At 1st when I brought the car in without any fault codes or check engine light they weren't going to do anything. After going back and forth 3 times they finally see the issue, but VWOA tech line is just guessing at this point what the problem is. My car as of today has been out of service and at the dealer for a total of 35 days. I was literally shocked that the region case manager told me their offer. Who in their right mind would stay with them when they're only offering 10% off MSRP on a new truck? The trade in value on mine is 24k at best. And this is while they're still unable to fix the serious safety issue. I've only bought and driven VW's since I was 17 (45 now) and this really may be the one that has me walk away permanently. It's a shame because I really love my truck, and that says a lot coming from a 2017 Golf R..lol I guess today it really doesn't pay to be loyal, but that offer was just a smack in the face. I'm originally from Jersey City, but I'm very familiar with Elizabeth as well.


Another update:

New transmission installed, and that did not solve anything :laugh: After that new gas tank was ordered and install yet same issue. Just think it is funny all these new parts are getting installed, particularly gives us a brand new R line and call it a day :wave:


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> Another update:
> 
> New transmission installed, and that did not solve anything :laugh: After that new gas tank was ordered and install yet same issue. Just think it is funny all these new parts are getting installed, particularly gives us a brand new R line and call it a day :wave:


So my update on this past Friday I had sent an email to US CEO of VWOA, I was contacted by their executive complaint department. Apparently they reached back out to VW's Retention department and they came back offering me 15% off MSRP on a New Vehicle or certified used. I advised that isn't customer friendly or acceptable at all. I filed a complaint with the Auto Division of the BBB that handles arbitration for VW and they advised me all of the information I provided was received and nothing further is needed. VWOA responded that they would enter the arbitration via phone as they just want me to wait for them to figure out the fix for my car and be released from having to replace my vehicle. My truck has been out of my possession for over 45 days total. I was required by my dealer to return their loaner this past Saturday. My car didn't hesitate when driving it home, but I don't trust that this isn't still going to be an issue. I haven't driven it since I brought it home. They told me they replaced the N80 valve, O2 sensor, and the breather valve, which is what they think fixed the issue. Mind you the dealer advised me when asked that none of the parts replaced showed to actually be failing. 

If it doesn't go well with the BBB, I'll be filing in Civil Court next. The worst part is VW hasn't offered me anything for the inconvenience I've been put through, especially since the Dealership verified the severe safety issue.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> So my update on this past Friday I had sent an email to US CEO of VWOA, I was contacted by their executive complaint department. Apparently they reached back out to VW's Retention department and they came back offering me 15% off MSRP on a New Vehicle or certified used. I advised that isn't customer friendly or acceptable at all. I filed a complaint with the Auto Division of the BBB that handles arbitration for VW and they advised me all of the information I provided was received and nothing further is needed. VWOA responded that they would enter the arbitration via phone as they just want me to wait for them to figure out the fix for my car and be released from having to replace my vehicle. My truck has been out of my possession for over 45 days total. I was required by my dealer to return their loaner this past Saturday. My car didn't hesitate when driving it home, but I don't trust that this isn't still going to be an issue. I haven't driven it since I brought it home. They told me they replaced the N80 valve, O2 sensor, and the breather valve, which is what they think fixed the issue. Mind you the dealer advised me when asked that none of the parts replaced showed to actually be failing.
> 
> If it doesn't go well with the BBB, I'll be filing in Civil Court next. The worst part is VW hasn't offered me anything for the inconvenience I've been put through, especially since the Dealership verified the severe safety issue.



So did you mention above the car is not hesitating now since they did the changes? I know it is likely not a true fix, but just curious.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> So did you mention above the car is not hesitating now since they did the changes? I know it is likely not a true fix, but just curious.


I have not as of yet. I really haven't had a chance to drive it since bringing it home. The last time I brought it home it was 3 days later that the issue had returned. My feeling is that the parts they replaced were that based on guessing, since none of the parts were showing thru their own diagnostic equipment to be failing, so there's no way they could convince me that this is actually a fix. I thought the vehicle was fixed in July 2019 when they completed the TSB. And if I wasn't able to produce the most recent check engine light, VWOA had no intentions of allowing/paying for the dealer to trouble shoot an issue that was not throwing any faults or codes. Even prior to the last 2 items replaced the dealership was able to clear all faults and codes and the car was still severely hesitating and not accelerating. That in itself scares the **** out of me, because without the last check engine light they were going to do nothing, and would have never taken the actual time to reproduce the issue. That aside I did get a chance to drive it a bit today, and it didn't hesitate. Now I don't know if the issue lies with the weather being very hot or humid, but today it barely hit 70 in NJ.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Real bummer on your Tig. That VW won't make it right now that they have acknowledged there is a problem is very discouraging. For similar complaints and to see that you are not alone in your problem you can look here: https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/VOLKSWAGEN/TIGUAN/SUV/AWD You have to scroll down a ways to get to the complaints. 

I know a guy that works for one of the major car makers and most of his job involves testing and troubleshooting sensor issues on both pre and post production vehicles. Cars today are rolling computer networks where even the sensors are "smart" and have built in software controlling their output (written by the sensor manufacturer not the auto company). So between the hardware and all the software interactions it can be quite challenging to get to the root cause of some issues, especially the intermittent ones that need just the right combination of inputs to occur.

Anyhow, judging from how that manufacturer handles issues, it would be disappointing if VW doesn't know what is going on at this point. The customer complaints and the time the dealers have spent diagnosing this should have put the issue on VW's warranty cost radar and that should have triggered their engineers to figure out what is going on, if only to minimize warranty costs, to avoid a costly recall or to avoid costly lawsuits should someone die because their Tig refused to accelerate at the wrong time (I am assuming customer satisfaction isn't enough for them to do anything since it appears they don't care). VW may have decided it is not worth correcting, but they darn well should have looked into it and figured out what is happening by now. 

It seems you are now in a bind. If they say they've fixed it then you will have to prove that they didn't by driving the car until it has the problem again. I can definitely understand the reluctance to drive it with the uncertainty of it randomly not accelerating. Hopefully you'll get this resolved to your satisfaction. Our Tig isn't as bad as yours, but it's inconsistent acceleration is annoying and given VW's response to your problem this will definitely be our last VW product.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Appears that VW has turned this TSB into a service campaign / recall today, September 16th 2020. They say it’s for emissions but they also mention how it improves drivability. It’s showing up for 2018 and 2019 VINs. Hopefully someone with a 2018 can get this done and report back on if it updates drivability and fixes the 2018 hesitation. I’ve already had the TSB done for my 2018 (although my VIN still says I need this recall)

https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe someone that has had the TSB and everything feels right can do it... I'd rather not have to deal with getting my ECU reflashed by APR 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Appears that VW has turned this TSB into a service campaign / recall today, September 16th 2020. They say it’s for emissions but they also mention how it improves drivability. It’s showing up for 2018 and 2019 VINs. Hopefully someone with a 2018 can get this done and report back on if it updates drivability and fixes the 2018 hesitation. I’ve already had the TSB done for my 2018 (although my VIN still says I need this recall)
> 
> https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, my VIN is eligible. I'm guessing the software fix part of the TSB was the real fix and now they're applying to to all the affected cars.If the hardware swaps are really part of it, I'm guessing someone will sell those parts aftermarket at some point.
Scheduling...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I think it’s kind of funny how VW cites elevated emissions as the reason for this. This has September 2015 TDI vibes. Just kidding 

Here’s a screenshot I obtained from a friend who works at a dealer. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

So this includes the 2020's .....


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

jonese said:


> So this includes the 2020's .....


Yup. Service campaign Just showed up for my 2020.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Is this the same ECU/TCM update that the 2018s received in the TSB?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

robbery85 said:


> Is this the same ECU/TCM update that the 2018s received in the TSB?


No. It’s just a software update. TSB had parts with it (but arguably they weren’t necessary). Someone with a 2018 is gonna have to get this transmission control module (TCM) update and report back on if it fixes the lag. It could also do nothing... I can only assume it will be similar drivability improvements compared to the TSB because if they’re reprogramming the transmission - They’re most likely updating the software to the latest programming behavior. (Maybe someone can confirm this?) 

The biggest part of the TSB that helps drivability is the TCM software update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

D3Audi said:


> No. It’s just a software update. TSB had parts with it (but arguably they weren’t necessary). Someone with a 2018 is gonna have to get this transmission control module (TCM) update and report back on if it fixes the lag. It could also do nothing... I can only assume it will be similar drivability improvements compared to the TSB because if they’re reprogramming the transmission - They’re most likely updating the software to the latest programming behavior. (Maybe someone can confirm this?)
> 
> The biggest part of the TSB that helps drivability is the TCM software update.
> 
> ...


I'm actually calling my dealer right now. Since I was required to pick up my truck on 9/11/2020, while I haven't felt it hesitate per say, my truck feels excessively slow, and almost as the brakes are being applied while removing my foot from the accelerator. Let's see how this goes. Wish me luck.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> ...Someone with a 2018 is gonna have to get this transmission control module (TCM) update and report back on if it fixes the lag. ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scheduled for the 22nd.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

gerardrjj said:


> Scheduled for the 22nd.


I'm bringing mine in tomorrow.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JODZ said:


> ...truck...


 Tiguan =truck :laugh:


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> gerardrjj said:
> 
> 
> > Scheduled for the 22nd.
> ...


Any news?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

christophe15 said:


> Any news?


In for updates.

Scheduled my 2018 to get the recall on Tuesday, will report back then if nobody else chimes in.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Just drove home. Night and day. 
Do this!


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

Just scheduled my 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion for this update on Friday 25th. Hopefully this helps. I was seriously considering trading in for something else because of this terrible transmission.


----------



## apolkosnik (Sep 15, 2020)

I had the 24GB emissions recall done this morning on my 2020 Tiguan SEL FWD. Somehow the drivability seems better, and the engine sound appears to be less noisy and quieter. My wife said that before the update the engine sounded like a tank/truck.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

Tyler230 said:


> Just scheduled my 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion for this update on Friday 25th. Hopefully this helps. I was seriously considering trading in for something else because of this terrible transmission.


It is not the transmission. This transmission is in the Jetta. No one has this issues but the Tiguans. There is something that is causing it and now VW is paying attention and actually starting to make changes before it blows up even more.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

apolkosnik said:


> I had the 24GB emissions recall done this morning on my 2020 Tiguan SEL FWD. Somehow the drivability seems better, and the engine sound appears to be less noisy and quieter. My wife said that before the update the engine sounded like a tank/truck.


For 2020 MY, did your VIN pop up on the VW recall website or did you get a notice through mail that your car is affected? I have a 2020 SE R-Line Black and my VIN doesn't pop up with anything on the VW recall website. I do hear some diesel-like noise at times during idle. Car has only 950 miles. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## apolkosnik (Sep 15, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> For 2020 MY, did your VIN pop up on the VW recall website or did you get a notice through mail that your car is affected? I have a 2020 SE R-Line Black and my VIN doesn't pop up with anything on the VW recall website. I do hear some diesel-like noise at times during idle. Car has only 950 miles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


When I did the query on the VW website to search for recalls, it popped up as optional. I've got under 2k miles too. As I mentioned previously, the drive back from the dealership felt much better.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

What we really need to hear from us someone with a 2018 that had the TSB done, and then gets the recall... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

zackdawley said:


> What we really need to hear from us someone with a 2018 that had the TSB done, and then gets the recall...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


My understanding is the TSB did this ECU upgrade already plus replaced some unrelated parts. If you had the TSB I don't think you qualify for the recall.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

gerardrjj said:


> My understanding is the TSB did this ECU upgrade already plus replaced some unrelated parts. If you had the TSB I don't think you qualify for the recall.


VW says I do.. Which is why I want someone to do it since I'm APR tuned.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> VW says I do.. Which is why I want someone to do it since I'm APR tuned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


If you do the recall it’ll overwrite your APR tune and it’s an optional TSB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you do the recall it’ll overwrite your APR tune and it’s an optional TSB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right... And I'm not having any issues. I'd rather not deal with it, and I've yet to see anyone that had the TSB done get the recall done.

Of note, it's now a recall for all 2018+, not just a TSB.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you do the recall it’ll overwrite your APR tune and it’s an optional TSB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not with APR so I'll defer to Arron for the straight dope but I understand APR provides lifetime updates and changes to the tune once you've paid.
If the ECU update overwrites the APR tune my understanding is they'd re-program for no charge. The box may need to get sent in again to be unlocked but you're mostly looking at time, not cost.
If you've not had the issues (it seems most 2019s don't have them) then there's really no point. But if you've had any gear hunting or tried to move from a stop and were like "where's the power?" then have VW do the ECU update.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

The recall actually includes all Tiguan's from 2018 to 2019. It is also for all Tiguan's that had the TSB completed. It is a 24Gb software update for both engine and transmission. I had it completed last Saturday and haven't noticed any change in the way the car drives.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

24GB includes 2020 models as listed in the document.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

JODZ said:


> The recall actually includes all Tiguan's from 2018 to 2019. It is also for all Tiguan's that had the TSB completed. It is a 24Gb software update for both engine and transmission. I had it completed last Saturday and haven't noticed any change in the way the car drives.


Did you have the TSB done prior to this recall? You're the first 2018 owner I've seen saying they didn't feel a difference.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Yes, i had the TSB completed in July 2019. I've had ongoing issues with my Tiggy severely hesitating and not accelerating since having the TSB completed. I'm even in the process of arbitration with VWOA currently because my car has been hesitating again, and not throwing any fault codes or check engine lights. I don't feel safe in a vehicle that is acting like this and not showing any service issues while doing it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a 2018 SEL-P, just had the TSB done 2 weeks ago. It’s a night and day difference driving now. I just checked my VIN # and it says I need the 24Gb update also.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JODZ said:


> The recall actually includes all Tiguan's from 2018 to 2019. It is also for all Tiguan's that had the TSB completed. *It is a 24Gb software update* for both engine and transmission. I had it completed last Saturday and haven't noticed any change in the way the car drives.


The recall designator is "24GB", it has nothing to do with the physical size of the file.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Update on my Tiguan and my complaint to the Auto Division of the BBB. I received a call yesterday from the BBB informing me that VWOA would like to replace my vehicle with a new one. I was advised to expect a call from VWOA on Monday to accept the offer. I was told by the BBB case advisor that I will just be required to pay the difference of MSRP of my vehicle and the new vehicle and the tax on that amount only. Hopefully all goes well, now I just have to figure out what color combination I'll get since they no longer offer White Silver. I really love the color, but I'm going to have to figure it out. Wish me luck!


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

I just had 24GB done to my 2018. It’s a night and day change! I’m happy to have had this done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> Update on my Tiguan and my complaint to the Auto Division of the BBB. I received a call yesterday from the BBB informing me that VWOA would like to replace my vehicle with a new one. I was advised to expect a call from VWOA on Monday to accept the offer. I was told by the BBB case advisor that I will just be required to pay the difference of MSRP of my vehicle and the new vehicle and the tax on that amount only. Hopefully all goes well, now I just have to figure out what color combination I'll get since they no longer offer White Silver. I really love the color, but I'm going to have to figure it out. Wish me luck!


:thumbup:


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> :thumbup:


I just spoke with VW today and they confirmed the replacement would be a 2021, so I'm pretty over the moon about that.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

JODZ said:


> I just spoke with VW today and they confirmed the replacement would be a 2021, so I'm pretty over the moon about that.


Awesome.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Remzac said:


> Awesome.



I'm waiting for all of the documentation, but I was advised I'd be responsible for the difference in MSRP between my 2018 and the 2021, plus the tax just on that amount. So hopefully I'll have the new truck within 30 days.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

JODZ said:


> I'm waiting for all of the documentation, but I was advised I'd be responsible for the difference in MSRP between my 2018 and the 2021, plus the tax just on that amount. So hopefully I'll have the new truck within 30 days.


Still very good.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

JODZ said:


> Remzac said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome.
> ...


Let us know how the test drive goes too and if new ECU/TCU coding has been applied


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

christophe15 said:


> Let us know how the test drive goes too and if new ECU/TCU coding has been applied



Definitely!


----------



## cristian9509 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just had the "24GB" recall done on my 2018 4 motion SE and there is no difference. The throttle is still hesitant, the car feels sluggish and sometimes coming from a complete stop the car jerks.

The dealer gave me a 2020 4 motion SE and wow, what a difference in how that drives and how aggressive it feels.

I guess I'll have to go back to the dealer and see if I can get the TSB done.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

cristian9509 said:


> Just had the "24GB" recall done on my 2018 4 motion SE and there is no difference. The throttle is still hesitant, the car feels sluggish and sometimes coming from a complete stop the car jerks.
> 
> The dealer gave me a 2020 4 motion SE and wow, what a difference in how that drives and how aggressive it feels.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go back to the dealer and see if I can get the TSB done.


Yes, definitely do. The update made a huge difference on it. So keep bugging them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Remember the computer has to relearn your driving characteristics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Remember the computer has to relearn your driving characteristics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my experience at all, nor do I know of any documentation that says that. After my recall flash the car was immediately a completely different driving experience.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a different Tiguan with the update. Immediately gratification


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

I had an '18 Tiguan that I hated with a passion. Awful, awful car. Would hesitate and stutter at the worst possible moment (along with a ton of other serious issues).

When having my wife's Golf serviced, I got a 2020 Tiguan loaner. Night and day difference - it doesn't feel like the same vehicle. I'm glad this TSB seems to solve the problems for '18 owners who didn't drop the towel as I did.


----------



## cristian9509 (Dec 10, 2020)

What obd2 scanner should I use?


----------



## cristian9509 (Dec 10, 2020)

I am at a lost here. I got the car into the dealership after getting a CEL. They found some faults P300, P301, P302, P304. I compared that to the TSB and those code are in there. They performed some throttle fix that did nothing and said they cannot do the TSB since it does not apply. I then called VW, got the car in the dealership again, and then got a case manager assigned. The case manager called me and said that they could not find any TSB associated with my VIN number. I mentioned the TSB number, the fact that it applies to all VW Tiguan 2018 models, and covers all VIN numbers and they said they cannot find it. What in the world is happening? It's a TSB issued by Volkswagen and Volkswagen cannot find it? Also, they said that the dealership cannot replicate the issue so if they cannot replicate the hesitant acceleration they would not perform any fix. 

Now I need to send over the 01-19-12 TSB to the case manager by email which I guess I'll have to do so that they can review their own TSB.

What other options do I have? Make a complaint to BBB?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

cristian9509 said:


> I am at a lost here. I got the car into the dealership after getting a CEL. They found some faults P300, P301, P302, P304. I compared that to the TSB and those code are in there. They performed some throttle fix that did nothing and said they cannot do the TSB since it does not apply. I then called VW, got the car in the dealership again, and then got a case manager assigned. The case manager called me and said that they could not find any TSB associated with my VIN number. I mentioned the TSB number, the fact that it applies to all VW Tiguan 2018 models, and covers all VIN numbers and they said they cannot find it. What in the world is happening? It's a TSB issued by Volkswagen and Volkswagen cannot find it? Also, they said that the dealership cannot replicate the issue so if they cannot replicate the hesitant acceleration they would not perform any fix.
> 
> Now I need to send over the 01-19-12 TSB to the case manager by email which I guess I'll have to do so that they can review their own TSB.
> 
> What other options do I have? Make a complaint to BBB?


Do you have another dealership that you can speak with? Nicely ask the service department if they can assist


----------



## cristian9509 (Dec 10, 2020)

After sending the TSB to VW along with a bunch of screenshots of complaints on nhtsa website about the hesitant acceleration things moved and VW approved the TSB fix. I got the car from the dealership today and I think it drives a bit better. But I cannot say that the hesitant acceleration is fixed. At this point I had the TSB and the 24GB recall (software update) done. I feel improvements but something is still wrong. I guess I'll have to chat more with VW on this but with the BS I got so far that the car is acting normally would probably not get me much further than that.

I drove a 2020 loaner from my dealership and I just cannot forget how smooth and nice that car was driving. No accelerating hesitation, no jerking from a complete stop. I just don't get what that car had vs mine. I checked the VIN on that car and it looks to be the same engine and transmission.

Does someone has more ideas?


----------

